# ♥Sugar 'N Spice and Everything Nice♥



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2007)

​


*What I do:*

*Spoiler*: _::_ 




Avatars    
Signatures   
Sets  
Transparency 
Userbars 
Animation 
Video gifs  not taking gifs requests for now.



*To request here:*

*Spoiler*: _::_ 




Turn OFF your sig.
Have at least 200 post counts.



*How to request:*

*Spoiler*: _::_ 



*For an avy, sig or set:*


*Image:* in a spoiler tag or a link
*Size:* normal, senior or whatever..
*Text:* no text, something?!
*Border:* without, normal, rounded, dotted.
*Effects:* keep it as it is or add some effects?

*For a gif:*


youtube link.
time length.
avy or sig?

*For a userbar:*


the size is fixed.
add text or not.



 *When the request is done:* 

*Spoiler*: _::_ 




Credit me plz.
Host them yourself.
Don't alter anything.
Request again after *2* weeks.
Want to use it in some other site give me a link to it.
sigs/avas you abandoned will go straight to the giveaways.





*More Examples of my work:*

*Spoiler*: _::_ 




_"Difference between Raikiri and Chidori - Explained with Manga and Databook!"_
_"Difference between Raikiri and Chidori - Explained with Manga and Databook!"_
_"Difference between Raikiri and Chidori - Explained with Manga and Databook!"_
_"Difference between Raikiri and Chidori - Explained with Manga and Databook!"_
_"Difference between Raikiri and Chidori - Explained with Manga and Databook!"_
_"Difference between Raikiri and Chidori - Explained with Manga and Databook!"_
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



*Recommended Shops:*

~avatar parlor ♥
Rebirth // Kiki's Shop​


----------



## Haruko (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck with this. 

You should show off your stuff more in the studio I have always been a fan of yours. Also how do you make those userbars.


----------



## Shiro (Apr 1, 2007)

SnowPrincess I'd like a animated request
Stock:Just Temari's and Shika's face
Text: Shika/Tema fan
Size; regualar

Rep+ and credit
If it doesn't work jus tell me thnx


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Brook ^^ and here's the links if you want to know how to make them:
basic userbar tut:


and animated userbar tut:


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 1, 2007)

Make me an Aizen one!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2007)

@Shikamaru, that image will not work as animated userbar because it's half cut, so I made you a regular one:



@Kanon ♥, provide me with a pic of Aizen plz!!


----------



## Close (Apr 2, 2007)

Snow Princess, do you make them or just put them in at userbarmaker.com ?


----------



## Shiro (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx S.P.!!!! you ish the best rep+


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 2, 2007)

But theres so many sexy Aizen pics to choose from


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2007)

@Close, No I make them myself! see the Tuts up in my second post.

@Shikamaru, Pleasure doing business with you ^^ do come back again XD 

@Kanon ♥, Find me one of his entire smexy body  and I'll make you an animated userbar!


----------



## Suzie (Apr 2, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: 350X19
Text: Saiyuki Fan
Type: Animated
Colors: Red and Black


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2007)

here you go Sai:



Don't forget to rehost it in your account ^^


----------



## Suzie (Apr 3, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> here you go Sai:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to rehost it in your account ^^



omg Thank Uuuu


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

*Stock:*  and 
*Size:* 350X19
*Text:* Deidara Fan Girl
*Type:* Animated (1st Image Still & 2nd Image Scrolling Up)

*Colors:* Red and Black

Thanks in advance! I'll rep you after you're done! Mail me when finished so I know when to pick it up! Thank you very very much!


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2007)

You do some amazing work here, and I loved the set you did for me.  I have a request for a user bar, let me know if it's too much though. XD

Type: Animated (just fade through the images, like you did with Sai's)
Size: 350x19
Text: Pokemon Fan
Colors: White and Black
Stock (in this order):

*Spoiler*: _Six Images_ 












Any problems, let me know and thank you very much!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 4, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> @Close, No I make them myself! see the Tuts up in my second post.
> 
> @Shikamaru, Pleasure doing business with you ^^ do come back again XD
> 
> @Kanon ♥, Find me one of his entire smexy body  and I'll make you an animated userbar!



Kanon took it apon herself to make one, you can use it too!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

is it ok if i ask for one heres the stock.

stock:
text:Akatsuki Fan
color:red and gray
type:regular
would it be ok if you put itachi, sasori, and deidara  in you can leave the others out.


----------



## Anjo (Apr 4, 2007)

pics(animated):
*Spoiler*: __ 



=stock]



(just the faces plz.)
colours: blue to red.
text:A.O and Evi.
thank u for u time^^


----------



## .:SugarCupcake:. (Apr 4, 2007)

*Pretttyyyyy*


----------



## Capacity (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Snow Princess how do you do the animation of a userbar like


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2007)

*Jeanne* like I told Shikamaru, your stock will not look good scrolling up like that with a half cut image of Deidara!! Find me another pic of his entire body so I can animate it! But if you still insist I'll do it as you requested.


*重吾* here's your request:


*Kanon ♥* it looks good but I thought that you wanted the Aizen userbar?!  

*Itachi U* here's your request:


*Amaterasu~Oomikami* here's your request:

*Spoiler*: __ 





and here's another one with a lighter color border, pick the one you like best ^^ 






*SugarCupcake* please no spamming here!! If you like what I do make a request instead!

*Capacity* if you have Photoshop, open this Kakashi gif in image ready and you'll see how I did it!


*P.S. Guys wait for the animated userbar just a little bit after it appears then it'll go faster, also host it in your host account cause I might delete it from mine later on if it gets crammed full with pics!!!*


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

Oki use this as the scrolling up pic. (Remove everyone except Deidara tho)



And use this as the frozen image. 
Thanks.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

thanx snow princess.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 6, 2007)

Would you make me one with JUST Jiraiya in the second spoiler in my sig and put "One Unaligned Sannin" on it please? =3


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you so much, Snowy, I love it.  I'll definitely be getting more work done by you in the future, when I can. XD Now just have to wait four days.  *repped and credited*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2007)

*Unaligned* yours was easy so I made it fast, here you go:



*Itachi U and 重吾* glad you guys liked them ^^


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG I love it! Sankyuu! <3


----------



## Fai (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello~
I would like to request please ! <3

Stock: blonde teen toy
Text: One Love
Color: You can pick~
Type: Regular

Thank you in advance, ne ! ^^


----------



## Anjo (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG! I LOVE IT TY!! +rep


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2007)

*Unaligned and Amaterasu~Oomikami* you welcome  


*Jeanne* here's your request:




*Kusanagi* here's yours:



I can change the text and border to black if you don't like their colors! BTW the pic you provided was cut from both sides so I added a little to the red ones hair


----------



## Fai (Apr 6, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kusanagi* here's yours:
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the text and border to black if you don't like their colors! BTW the pic you provided was cut from both sides so I added a little to the red ones hair



Oh, it's perfect  <33333 !
Thank you so much Snow-chan~


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2007)

glad you liked it *Kusanagi chan* 

*gets squished*


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you sooo muuuch! *Reps*
I'll come by agian. xP


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2007)

Any requesters!!!! Get me out of my boredom!!!


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, I have some more to request, if you don't mind... >__> I actually have a long list of what I want. XD Here's one for one. 

Text: FF Tactics Fan
Stock: Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Colors: Purple & Black
Type: Normal


----------



## Anjo (Apr 8, 2007)

umm.....a Tokyo Mew Mew Fan userbar plz?
a slide animated one plz.
1's one:
2'nd: (one that slides)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2007)

*重吾* pick the one you like best:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Amaterasu~Oomikami* since I don't really have that many requests at the moment I'll overlook the four days wait rule for an animated userbar! So here you go:


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2007)

@Snowy - Yet again, nothing short of pure awesomeness. :3 I really appreciate it, thank you.   (Three down, three to go! XD)


----------



## Anjo (Apr 8, 2007)

thnx again snow!^^ i'll tell u if i need another (evi-kun loves the animated one u made b4 4 me and him^^)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2007)

glad you two like them ^^ 


..... so anyone else?!!


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 10, 2007)

Images:
(Still)Link removed
(Animated)Link removed (Just Jiraiya)

Size: 350X19
Text: Naruto Fan
Type: Animated
Colors: Red and Black

Cheers


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2007)

The second one will not look good scrolling up, so how about I make the two pics fade into each other?! Like in the second userbar in my sig?!


----------



## Cair (Apr 10, 2007)

Size: 350X19
Text: Rock Lee fan
Type: Normal
Colors: Green and light green
Picture: 
Can it just be that one picture of his face? 


Hope I'm asking for too much...thank you! ^^


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a question; with a fade-in type animated avatar, how many different images do you think would be possible to use without things getting out of hand? XD


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2007)

xXRock_LeeXx said:


> Size: 350X19
> Text: Rock Lee fan
> Type: Normal
> Colors: Green and light green
> ...


No, you're not asking for too much, here you go:





One with leaves and one without, pick the one you like best  


重吾 said:


> Just a question; with a fade-in type animated avatar, how many different images do you think would be possible to use without things getting out of hand? XD


animated avatar?! 

well... in an animated avatar, sig or userbar, you can use as many images as you like as far as I know but the size of the file will get bigger thus you may not be able to host it or upload it in some sites.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> animated avatar?!
> 
> well... in an animated avatar, sig or userbar, you can use as many images as you like as far as I know but the size of the file will get bigger thus you may not be able to host it or upload it in some sites.



*facepalm* Ack, sorry! I meant userbar. XD Don't know -WHERE- I got avatar from, sorry. T_T


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 10, 2007)

Image:

Size: Regular
Text: TokiDoki Fan
Type: Normal
Colors: Pink & Green

Thanks!


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 10, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> The second one will not look good scrolling up, so how about I make the two pics fade into each other?! Like in the second userbar in my sig?!



Yep thats fine.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 10, 2007)

Type: Animated
Size: Regular
Pics: 

Text: Sister Jessica FC Member
Color: Navy blue


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay... XD Get ready! It's a lot.

Type: Animated
Text: Resident Evil Fan
Stock (in this order): Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Colors: Red & Black


----------



## Cair (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you very much! I love it! ^_^


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2007)

*shadow_wisp:* finally!!! one Jiraiya userbar coming up? and down XDD 




*Jeanne:* here you go:



BTW, if it's too crowded tell me so I can remove one or two pics, mm'kay ^^


*Judge Monday:* here's your userbars, pick the one with the animation that suits you:






I sure hope that this userbar is for a joke FC or for fun usage; because I don't want to be involved in any religious banners making!!!

I should add that to my rules >__>

*goes to edit her shop rules* 

I'll also add no pornography pics just in case ><;;


*重吾:* wow too many pics!! *flails* I'll make it later on neh cause I have to render their heads first!! But no worries Kiba -assuring myself more like it- I'll make it look as nice as your pokemon userbar ;3


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2007)

@Snowy - Thank you, I Really appreciate it, but if you need me to knock out pics, I will. XD That's why I was asking before. >__> But I Really, really appreciate it, thank you.  And please, take your time. XD


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2007)

Nah, no need to take out any pics ^^ I'll try to fit them all in!


----------



## Fai (Apr 11, 2007)

I would like to request another if you're not to busy  !

Stock: Spiritual Warrior Women of Doom
Text: Seduction
Type: Normal
Size: Regular

Arigatou~! <3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG.. it's *L*!!!  ... here's your userbar:



BTW, the gif in your sig from which epi is it and is that light kissing him?!! Poor Misa ;_;


----------



## Fai (Apr 12, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> OMG.. it's *L*!!!  ... here's your userbar:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the gif in your sig from which epi is it and is that light kissing him?!! Poor Misa ;_;



Its beautiful, thank you  !
<33333


Oh  !
It's just an edit that someone made. RaitoxL is my OTP XD.
It looks so real, ne ?


----------



## Einstein (Apr 12, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Judge Monday:* here's your userbars, pick the one with the animation that suits you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'll go with the second one. 

And don't worry, thanks to your request, the other FC members won't use it. Just me, cause I'm special like that! Plus, it's not a serious religios FC.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Apr 12, 2007)

May I Request a Userber Please???

stock:stock

text : Shoujo-ai Fan

color : Pink Or Matches With The Stock ^_^

type : regular


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheers Man it's great.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Its beautiful, thank you  !
> <33333
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! it looks so real! BTW here's another version just in case you wanted the BG to be empty:





Judge Monday said:


> Thank you so much! I'll go with the second one.
> 
> And don't worry, thanks to your request, the other FC members won't use it. Just me, cause I'm special like that! Plus, it's not a serious religios FC.


okay, thanks ^^



_|LoveHina|_ said:


> May I Request a Userber Please???
> 
> stock:stock
> 
> ...


here you go:


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Apr 12, 2007)

wOw Thanks Snow Princess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Lurve It!!!! 

I'll give credit ^_^


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2007)

oh.. do come back for more LoveHina ^^ 


*重吾:*

Finally done!!! wait for the animation to upload then it'll go faster  




KEEP THEM REQUESTS COMING PEOPLEEEEEEEEE!! RAWR!!


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for the Ubar! I really appreciate it Hehehe. I'll rep you agian! ;P


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2007)

@Snowy - Thank you so much. :3 You've been repped and, of course, credited in my sig. I appreciate it so much, it looks wonderful.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 14, 2007)

*bows at Snowy's Xcellancy*
umm...i ws wondrin could you make me a userbar like this?

Stock: 
Text: Spunky Is Smexy
Color: Red, Black, or Purple
Type:Normal
*????: can i just have her face?*


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Apr 14, 2007)

May I Request for another one ^_^

Stock:Names and Aliases in Death Note
text:RF Online Fan
color:Any Color Will do 
type:regular


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2007)

*InLoveWithShikaMe:*





*|eMoCandY|:*



enjoy


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Snowy Princess!!! I Luv It!!!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 15, 2007)

*bows to Snowy*
thanx for the rep and the userbar


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 15, 2007)

^
You're welcome  



BTW, guys I've made a few changes in my first post, so if you've already read it go and have a second look neh ^^'


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2007)

Stock: [AonE]​_El​_Cazador​_de​_la​_Bruja​_-​_02​_[9DF28F25].avi (right side)
[AonE]​_El​_Cazador​_de​_la​_Bruja​_-​_02​_[9DF28F25].avi (left side, just the flower, not the kanji)
Text: 4th Division Fan
Size: Normal
Type: Normal
Color: Silver/Light Grey


----------



## Verdugo (Apr 15, 2007)

Stock: this Kakashi pic (The one who is making a handsign. Left side.)

Size: 350X19.

Text: Halo Fan

Type: Can't choose... uh, regular.

Colors: Olive Green

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2007)

*Verdugo:*

I can't decide which green is best!! So here are 3 versions, pick the one you like the most...  








*重吾*

Shirozaki will do yours!


----------



## Verdugo (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you so much! They all look great! *reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 16, 2007)

*重吾-*

cred and rep


I work here too


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2007)

@Shiro - Thank you very much! ^_^  Awesome work. :3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 16, 2007)

重吾 said:


> @Shiro - Thank you very much! ^_^  Awesome work. :3


No problemo, dear 

Userbars are much easier to make than signatures :sweatdop
But still XD


yo Snowy, why don't you allow porno? XDD
I alow anything in my shop.. and hey, it's not like _we're_ the ones who'll get mod smacked


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> yo Snowy, why don't you allow porno? XDD
> I alow anything in my shop.. and hey, it's not like _we're_ the ones who'll get mod smacked


Yeah, I know  but we should be cautious just in case neh


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2007)

Guess who's back? 

Text: 11th Division Fan
Stock: Rush Limbaugh for the Save
Rush Limbaugh for the Save
Size: Normal
Type: Regular
Color: Pink

Just in case you didn't know, I love you guys. <3


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2007)

and we love you too Kiba <3

@Shiro, since you enjoyed making that last userbar why don't you make this one as well?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 18, 2007)

here again...
Text:Beauty Queen
Stock: 
Size:Normal
Type:Regular
Color:Black and Red

*Bows at Snowy once again, and prepares to give rep*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 19, 2007)

Alright kiba, I'm doing yours again! 
and I'll also make the request above, if you don't mind, Snowy


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 19, 2007)

*kiba*


*loveshika*


cred-o and rep-o


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks Shiro ^^ 

so.. anyone else?!!


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2007)

@Shiro - I just wanted to double check, I did rep you for that one, right? XD I'm losing track of things. It says I can't rep the same post twice, but just wanted to double-check. :3 And many thanks! XD


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2007)

*重吾,* yes, you did :3
BUT, if you STILL want to, go ahead xDDD


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I repped you in his place


----------



## Sakura-tian (May 7, 2007)

*Stock*: 
*Size*: 350X19.
*Text*: Blooming Princess.
*Type*: regular.
*Colors*: pink ^^.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 7, 2007)

Hulloo, w/o having read the whole 5 pages, but could I take the perve-Kakashi-fan userbar? i'd like the same one, but with a text like "c-less hearts kakashi" *blinks* iii haavee too havee it ;_; Or is it already taken? *looks around* ^^


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2007)

*Sakura-tian:*



re-host it plz!! 

*c-less:* No it's not taken, it was mine but I stopped using it a while ago. If you still want it then it's yours, and I'll check and see if I still have the PSD file for that userbar so I can change the text for ya!


----------



## Nikitaa (May 9, 2007)

Oh, okay  Thanks for looking, I hope you still have it ^^


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2007)

*c-less:* Here's your Kakashi userbar and sorry for the delay!


----------



## Nikitaa (May 14, 2007)

thankiiiess


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 14, 2007)

I want one! I WANT ONNNNNE! ^^

Stock: Clicky, Clicky, and Clicky
Size: 350 X 20.
Text: Naruto x Gaara 
Type: Animated
Colors: Orange & Red


----------



## kington (May 15, 2007)

hey snow i got your message thank you for letting me come to your shop its cool how many fan you have! i really dont know to requests for avatars right so forgive me but you could i was wondering if you can make me one of your naruto and hinata avatars thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2007)

what is this?!! -____-

I sent you that PM ages ago because you asked me to make you a Naruto set!! And because you disappeared for months and didn't use the set right away it was natural that it got deleted!! I have no time to make you a new one so if you want me to send you that set again BE MORE ACTIVE IN THIS FORUM!!!!! And start by deleting some of your posts here.. 


*auburn.kitten:*
I'm going on a trip for a few days and when I come back I'll make you that userbar.


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2007)

Have a good time Snow!!!


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2007)

Awww thanks for the good wishes !!  ... erm.. do I know you?! You guys change names constantly I can't keep track!!


----------



## Anjo (May 16, 2007)

Im Amaterasu.^^


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 16, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *auburn.kitten:*
> I'm going on a trip for a few days and when I come back I'll make you that userbar.



Alrighty! 

No worries, take your time too & enjoy thy trippy. ^__^


----------



## kington (May 16, 2007)

okay i understand i will be more active and i will delete some posts thanks. oh and have a good time on your trip snow!!


----------



## Sakura-tian (May 17, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Sakura-tian:*
> 
> 
> 
> re-host it plz!!



Thank you very much!  I'm back with another request ^__^.

*Stock*: 
*Size*: 350X19.
*Text*: Green Symphony.
*Type*: regular.
*Colors*: green and black.


----------



## kington (May 22, 2007)

hey snow am sorry for asking but how do i re host my sig in my account?


----------



## Hitomi (May 22, 2007)

@kington, why do you always have to post everywhere? I already answered you in a PM! if you're going to post here at least make a userbar request!!

@Sakura-tian I'm working on yours, you too auburn.kitten..


----------



## kington (May 23, 2007)

yeah know am annoying sometime, my labtop has been messsing up a lot so i don"t think my messages been going right but i will get a new labtop


----------



## Anjo (May 23, 2007)

"Labtop"?


----------



## Hitomi (May 24, 2007)

PLEASE NO SPAMMING!!!!! make a userbar request instead, I'm free and bored rigid. 


*auburn.kitten:*



*Sakura-tian*



Re-host them plz.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 25, 2007)

WOW! 

Snow Princess...you A.R.E, indeed, a princess! 

*huggles you, huggles you!*

I love it. As you can tell. ^.^

PS: Two days from now I'm commin' back! Mwehehehe


----------



## kington (May 25, 2007)

oh was i spamming am sorry


----------



## nyah (May 26, 2007)

*Stock*: Fucking funniest shit ever
*Size*: 350X19.
*Text*: Together Forever
*Type*: Regular
*Colors*: Red.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 26, 2007)

Stock: 


Size: 350x19

Text: RenxMiu Fangirl

Type: regular

Colors: Either blue or pink. Whichever you like better.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 30, 2007)

You've got two to do before me, but when you're ready, here's mine <3: 

Stock: 
Size: 350 x 20
Type: Regular
Text: PinUp Sweethearts
Colors: Light Pink


----------



## pancake (May 31, 2007)

Hey Snowy, if you could, could you make me one? ^^

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: 350 x 20
Type: Hmm, could the eye stay still, and the other piccy scroll?
Text: Deidara Fangirl
Colors: Whatever fits best ? =D
Other: Is it possible, to rotate the second pic, to the right direction like in front? O.o idk how to explain it.

If this is too much trouble, let me know and I can come up with something else =D

Tysm.


----------



## Itachi U. (May 31, 2007)

could u make me one with this.




text: W.o.W Player
coler: don't really care


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2007)

*nyah:*



*Unaligned:*



*auburn.kitten:*



Re-host them yourself! 

I'll make the animated ones later on neh! Sorry for the wait guys, as you can see I work in two request shops at the same time!!


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks again!!


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to bug you again, but can I get one more userbar? xD

Stock: (With JUST Ino & Temari, please. <3)
Size: 350x20
Text: InoxTemari Fangirl
Colour: Gold


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 12, 2007)

Thankies Snoweh...

<3


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: 350x20
Text: Poison Gym, 5112 0229 6262
Colour: purple

:3


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2007)

*.maria ♥:*



*Itachi U:*



*Unaligned:* Your stock is too small and not very clear >< could you find another stock of Ino and Temari plz? Or would you like me to use this pic for instance:
If you crossed Gai or Lee with Shikamaru...there's no telling where he'd end up!

*Serp:*



Just give the userbar a sec or two and the animation will go faster, and please guys re-host them yourselves, OK!


----------



## pancake (Jun 15, 2007)

*dances around* THANK YOU AGAIN <3


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

thank you snowy


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 15, 2007)

You can use that one. <3


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 17, 2007)

*Unaligned:* here you go


----------



## Recal (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, Snowy!  Have a request here for a new FC that's about to pop up in the fanclub section.

Stock: Hitsugaya Toshiro's Hyorinmaru
Size: 350X19.
Text: Naruto Scholars' FC
Type: Animated

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 24, 2007)

*Recalcitrant Funkasaur:* hope you like it  and please re-host it neh!


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Jun 24, 2007)

picture:  Parma to lure Rossi away from Man Utd?    size:350X19                                                                                        text: #1  neji fangirl              Type:Animated                                                                                    colors: shades of brown     Thanks


----------



## Recal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks so much, Snowy.  There is not enough rep in the world, seriously.  

*squees at the sexy, new userbar*


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 24, 2007)

*Userbar Request *​ 
I'd like to have two pics in one userbar please! 
Stock:​
*Spoiler*: __ 









and


*Spoiler*: __ 









Size: Standard

Text: SasuNaru, GaaLee

Type: Animated

Color: Red

Rep and Credit. Thanks in advance Snow!


----------



## Billie (Jun 25, 2007)

Stock: Link removed
Size: 350X19.
Text: NarutoEra.de
Type: Animated

&

Stock: Link removed
Size: 88X31.
Text: narutoera
Type: Animated

&


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 3, 2007)

*sharinganrose5:*



re-host it 

@fennixfire, I'll work on yours later on m'kay!


@blackssk, you're not that active and don't seem like you'll ever come back again so I'm not gonna bother make these animated userbars.


----------



## Nero (Jul 3, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: 350X19.
Text: King_Bowser
Type: regular.
Colors: Green!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Snow Princess. I've seen you working in the signature and avy thread, and how busy it makes you. I was wondering if you wanted some help in here, now that Shiro left, for the regular ones, I'm still working on animated. ^^;

It's not terribly busy but it's just an offer.

I did the above request as an example. But in case you wanted to do it I won't post until you reply to this.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 5, 2007)

Sure, go right ahead!  you can handle the regular ones until you learn how to animate then we'll split the animated userbars ^^

btw, if you check post #4 you'll see a link for a simple animated userbar tut, hope it helps cause that's how I started then I learned the rest by experimenting and opening other animated userbars in image ready to see how it's been animated..


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 5, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> @fennixfire, I'll work on yours later on m'kay!


 
No problem!


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 6, 2007)

*fennixfire:*



re-host


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 6, 2007)

It's awesome! Thanks Snowy!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok ^^

Thing is, I use GIMP and you use Photoshop I believe. But I'll try and use it and just switch some of it.

*King Bowser:*

If you want me to switch it to white lines like Snowy's then just let me know.
Credit if you use it.


----------



## Nero (Jul 6, 2007)

naah this is fine for me thanx rep+credit for you


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Jul 6, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *sharinganrose5:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much snow Princess !! *goes off and enjoys new user bar and reps*


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 10, 2007)

I have *two* userbar requests

*Request 1)*
*Stock:* Link removed
*Size:*standard
*Text:*Gaara Fan
*Type:*regular
*Color(s):*sandy-yellow and brown

*Request 2)*
*Stock:*Link removed
*Size:*standard
*Text:*Naruto Fan
*Type:*regular
*Color(s):*redish-orange and black

pertty plz and thank you


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 10, 2007)

when the userbar flips to images what is the max images that a userbar may flip to


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Uchiha Sasuke, where you get that pic of the robo-gurl?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Are you able to make userbars with several pics in it? Like fading from one to another?


----------



## Hio (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey I have a request

*Stock:* That's the one
*Size:* 350X19.
*Text:* Hio
*Color:* Black, with orange if it possible
*Type:* Regular

Thnx =)


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 11, 2007)

I think this thread is dead. Or the owner is off on vacation...


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll do the regular requests in just a little bit.

I think Snowy is on vacation, but yes she can do fading ones.
Not sure what the limit is.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

So you're not able to do fading requests?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2007)

No. They always move really fast. I'm working on it, sorry.


EDIT: DemonChild6:

I ended up making quite a few.


*Spoiler*: _Gaara ones_ 






This one I used the background of the picture for the background. Pick the one you want





*Spoiler*: _Naruto ones_ 









More background backgrounds, with two different size stocks. 




Choose ones, rehost and credit.

*phew* I'll work on Hio's in a bit.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

No problem.  I'll just make a request whenever she gets back.

Thanks!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 15, 2007)

Here are Hio's. Just pick which gradient you like.
His missing shoulders may look a little funny, but trust me, they looked worse there.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Goku: Okay. ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help Linali!  

@Goku, what's your request?!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Alright here goes:

I'd like these pictures looped. If you can't work with them, please tell me.

*Stocks: *
Stock 1
Stock 2
Stock 2 Alternative
Stock 3
Stock 4
*Size:* 350x20
*Text:* "Goku" and put "The Legend" or "Legendary" in it somewhere.
*Type:* Animated
*Colors:* Either black or golden (to match his hair)


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 16, 2007)

*Goku:* your stock was low quality but I tried my best, enjoy!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 17, 2007)

That's awesome  Thank you very much. Rep and cred


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey snow p we may have had somem past inflicts and all but im sorry and i got a userbar request for u


*Spoiler*: __ 






Size: 350x20
Text: Red Dawn
Type: Animated
Colors: Anythign matching the stock


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 24, 2007)

Linali said:


> No. They always move really fast. I'm working on it, sorry.
> 
> 
> EDIT: DemonChild6:
> ...



THANK YOU!! I have been waiting for a while now so I really appreciate it. thanks again +rep and cred


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello! Userbar request for Snowy!

Stock: 

Size: Standard

Text KakaIru

Type: animated

Color: surprise me!

Could you make it scroll up? That'd be awesome. Thanks! Rep and cred!


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello.I would like to make a request:


Size: 350x19
Text: Hinata Fan
Type: Animated
Colors: whichever match the pic


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 30, 2007)

*Uchiha Sasuke:*



*fennixfire:*



*anime15cool:* I can't see your image!!


----------



## fennixfire (Aug 1, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Uchiha Sasuke:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You never cease to amaze! Love it!


----------



## Anjo (Aug 2, 2007)

[ANIMATED]O.K. I have too pictures for my userbar. If you can, can you make it like your SasuNaru/GaaLee Bar?
First pic(Slideing up) :


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 3, 2007)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

> anime15cool: I can't see your image!!



I've posted the pic.here's the link
Link removed


----------



## Cecil (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a request

*Stock:*


*Size:* Standard
*Text:* "A New Team" and put "Is Born," and lastly "Neo-Team 7 FC"
*Color:* Red
*Type:* Animated

Thanks in advance, I know its going to be awesome!


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 7, 2007)

*anime15cool:* lol I still can't see your pic!! Weird huh?!! Try hosting it in  if you want that userbar done..  


*Tsukasa:*




*purplefox:*



Re-host neh.


----------



## Cecil (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, I shall give you cred + rep.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 9, 2007)

I've used photobucket

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 









and here's the link


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 9, 2007)

I have finally gotten how to make animated ones that don't go too fast [or at least I don't think so]



I know, still different from Snowy's, so if you want one from her specifically, then I suppose just say so.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks nice Linali! With practice comes perfect… not that mine are perfect lol but you know what I mean  

*anime15cool:* Yeah, now I can see it  *starts working on the userbar*


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 11, 2007)

yay!!!I know it will be a great one


----------



## fennixfire (Aug 22, 2007)

This is the last request I will ever ask of you Snow! Promise!

Stock: 
and


*Spoiler*: __ 








Type: Animated

Colors: Your choice

Text: KisaIta, KakuHida

If you can make it like the SasuNaru/GaaLee one you made, that'd be great.

Repping you....NOW!!


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 24, 2007)

^ 
Mata Yaoi ka!!! lol don't worry, you can ask as many userbars as you like since I don't have anything to do anyways. btw, I made them scroll and then vanish into one another, enjoy:



*anime15cool:* Sorry for the wait ^^;; here's your Hinata userbar:


----------



## fennixfire (Aug 24, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> Mata Yaoi ka!!! lol don't worry, you can ask as many userbars as you like since I don't have anything to do anyways. btw, I made them scroll and then vanish into one another, enjoy:
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're the best!


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 24, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> Mata Yaoi ka!!! lol don't worry, you can ask as many userbars as you like since I don't have anything to do anyways. btw, I made them scroll and then vanish into one another, enjoy:
> 
> 
> ...



wow.nice one Snow Princess
thank you.
*reps n creds


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh mah gawd. =O
How did this place get so dead?
It's almost like "Oh no! Now the bad chick might do my request D= I shouldn't request one here."
XD


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2007)

May I request another userbar? xD

Stock: 
Size: Normal. x3
Text: IchiRenji Fangirl
Type: Animated, prefferably. x3
Colors: Warm colours, like orange and red.

Please and thanks! =D


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 13, 2007)

Unaligned:I've been trying to figure out how to do a scrolling one. 
I'm sorry that I can't, but I'll keep trying to find out how, sorry.
by they way, your stock is <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 13, 2007)

It's alright. :3

By the way, if you like it, I have an IchiRenji FC...


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you please make a user bar for me! 

*Stock:* 

*Size:* 350X19

*Text:* "The Anbu FC" and then put "Please Join"

*Type:* animated

*Colors:* red, yellow

*Extra:* Can you please have some fire in the backround


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll do Unaligned and Sasori req's n_nV

@Linali, thanks for bringing this shop back from the dead lol. if you want help on learning how to animate PM me neh =D


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Snowy. <3


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah thanks Snowy!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 21, 2007)

*Unaligned:*




*Sasori n Itachi:*



Sasori, If ya don't like the BG say so n I'll change it k.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 21, 2007)

That's perfect, thanks! =D

+REP. :3


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 21, 2007)

Aw, I gave up too much rep today. Dx

Can you wait till tomorrow? <3


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stock: insert image link. 







preferably a high quality pic if you want an animated userbar!
Size: the standard size is 350X19.

Text: stuff to be written in your userbar. 
300 fan
vida gurrea fan
kashai fan
gaara fan
Dante(DMC) fan
Star wars fan
Scarface fan
Hot babes fan lol
Type: regular or animated.

Colors: overall color of the userbar.
red, blue ,and green
Extra: any other info you like us to keep in mind


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 21, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Sasori n Itachi:*
> 
> 
> 
> Sasori, If ya don't like the BG say so n I'll change it k.




No, It's awesome!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2007)

can u do mine i know it hard 2 understand


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 21, 2007)

Dante, please be patient. <3 One of the people will get to you eventually. =D


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 26, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> can u do mine i know it hard 2 understand


The images were low quality so the animation is.. meh? anyhow re-host them yourself k.

2 dif kind userbars:


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2007)

dam can u make them slower lol


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah no. 

coz I barely had time to make these and they're very slow in the second one. Take it or leave!!


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2007)

kk thx anyway


----------



## sharinganquincy (Oct 29, 2007)

hey snow could you make me a sasuke and uryu userbar?


stockEndless
Endlesscould you combind these two together

size: 350x19

text: the sasuke/uryu fanclub

type:animated

colors:light blue and dark blue

pm me when you get it


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG tinypic had replaced _some_ of my work with WTF pics 

if you go through this thread you'll see what i'm talking about -sigh-


----------



## mari (Feb 29, 2008)

Not asking for any requests but nice work. I'd work on the text [colors, placement, etc] a little bit, though.


----------



## momolade (Feb 29, 2008)

ill be your first request :3

goong themed set please, using either  or  pic

for the text, either "goong" or just "궁" 

ill leave the size/border to you, ill be happy with anything 

cred and rep ofcourse


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 29, 2008)

intoxicated said:


> Not asking for any requests but nice work. I'd work on the text [colors, placement, etc] a little bit, though.


Thanks! I'll do my best to improve that's the main point of this thread!  


momolade said:


> ill be your first request :3
> 
> goong themed set please, using either  or  pic
> 
> ...




I'm on it..:WOW


----------



## Tefax (Feb 29, 2008)

:WOW let me be the second person requesting something :WOW

Well, here's the pic . 
Size: I'll leave this to you 
Border: like the border you see in my avy
Text: "Marth" with a good font :WOW 

Credits and rep, of course :3 
Thanks you :3


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah~ Your stuff is so pretty. 

I'm not going to request anything quite yet.. I want to get some more use out of my current set first. xD; But I'll more than likely come back. <33


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll request one~!

stock: 
type: avy
size: 150x150
style: something like  possibly?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2008)

*momolade:* Since you were my first customer I made you two sets from the pics you gave me. 

here's the 1st set:

-or--or-



2nd set:





Pick what you like the best! And don't forget to re-host them <3 


@*Kairi.nin:* Thanks! ^^ sure come back again for a request, and plz turn off your sig! 

@*Tefax and ViolentlyHappy:* I'll work on yours next.


----------



## iDeidara (Mar 1, 2008)

sup, snow, I was wondering if I could like, join your shop?

Uhhh If you want... here are some examples of my work


*Spoiler*: _My Work_ 















And my AVY pic.



As you can see, I just make some avas for fun and .. I love sig making :3

So.. consider me as a member, thx~ 

EDIT: I'm sorry I'm under 100 posts, but ...  consider me plz 

DOUBLE-EDIT: I am mostly Jinchuuriki_9 , so... <_<


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2008)

^ lol I've just started.. and I only have one request left.. I don't even know if this thread will keep on going or not! 

When I get really crowded with requests I'll ask for staff members, until then.. I'm sorry! :/



*ViolentlyHappy:* made yours first since it's just an ava:

-or--or--or-


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 1, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ lol I've just started.. and I only have one request left.. I don't even know f this thread will keep on going or not!
> 
> When I get really crowded with requests I'll ask for staff members, until then.. I'm sorry! :/
> 
> ...





I love them~!

<3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2008)

^ That's good to know!  


*Tefax:*

Set 1 (smooth)





Set 2 (sharpened)





Credit + Re-host + Rep.


That was fast. Anyone else?? :WOW

@Frajosg I see you lurking, come give me your good wishes!!


----------



## Tefax (Mar 1, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ That's good to know!
> 
> 
> *Tefax:*
> ...



Omg....is...so awesome  I love it <3
Double rep  
Thanks you very much !


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2008)

^ lol my post is just above yours you didn't have to quote it! Too many unnecessary images slow down the download of the page a little bit for me.. :/ yeah my network connection suck.  


And I'm glad you liked them <3 come back again!


----------



## momolade (Mar 1, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *momolade:* Since you were my first customer I made you two sets from the pics you gave me.
> 
> here's the 1st set:
> 
> ...



i dont know which to pick


----------



## Merciless (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Snowy!

I would like a Sig + Ava set please.

Using this image..

*Psyren 12 by Binktopia*

Ava 150 x 150. Sig, can be whatever size you thinks best. I would like a border.. i like your dotted one.. or anything you can think of. 

I would like the sig to say... 'A true Ninja always remembers, and never forgives' 

Thanks a lot madam.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2008)

^ Kyaaaaa ..... a Sasuke set!!!!!!!!!  I'm on it! :WOW




momolade said:


> i dont know which to pick


Use them both one at a time! <3


----------



## Merciless (Mar 2, 2008)

*Waits with excitement*


----------



## Pink Sun (Mar 2, 2008)

*stock*: ~
*type*: set of avy and sig
*size*: 125x125
*style*: in style of  sig, probably?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 2, 2008)

if its possible can i have a sig with these two pictures on opposite ends
first pic
Second pic
text: can it say "My First Picks" in any font that is readable 
Border:...im cool with any border
Size:...any just that it doesnt go past the alloted size
and could you have the backround like a blue with silver...that would be greatly appreciated
credit will be given and i will recommend you to my friends....oh and rep!!!!...

P.S.:....Tefax Recommended me to ask for a sig here


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey snowy i hope ur shop does well 

ill always request here  o ima request right now P


----------



## SunnyxShine (Mar 2, 2008)

stock:x
type:avy(the two in the middle or the two at the right) & sig
size,style,&banner: anything that fits will do 
text:memories and fashion seventies or just no text at all 
thank you~<3
credits&rep


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello i'm don't have a stock pic i was just hopin to get a *time skip naruto with the demon's influence* set
and a rounded border for a 150x150 avi
and sig size really does not matter
if you have anything like it


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 3, 2008)

^ look for a pic .


*Merciless:* dotted borders as you wanted.






Next Pink Sun's set.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Deviantart link
Can you add a different background or something
size: 150x150 and sig size rally don't matter and a rounded borders if you can orange rounded borders
text:Something cool about naruto in orange letters


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 3, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> @*Kairi.nin:* Thanks! ^^ sure come back again for a request, and plz turn off your sig!



Whoops. Sorry! ^^;

I'd like to make a request now. 

*Stock:* 
*Type:* Set (Avy + Sig)
*Size of Avatar:* 125 x 125
*Size of Signature:* Whatever size you think would fit best.
*Style:* I like the style of the second set you made for Momo~ With the rounded border and everything, though I don't want it that light.
*Color Scheme:* If possible.. dark colors; like blue, purple, and red. Whatever works.
*Text:* None.
*Other:* For the avatar, I would just like Light in it, please.  And if you don't know who Light is - he's the brown-haired one wearing red. Also.. that tdk@moe or whatever at the bottom of the picture.. I don't want it showing. x__x

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## Elle (Mar 3, 2008)

Your work is gorgeous!  I'm off to find a stock and make my request .  I usually make my own (very simple) but will 'treat myself' to one of your beautiful creations this time.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 3, 2008)

Your work is amazing, i just have to request!

_Can you make a avatar with this image? 
A Zoom on the guy in the middles face would be great!
Text: Can i have like Dj. in the corner, and possibly a border.

Ps: Do you mind, making two examples for my request for me to see which to choose, i would like 1 to be like my request, and the 2nd with your taste, brushes etc. Thanks!_


----------



## iDeidara (Mar 3, 2008)

^I cant do that, If I zoomed in on his face, it'd be all blurry D:
Still, if you want me to ... I'll try 

EDIT: I can do it.. about done

EDIT AGAIN: HERE IT IS!



EDIT: I'll get right on the Custom one.


LOL I really think you need staff members


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 3, 2008)

^ Thanks! (:


----------



## iDeidara (Mar 3, 2008)

Rep+ Appreciated.

Heres the custom one



The light is coming from his mask LOL

EDIT: The border is 1 pixel red, so it really blends in with the stock , so.. <_<



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Your work is gorgeous! I'm off to find a stock and make my request . I usually make my own (very simple) but will 'treat myself' to one of your beautiful creations this time.



LOL , Can I "help" myself to make you one as well xD

Don't worry , I'm sure uhhh... Snow will make his/her version as well

Also, sorry for not turning off my sig , keep on forgetting lol


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2008)

Dj. said:


> ^ Thanks! (:



uhm ur sigs on

attention all requesters turn ur sigs off


----------



## iDeidara (Mar 3, 2008)

I know mine is as well , I keep forgeting . now its off. Also, you are not requesting..

Why was the point in posting here for you? to up your posts?

By the way , would you like a sig 

Snow, I'd just like to remind you, I can do transparencies, so take off the no transperent requests, since I am a "member of your shop"

Sorta. <_<


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2008)

for now snow said she ganna go solo cause she can handle it


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 3, 2008)

What the heck is going on here! 


@iDeidara: um.. didn't you read my first reply to you??


@Uchiha Sasuke: thanks but please don't spam my thread, I can respond to him myself.

@Naruto Uzumaki: your link is not working and your sig is on man!


----------



## Merciless (Mar 3, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ look for a pic .
> 
> 
> *Merciless:* dotted borders as you wanted.
> ...



Awesome... you are the woman! 

Many thanks Snowy...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 4, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Link removed
> Can you add a different background or something
> size: 150x150 and sig size rally don't matter and a rounded borders if you can orange rounded borders
> text:Something cool about naruto in orange letters



fixed....


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2008)

*Ok I was too tired earlier so I didn't observe the mess that happened here very clearly.  So here it goes:*

@*BelleDragon:* Your sig is on. This is your first warning! 


@*Dj.:* First thing; if I zoomed in on his face the pic will look all pixel-ated which is not good at all. Do you still want me to make it without the zooming. 

Second thing; iDeidara is not a member of my staff, as matter of fact I don't have a staff. 

Third thing; you left your sig showing in your thanks post!! This is your first warning.


@*iDeidara:* Not only did you ignore my reply to you, you went ahead and made an ava and you left your sig showing in all your posts and didn't even bother to edit them after Uchiha Sasuke told you!!!! And you don't even have 100 posts!!!!!Don't do requests here again!! Ignore me this time and I'll report you to a mod. 


I'll ask for a staff member when I need one, right now I'm capable of making all these requests by myself! Thanks for your concern! 


*You'll get 3 warnings to trun off your sig then you'll never be a client in this shop again!! (This new rule will be added in my first post now!)

Gah, when you post and see that your sig is still showing why don't you edit your post huh?? Is it too hard to do??? *


@*Merciless:* Glad you liked them.<3


With all this mess I've lost which request I was going to make next!! Oh yeah pink sun I think!


----------



## Ooter (Mar 4, 2008)

*the sig:*landscape showing his legs and part of his coat.
*the avy:*id like the avatar focused on his face and head.
*borders:*im fine with any border as long as its black.
*extras:*make the avatar a decent size like 150x150. And leave out any text on the image.

thanks alot in advance'' _double reppz_


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea, i don't care if its not zoomed, yeah so make it without being zoomed. Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2008)

^ Alright! You just have to wait a little bit k... >__>

*Pink Sun:* I know that it's not "exactly" like the Yachiru sig but it's the same theme, something light with patterns:





*Next:*
Red Sands
SunnyxShine


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 4, 2008)

yay im next!!!X3 sorry ill delete the post if you want me to


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2008)

^ No don't delete it. I don't want to be double posting. And here's your sig! 

*Red_Sands:*





*SunnyxShine:*

Set1 with text:





Set2 without text:







*Dj:*





*Naruto Uzumaki:*






@*Kairi.nin:* can you plz host your stock in  I can't see it :X


*Next:*
Ooter


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2008)

amazing REP!!!!O MY GOD!!!!ITS JUST TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE!!!!!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2008)

lol I take it that you liked it so much you forgot your sig on!  Ah well..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks babe


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 5, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> @*Kairi.nin:* can you plz host your stock in  I can't see it :X



Ugh, my bad.  Yeah, I'll do that. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 5, 2008)

^ Thanks, now I can see.  I'll do yours before Ooter's.  



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Thanks babe


glad you like it!


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry snow i fixed it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol fix this one


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2008)

ok i fixed it ....


----------



## Ooter (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooter said:


> *the sig:*landscape showing his legs and *part of his coat.*
> *the avy:*id like the avatar focused on his face and head.
> *borders:*im fine with any border as long as its black.
> *extras:*make the avatar a decent size like 150x150. And leave out any text on the image.
> ...


about that snowy quick mind change, show his complete coat and resize it landscape, not too much to make it look narrow and fake tough, also add the text ''Ooter'' at the top right hand corner in white font make the font sort of classical anything you can find to fit the sig best, no changes to the avatar. about Kairi.nin i dont mind waiting im patient


----------



## SunnyxShine (Mar 5, 2008)

thank you soo much~!! <3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2008)

No prob!  .. and your sig is on.. matakune..


----------



## Elle (Mar 6, 2008)

My request - Finally settled on a stock XD

stock: Here
type: set ~ avatar 150x150
Text - your choice
Looking forward to seeing what you come up with - much love your work so far


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2008)

you haven't read my first post have you!?


----------



## Elle (Mar 6, 2008)

@Snow Princess - just making sure that your comment above wasn't for me.  If so, I need to know what I missed as I have read your first post (again today).


----------



## Crayons (Mar 7, 2008)

SNOOOOOOWWY 

So you have a new shop again? I was excited when I saw this shop, after all, we've been together in two shops already XD

If ever you need help, maybe.. You can call me haha. 

GREAT AVAS/SIGS, BTW. <3


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering if you could turn this picture into a sig for me  and if you can could you put red and black into the sig


----------



## Ooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Snow, i was wondering if you could also add a nice red background to mine a bit like tefax' im an idiot, you deserve 3reps now.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2008)

*Kairi.nin:*





*Ooter:*







BelleDragon said:


> @Snow Princess - just making sure that your comment above wasn't for me.  If so, I need to know what I missed as I have read your first post (again today).


No. my comment was for King Lloyd not you! 




Crayons said:


> SNOOOOOOWWY
> 
> So you have a new shop again? I was excited when I saw this shop, after all, we've been together in two shops already XD
> 
> ...


Hey Crayons  yeah I'll do that! 


*Next:*
BelleDragon
vizardx54


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kairi.nin:*
> 
> -Snip-



Thank you so much!  I love them~ <33


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2008)

Glad you like them  


*BelleDragon:*

*ava:* 

Different borders 

-or- 

I didn't get what you mean by "text - your choice"?? Did you want me to choose what to write as text or that you wanted me to write the words "your choice"?? 
So, I wrote what came into my mind first lol. if you actually wanted the words "your choice" I can change the text! Or you can just take the text-less ones! 

*sig:* 

2 versions with black border. 





2 versions with black & white border.






*vizardx54:* 

Well.. red didn't look good with it, so here you go:


----------



## Ooter (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you so much, grrr crappy 24h rep limit il be chasing you!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks alot the sig is awsome


----------



## Elle (Mar 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *BelleDragon:*




You did a beautiful job ~ I'm going to use the ava and sig with b/w border and text.  You understood what I meant by 'your choice' when you put in the Sasuke  heart Naruto.  Low key and just what I wanted (and didn't know it to request lol) XD.  full credit +rep for you of course!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 9, 2008)

Request for snowy please~!


type: sig
stock: 
size: 215x100
text: La Corda d'Oro
style: lightish?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2008)

could you make a matching avy for my siggy
here are the pictures again
first pic
Second pic


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

nice stuff 
i'll request soon after xD

need to find a good stock.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2008)

^ Sig is on!! *grumble*


*Red_Sands93:*

-or--or-


*Next:*
ViolentlyHappy


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Snowy those are wonderfulmore rep for you!!!X3...ill change my avy when i get home from school


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2008)

^ That's good to know 


@*ViolentlyHappy:* The size you wanted is a bit small, are you sure you want it width215 X Height100??


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 10, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ That's good to know
> 
> 
> @*ViolentlyHappy:* The size you wanted is a bit small, are you sure you want it width215 X Height100??




Hmmm, how bout we change it to 280x150 then.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 11, 2008)

ok then. here you go:

*ViolentlyHappy:*



or


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 11, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ok then. here you go:
> 
> *ViolentlyHappy:*
> 
> ...




Dang!
Why do you always have to be so good at these?!
<3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2008)

it's always nice to see a pleased customer! <3


----------



## E∂ward (Mar 13, 2008)

Snow princess, may you please do me the baddest set you can do work with, wit these Images....Any of this link


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link: 




Something really cool, but simple (if possible). The Text should be like this:

*KIRBY*
*My pink, bouncy, angel...He looks over me.*​
and then at the very bottom, my username(in small font)....I don't care what the font is, just make it cool 

 I want it cool as it can be!! Any simple Image would do, like my current avatar...Just put a nice theme in 'da back like you did with Tefax's...It's a set so please try to make both, avvy and siggy...Sorry for being bossy D: I'll +rep you when your done...Thanks, bye!!


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 16, 2008)

Could I please get an avvy?

glomp

150x150 please


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2008)

*The2ndHokage:* Sorry I was a little busy… hope you like it:

-or- 





*Colonello:* made you smaller versions too, coz you wont be able to upload a 150x150 avy until you reach 1000 post count. 

-or-

-or-


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 17, 2008)

hey long time no see..........do u think i can get this in a sig



size: same as my itachi one, which i have no idea the size of it, oh and u can cut the picture to where it just shows his stomach to his head.

color: give it a dark blue and some black streaks going accross it.

text:at the bottom of the sig put Brawl Player

i'll give rep and credit.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2008)

Sure. Your Itachi's sig size is 380x120. you can find out by right clicking on the sig and looking in the properties… 

_And turn off your sig man!!_ *sigh*


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

okey dokey


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2008)

^ I guess it's really hopeless to keep asking you to turn off your sig huh.. 

*Itachi U:*


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm pretty sure i did........haven't been on in months so i kindof forgot how to do stuff....but thanx anyways, looks awsome.


----------



## E∂ward (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks snowy...I love it!! +Rep and credit on the way for you!!!


----------



## Totitos (Mar 18, 2008)

Stock: X
Avatar size: senior member
Sig size: I dunno <__<
Textne
Other: go artistic

double reps + cred will be given


----------



## SunnyxShine (Mar 18, 2008)

stock: x
type: avy&sig
size: whatever fits
theme: bright,cute&childish
text: (on sig only) yotsuba&! 
thank you~<3
credits&rep


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 22, 2008)

I have another request for *snowy*~

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: I don't know, surprise me~!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 22, 2008)

*Totitos:* ahh.. gomen.. gomen.. I was was busy last week!!!!  here you go:






SunnyxShine I'll finish yours tomorrow.. X3


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 23, 2008)

snowy chan not to spam but u know in ur user cp in the ooptions thing u can turn off sig / ava viewing if ya want to make the pages load faster instead of kinda spammin and askin them to turn sigs off


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't spam my thread!!!! find a post by me here that is only spam I dare ya! I add the _turn off your sig_ demand within a post that includes other stuff.. 

But thanks for the advice! And please don't post here again unless you want to request a sig or an ava! OK! 


*SunnyxShine:*


----------



## Totitos (Mar 23, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Totitos:* ahh.. gomen.. gomen.. I was was busy last week!!!!


Bad Excuse, you better be faster next time  lol joking


> here you go:


I love it 

thanks Snowy X3


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted, but thanks for the avatar, it looks awesome. Thanks for the 150x150 even though I can't even use it yet!


----------



## SunnyxShine (Mar 23, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I don't spam my thread!!!! find a post by me here that is only spam I dare ya! I add the _turn off your sig_ demand within a post that includes other stuff..
> 
> But thanks for the advice! And please don't post here again unless you want to request a sig or an ava! OK!
> 
> ...



 thank you~!!!<3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Bad Excuse, you better be faster next time  lol joking
> I love it
> 
> thanks Snowy X3





Colonello said:


> Sorry I haven't posted, but thanks for the avatar, it looks awesome. Thanks for the 150x150 even though I can't even use it yet!





SunnyxShine said:


> thank you~!!!<3


you guys!!! glad you liked them!! <-- of happiness XD 

come back again!


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 24, 2008)

hey snowy this is my first time here and i love your work. anyways, can you make me an avy.



the only thing i want changed is neji's eyes. i would like them yellow instead.

size: 125x125

boarder:like neji's hair

rep credit and all that good stuff of course

thank you for your time


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 24, 2008)

*ViolentlyHappy:*

-or--or-

and a diff BG version:

-or--or-



@*Neji Hyuuga:* are you sure you want it to be 125x125?? you can use 150x150 if you want! so, I'll make you both and you can choose.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why are you always so good at these?!
*<3*


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 24, 2008)

im not a senior member yet so 125x125. is good


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 25, 2008)

^ oh lol I forgot about the 6 months thing! ;p ok 125x125 it is. 

@*ViolentlyHappy:*


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 25, 2008)

its ok, simple mistake


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 27, 2008)

*Neji Hyuuga:* you've got 6 to choose from 

----
----


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

snow you did an awsome job with the last one, I waas wondering if you could make a sig out of this


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't see the pic!! Upload it here  and give me the link!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 27, 2008)

ok i up loaded and also i'm getting a name change: KuronoX54 will be my new name


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 27, 2008)

omg i love them all. ill take them all. 
thank you so much. ill most def be coming here again

already rep you. credit now
thanks again


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm back snowy. I missed you

hook this up babe^^


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 28, 2008)

^ Why hallo thar 

*KuronoX54:* want an ava that goes with it?? I still have the psd file so I can make you an ava if ya like!

with border:



without border:


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 28, 2008)

yea an avatar would be great, you're awsome thats why I only go to you for sigs and stuff, thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 29, 2008)

*KuronoX54:*

-or-


*Naruto Uzumaki:* I've made three different styles.. choose the one you like best.. and if you want me to make you an ava from one of those just say so.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 30, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *KuronoX54:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



the last one. And yes an ava please.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

Your stuff is so awesome 

Can I have a pop-artish set made out of ?

thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 30, 2008)

^ do you mean a "pop-out" sig??


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ do you mean a "pop-out" sig??



Urm.
Hm.
I mean something like the random colours and the ink splots and stuff like that.
I guess stuff like 
You've incorporated it into some of your works already x]

or simply like 

I dunno if Im making sense?

OR *shot*
I could stop making a big deal and you can do your original stuff,that seems to be better


----------



## Fai (Mar 30, 2008)

I would like to request a set, please.

*Signature*
Stock: X
Size: Doesn't matter.
Text: These treasured moments.
Other: I really love the style of Ex. set #3, but anything is fine. D

*Avatar*
Stock: Same as signature.
Size: 150x150.
Text: You & I.
Other: N/A.

Thanks in advance.  <3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2008)

*Naruto Uzumaki:* 



*Mishudo:*





and one with text:


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 31, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Mishudo:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahhh.
It's so great!
Definately head on what I wanted,thanks so much snowy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks babe


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2008)

^ Awww why banned so quickly?? You didn't even have time to use my set.. >_>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2008)

A lovely shop here, I'll give it a go. I would like to request a set with the following image -

Stock: 
Avatar Dimensions: 150x150
Signature Dimensions: Whatever you want, around 350-400 pixels tall would be preferably.
Border for both: Anything exempt for solid black line.

Thanks. :3


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 2, 2008)

i would like an banner pls.. u know what kind of one.. do u want me to search for an picture or would u like to choose one yourself?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2008)

@*niyesuH:* lol that was fast!!  You give me a pic if I like it I'll work with it!  


@*Orochimaru:* And there I thought you'd give me a sexy Oro stock! 


*Fai:*


*Spoiler*: _1st style_ 








Different borders: 








*Spoiler*: _2nd style_ 








Different borders:


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 2, 2008)

not many pics of him out there.. but this should do


----------



## Fai (Apr 2, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Fai:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1st style_
> ...


Wow, gorgeous. <33
They are all so pretty, but I think I'm going to use the first one in the first style for now. Will more than likely alternate. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2008)

*Orochimaru:* 


*Spoiler*: _border1_ 










*Spoiler*: _border2_ 










*Spoiler*: _border3_ 












niyesuH said:


> not many pics of him out there.. but this should do


Just as I thought! I couldn't bring myself to make you that banner!! I wasn't playing with you or anything! I just couldn't.. gomen!


----------



## Suzie (Apr 3, 2008)

*Avatar*
Stock: x
Size: 150x150.
Text: None
Other: N/A.

*Signature*
Stock: Same as Avatar.
Size: 390 x 130
Text: I'm nothing without you
Other: N/A

*Thanks~X3*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2008)

*Kurogane:*


*Spoiler*: _1_ 









_Different BG_


*Spoiler*: _2_ 










anyone else! :WOW


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you very much, lovely things you did with the color and background. :3


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 3, 2008)

np princess.. i was asking since u kinda volunteered for the job


----------



## Suzie (Apr 3, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kurogane:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1_
> ...



omg thanks  !


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> np princess.. i was asking since u kinda volunteered for the job


lol I know! I don't mind doing anything in gfx. I remember making a Kisame sig to some guy when I really hate Kisame!! but every time I tried making that banner Yondy's smiling face looks back at me!! I couldn't do that to him! XDD slap an anti sign on his smiling face!X3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 6, 2008)

hey snowy i have a request for you. i rather tell you in a pm if you dont mind


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Yeah I got it! I'll work on it after I finish another private request I got from someone else k! hope you don't mind the wait!^^


----------



## Soldier (Apr 6, 2008)

I hears this place is nice. I'ma give it a try 

*Request:*
Set of siggy and ava.
*Siggy:*
Stock: 
Text: _Unlimited_
Border: Rounded please 
Size: Any size within the limits 

*Ava:*
Stock: Same
Size: 150x150
Text: N/A
Border: Rounded


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 6, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ Yeah I got it! I'll work on it after I finish another private request I got from someone else k! hope you don't mind the wait!^^



i dont mind the wait thank you for doing it


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 6, 2008)

Request for a set.



*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Border:Any type of border

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Any type of border
Text: Scarlet Captain


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

Request please set.




*Avatar*

Size: 150x 150
Border:Any that fits..

*Sig
*

Size: what best fits for the sig
border:well something cool to see
Text: mdmy23 

I hope you guys make it 

Thanks....


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 7, 2008)

^ i seen you in other shops and you keep posting to rush the person making your set. dont do that with my snowy


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah i know thats why i wont do it here or in any shop anymore so can you do it please 

if i rush a person to do it just ignore me so please i wont do it again


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 7, 2008)

^im not a worker at snowy's shop. i just like to keep an eye out for her.
she does some of the _best_ work i seen and it sometimes takes her a week or two week.(she does have a life) so wait until she does your request.
ok no more talking in her shop. if you got any questions read the first page or pm me.


----------



## Hana (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello. I know your busy (I checked out the line.) Whenever you get some time in could you perhaps make a sig/icon set for me?

Stock: 
Text: Aang (on the icon only)
Sizes: Whatever works.

Details: Just use Aang (first guy with the arrow). Just make something nice, I'm not picky lol.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to ask for this thread to be locked! Since I'm going to be very busy over the next two weeks and I have 8 requests including the ones I got through pm.. I'll re-open it when I'm free again and don't worry I'll finish the requests I have and send them through pm to their requesters.. so be patient and don't spam my pm inbox! Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 8, 2008)

good bye Snowy for now ^^

i love the set your made me


----------



## vervex (Apr 8, 2008)

Locked until the owner is less busy. Request from owner.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok now, this shop is reopened with a new partner, you all know who Shirozaki is! 

 

so lets get this going ~<3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 23, 2008)

first up is me since you reopened^^


*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 



http://jiuge.deviantart.com/art/The-wounded-beast-grimmjow-69054285




just work your magic Snowy^^ 

thank you for your time


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Snow I'm glad your shop is back open


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome back SnowPrincess! 
I've come with a request.
Could I get an avatar with

and a sig with that too, but can I get 





rotating through like a slideshow?
If it makes it any easier for you to just focus on the player shooting, do that.

I know it's a lot, so if it's too much for you just make the Rockets set. Thanks a ton in advance, I'll cred and rep.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2008)

I bet no one's glad to have me around these parts~ 

Anyway, *Lelouch*, do you want Snowy to do it or can I do it? (since Grimmjow is my specialty )

EDIT. Oops. Since you guys want Snowy to do it, I won't touch it. 

--

Since I have signature turned off, I can't see if anyone has their signatures on. So, please, *don't forget to turn off your signatures.* Just a reminder.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I was just saying welcome back, if you're up to it, you can do mine. 
Of course, if it's too difficult though, can you just do the TMac set?


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 23, 2008)

Grimmjow your speciality do it


Edit: do you and snowy have the same style? jw


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well, I was just saying welcome back, if you're up to it, you can do mine.
> Of course, if it's too difficult though, can you just do the TMac set?





Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Grimmjow your speciality do it
> 
> 
> Edit: do you and snowy have the same style? jw


*Examples of my current work :WOW*




*Spoiler*: _sets_ 











Now, it's up to you guys if you would entrust your request to moi.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 23, 2008)

I trust mine with you. As long as you're up to it. Since I do realize it's a lot


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 23, 2008)

i trust you to do it
you told me grimmjow was your speciality. how can i doubt you

ps i like your work


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2008)

*@LL:* Alright!~ 

Btw, what would you like? You didn't put any specifications. 



Colonello said:


> I trust mine with you. As long as you're up to it. Since I do realize it's a lot


Hmm, I don't think I can do yours. My style wouldn't fit with it. I'll leave it to snowy.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, it doesn't require much of a style to do. It's more or less a slide show of pictures, but thank you any way.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 23, 2008)

a kickass background thats all. like your set.

(well not your avy. you got lines separating the pic)

whatever you do to the sig just do to the avy please


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> a kickass background thats all. like your set.
> 
> (well not your avy. you got lines separating the pic)
> 
> whatever you do to the sig just do to the avy please


Alright, I'll get on it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 23, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 24, 2008)

*Lelouch Lamperouge*
I couldn't work with the image you provided (too grungy and stuff), so I took the initial initiative to look through my Grimmjow sex folder and use the images there. I hope you don't mind. If you do, just.. don't use the set and I'll be happy to post it in the Giveaways thread.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 24, 2008)

its ok

and thank you must people wouldnt have done that. im falling for you alreadypek

btw im getting a new change guess who


*Spoiler*: __ 



Grimmjow




thanks again rep and credit now


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 24, 2008)

Set Request:

Stock:   (click on full size for a crisper image)

Size:  Whatever you guys like (I don't mind if the bottom halves of the bodies get cut off, I want the emphasis to be from shoulder up...I know I'm kinda picky).

Avy:  Headshot of Grimmjow from the stock.

Specifications:  Preferrably rounded borders on both the sig and avy...other than that, have fun with it.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 24, 2008)

can I have a round avatar with out a border and a nice background please thanks just a avatar


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 24, 2008)

*Colonello:* one of the pics didn't show that's why I didn't add it, if you really want it added in the sig host it in tinypic and give me the link. 






I'll do Naruto Uzumaki next. 

And I'll leave hockeyguy for you Shiro, I know you'd love this!


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 24, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> And I'll leave hockeyguy for you Shiro, I know you'd love this!



Ah, thank you very much.  You both are very very talented and Shiro has done some very nice Bleach sets .


----------



## fraj (Apr 24, 2008)

Shirozaki is good.............


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 24, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Colonello:* one of the pics didn't show that's why I didn't add it, if you really want it added in the sig host it in tinypic and give me the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! That's fine that you couldn't get one of the pictures up! It looks great. I have to spread some rep before I give it to you, but I'll spread some around today and rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 24, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> its ok
> 
> and thank you must people wouldnt have done that. im falling for you alreadypek
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it! 

Grimmjow is awesome. <3 Anyone who doesn't agree with that will be shot. 



hockeyguy33 said:


> Set Request:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Making this. 



Snow Princess said:


> And I'll leave hockeyguy for you Shiro, I know you'd love this!


Oh, you know me too well. 



ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Shirozaki is good.............


Thanks! And for that to come from you is..


----------



## SunnyxShine (Apr 25, 2008)

stock:x
type:avy & sig
size: anything that fits will do 
text: (on banner only)"It's all make believe, isn't it?" -marilyn monroe
theme/stlye: anything that fits or vintage
thank you~<3
credits&rep


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll make *SunnyxShine's* as well (since my style is kind of vintage. )


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

*hockeyguy33*: For some reason, I can't work with it properly.  Just leave it if you don't like it, the giveaways thread would surely appreciate it.  
*Spoiler*: __ 








--

*SunnyxShine*: I hope it's alright? =/ Take it or leave.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Shirozaki it still looks fantastic.  I'm sorry you had trouble with it, but it looks great and I love the "Back to Back" that you added.  I'm just wondering if the red underneath the "Back to Back" is supposed to be text or not?  +reps and credit


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol thanks. <3

No, it's not text. It's just a brush I used. =]


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well it looks fantastic either way


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, glad you like it! 

Come back again ~ <3


----------



## SunnyxShine (Apr 25, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *hockeyguy33*: For some reason, I can't work with it properly.  Just leave it if you don't like it, the giveaways thread would surely appreciate it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 its pretty xD

thank yoU~!! credits&rep~<3


----------



## Severity (Apr 25, 2008)

A. Working Links To pictures!

See Specifications 

B. The Color Scheme

See the specifications

C. Size

As Large as Possible

D. Text

Maybe there names in cool glowing text, in the bottom left and right hand corners

E. Specifications

If possible could you make a sig of Zaraki Kenpachi on the Left side with Yachiru hanging over his shoulder to the far left corner, then ichigo standing to his right?, with Nel-Tu hanging over his right? i would like it to be big as possible? just showing there upper body / head and there arms? maybe having there swords crossing? with a maniac smile? and ichigo maybe with his vizard mask? with maybe there reiatsu colors glowing in the backround?


edit : could you make ichigo look like the one in the bottom left corner?


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

^ this is the 2nd or 3rd shop you asked for this request


i suggest you stop.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

^Fuujin said he couldn't do that guys set. So that guy asked if he could go some where else. He likes the stock so he wants a nice set i see no harm in that.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2008)

lol you tell him Lelouch! unless Shiro wants to do it! I haven't started on the one in my hands yet :/ and I want to participate in the sotw -__-
Why do ppl ask for the same request in multiple shops!?!?!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

^ I hope you win snowy
Fuujin said he couldn't do it so he came to you


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> ^ I hope you win snowy
> Fuujin said he couldn't do it so he came to you



i didnt even see that shop so thats four shop. im not being mean i just hate inpatient ppl. they are doing it for free so they cant complain.

if fuujin didnt do it ok but you dont go to three others right.

enough talking in snowy shop if you want you can pm me


@snowypek


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Naruto and Lelouch!~<3 I still don't think I'll finish my entry in time lol

And what you know I just made something! 


*Naruto Uzumaki:* rounded ava without a border as you asked. 

-or--or--or-


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks snow I'll rep you but don't know which to chose. I want which one that matches that sig.
@lelouch I actually didn't see that the guy posted the pic in m shop as well. Sorry for saying what I said


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2008)

matches what sig? you said don't make a sig!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm having someone color a panel for me


----------



## Severity (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> ^Fuujin said he couldn't do that guys set. So that guy asked if he could go some where else. He likes the stock so he wants a nice set i see no harm in that.



bit confused by what you said, i just want all of what i listed in 1 pic, i posted in 3 shops total, one shop said they couldn't do it and the other shop is dead :| so i posted here too.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

<-grumpy beetch

The fuck is going on here? 

No more talking and get the requests in. 


SunnyxShine said:


> its pretty xD
> 
> thank yoU~!! credits&rep~<3


No problem.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

can either of u do coloration


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

I can, dude. 

But my skills aren't that good, so yeah.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

i'll just let vervex do it


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright, whatever.


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

Severity said:


> A. Working Links To pictures!
> 
> See Specifications
> 
> ...



if you could do this shiro, i would be gratefully pleased, and would even consider paying you O_O


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Severity said:


> if you could do this shiro, i would be gratefully pleased, and would even consider paying you O_O


I need pictures dammit.


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

i mean i could try and draw you an outline with paint O_O but it would be pretty terrible


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Just go grab pictures from  or google. God.  I don't need you to make an actual drawing or shit, just give me good pictures to work with. Otherwise, *your request will be ignored.* <3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *To request here:*
> 
> 
> Turn off your sig.
> ...


^ From the rules.

If you can't do the simple thing I'm asking of you (it's just pictures!), then I'm sorry, we'll have to ignore your request. And delete your hideous post. We don't need drafts in making designs for our graphics.


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

i've found some pictures for you to work with i want zarakis face to look like this 
and i would like yachiru to look like that, but on his left shoulder

id like ichigos face to look like the one in the bottom corner, and i just want there swords to be crossing id want ichigos sword to be his bankai sword, and then i just want nel to be over his shoulder like yachiru is over zarakis shoulder, and then just there reiatsu forces glowing in the back round like in there fight during the ss arc, but if thats to complicated just his black and red reiatsu and his yellow reisatsu in the back round

*Spoiler*: __ 







have nel just poping up on ichigo's far right shoulder like this

if you need more let me know, and sorry for being difficult


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Provide me the picture you want in your sig. Get it? Like, all of them, all of the characters you want in your signature. 

Eh, if you still don't get it, I won't give you explanations anymore. have someone else do it for you.


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

what i want is basically a brand new sig, totally drawn, I'm pretty sure you understand what i want? are the pictures i provided in the post above sufficient?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

*In case you missed it, what we provide here are virtual graphics that are intended to be signatures and avatars. No sketches, drawings and shit like that. If you want those kinds of stuff, go to Verex + Curry + Friends Happy Shoppe.*


----------



## Totitos (Apr 26, 2008)

*avy*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 stock:
Border: round
Size: senior size
Text: "SBR" at the bottom in a color text that matches with the pic.
Other: go artistic



*sig*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Stock: 
Border: round
size: I dunno lol
Text: none
Other: go artistic



​ Double reps + cred​


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol, okay, *Grimmjow-sama* 

*Making Totitos' request. *


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

*Totitos*: I'm sorry if it's not within your expectations, Grimmjow-sama.  And I don't like the avatar stock, which explains why it looks like shit. 







Credit, re-host, double rep.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

Shiro those look pretty <3 Totitos will be happy!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

If you say so. 

Btw, did you see the posts on the other page? Read it, I've had enough of that guy. Can't understand fucking english. Blegh.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

lol He wanted a zaraki/yachiru sketch but you pwned his ass Shiro<3

 poor guy!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a grumpy wee little bitch. Sorry. 

Anyway, we don't accept those kinds of shit anyway. I did the right thing.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

yes you did 

btw, I've added your most recent work to my 2nd post in the 1st page!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay. 

Btw, change the last 2 set to this:




and


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are fabulous! *O* but I love the set you made for SunnyxShine!!! That set is very pretty too!    

Want me to replace them with the Grimmjow&Ulquiorra set and the Sasuke&Naruto set instead or just as you wanted originally?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the one I made for SunnyxShine sucked. XD

Change the GrimmUlqui and the last one. XD


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> I think the one I made for SunnyxShine sucked. XD


haha don't let her hear see that! anyways I liked it! 



> Change the GrimmUlqui and the last one. XD


as you wish! 

Edit: done!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2008)

It has been at least 3 weeks since my last request, so I would like to request another set. :3

*Stock*:
*Avatar size*: 157 x 157 (lol, so I have as fixation with the number 7)
*Signature size*: Height - around 400 pixels, width - anything you desire.
*Only specification for the signature*: Please include all his hair. :3?


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *In case you missed it, what we provide here are virtual graphics that are intended to be signatures and avatars. No sketches, drawings and shit like that. If you want those kinds of stuff, go to Verex + Curry + Friends Happy Shoppe.*




i do want this for a sig but what im saying is it would have to be made from scratch basically


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 26, 2008)

Severity said:


> i do want this for a sig but what im saying is it would have to be made from scratch basically



ima ask you to leave. they dont do that here and your being rude. they are doing it for free and your making a big deal out of nothing.


@shirozaki he doesnt have enough post for vervex shop


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> ima ask you to leave. they dont do that here and your being rude. they are doing it for free and making a big deal out of nothing.
> 
> 
> @shirozaki he doesnt have enough post for vervex shop



I'm being rude? i don't re-call being rude but if you want me to leave  then fine


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

^ Awww. Tell you what, look for a pic you like  and I'll put it in a sig k! 
We don't do the original sketches and there are plenty of Zaraki's and Yachiru's pics in this site. have fun hunting! 




Yakushi Kabuto said:


> It has been at least 3 weeks since my last request, so I would like to request another set. :3


lol and yet you didn't use that set!  

So, I'll leave this one for Shiro, you might like her sexy style although the Oro pic is sooooo tempting! X3


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ Awww. Tell you what, look for a pic you like  and I'll put it in a sig k!
> We don't do the original sketches and there are plenty of Zaraki's and Yachiru's pics in this site. have fun hunting!
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, just curious i have totally changed my idea because i doubt i will be able to find what im looking for but i have a new idea, and i have found the pictures, but it might be a bit to big, i have found individual pictures of all the captains, espada, and vizard, would it be possible to put them all in 3 different groups? or would this be too big of a sig


----------



## Totitos (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Totitos*: I'm sorry if it's not within your expectations, Grimmjow-sama.  And I don't like the avatar stock, which explains why it looks like shit.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



there are no words to express how awesome you are  

thank you Shiro <3


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

okay i have uploaded the pictures here
if you cant make the picture of ichigo fit, than ignore it thanks again, and sorry for being difficult


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2008)

A rar file!  How many pics are in there? 1, 2, 3, 4 ..... 11 pics!! 

Ok I'll use the 10 captains and espadas pics in the sig and make you an avatar from the Ichigo pic, how about that? Please say yes and don't think of more ideas!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

M-making *Yakushi Kabuto's* request. 



Totitos said:


> there are no words to express how awesome you are
> 
> thank you Shiro <3


Where's your promised double rep? 
I hate it when promises are not fulfilled. 

@Severity: We are trying to cope up with what you want, but you lack communication skills and we can't see to understand each other. Stop being difficult please.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 26, 2008)

I need to spread first. Be patient


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol, okay. 

Enough chatting, I'll get on with YK's request nao. That Orochi pic is win.


----------



## Severity (Apr 27, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> A rar file!  How many pics are in there? 1, 2, 3, 4 ..... 11 pics!!
> 
> Ok I'll use the 10 captains and espadas pics in the sig and make you an avatar from the Ichigo pic, how about that? Please say yes and don't think of more ideas!



that would be wonderfull thanks

edit : origonally i had all the captains, vizard, espada and aizen gin tousen and yorichi and urahra. but i thought that was too much for you :< thanks again

edit #2 : sorry shiro  i do lack communication skills but thank you both for still trying to help me


----------



## Suzie (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally requesting 

*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Picture:* x
*Text:* Kurogane

*Signature Size:* 500x150 (or whatever you think looks good x3)
*Picture:* x
*Text:* 
All the love I've met
I have no regrets
If it all ends now, I'm set
(If you can fit that xD)


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 28, 2008)

*Yakushi Kabuto*: Didn't do much to, since the pic itself is wonderful and it would go against my morals to do something to it.  The set is not much, so do whatever you want with it. 





Doing Kurogane's request. Dear, I hope this is yaoi.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2008)

*Severity:* Had a little trouble placing them next to each other in a good pose! _especially_ Tousen and Nel since they both had their feet cut from the pictures you gave me, so I had to improvise lol. gave them Ulquiorra's feet. All of Aizen's underlings have the same shoes, so no one will notice! I hope.XDD  

Hope you like it! otherwise I'll send it to the giveaways thread! 





Crowded sig huh, looks like a small wallpaper. 




Enjoy!


----------



## Severity (Apr 28, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Severity:* Had a little trouble placing them next to each other in a good pose! _especially_ Tousen and Nel since they both had their feet cut from the pictures you gave me, so I had to improvise lol. gave them Ulquiorra's feet. All of Aizen's underlings have the same shoes, so no one will notice! I hope.XDD
> 
> Hope you like it! otherwise I'll send it to the giveaways thread!
> 
> ...



i like it very much, thank you for putting time into this <3


----------



## Severity (Apr 28, 2008)

i like how you placed everything was done really nicely was looking forward to see what you would do with halibiel, and the way you did everything you cant really tell that each one of these pictures, was drawn in a different style. as if you just looked at each picture individually


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 28, 2008)

turn off your sig. we can see it already because Snowy hosted it

please read the first page for any shop you go in from now on.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2008)

Severity said:


> i like how you placed everything was done really nicely was looking forward to see what you would do with halibiel, and the way you did everything you cant really tell that each one of these pictures, was drawn in a different style. as if you just looked at each picture individually


First of all, thanks for the compliment. 

Secondly, why did you resize the sig??? Now it looks blurred and low quality!!!!

You didn't specify a size so I made it 400x400pix which is a reasonable size considering that you aren't a senior member yet. 

According to the sig's rules here your sig should be between 550 (Width) and 400 (Height). 


If you don't give a damn about getting caught and being banned at least don't credit me in your sig!! Remove my name from your sig please! I don't want to be credited for a modified low quality sig. 

If you don't remove my name immediately I'll ask a mod to do so. 

*I should add don't alter/change the graphics we make for you in the rules.**sigh*


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 28, 2008)

poor snowy 

noobs dont understand quality of a beautiful piece.

you should add that rule

just a suggestion you may want to rise the post count requirement because i see you make an awesome set for a person with 150 post and the next day ask for a new set. just my option tho.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2008)

lol me and Shiro want more requesters to practice gfx making. when we get crowded with requests I'll add "the more post count" rule, until then we are fine.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 28, 2008)

ok snowy


but i think your just as good as vervex and curry


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 28, 2008)

Trivia: vervex didn't accept me as one of her GFXers when I applied to be one. 

Anyway, Snowy, go help out @ Fraj's gfx thread.  I'm helping out there, and he said that I should get somebody else to make the requests (he wouldn't be online much). You're free to help thar, since I'm the only one doing the requests atm.

Leave all avatar requests and transparencies to me, though.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll go when I feel like it!  

he didn't ask for my help though!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

You should go, now. 

Do Sagara's, Tousen's, and LL's request. I've had enough. 

And regarding that, Fraj asked me to get more help with the shop, which means that I can go steal anyone and make them slaves work @ the shop. 

Edit// I PM'd _that_ guy whom you made a sig for and told him to not be an ass and read your post.  I also told him that if he doesn't take it seriously, proper judgment will be passed down to him and his ass will be neg repped to hell.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2008)

oh Shiro <333

I'll take a look at Fraj's shop later!


----------



## Severity (Apr 29, 2008)

O_O ill change the resolution back, i was just seeing it, i've never had a problem with sig's around this size, before you made this one, my sig was just as big since the day i joined and never had problems O_O, but i've already changed it back, O_O

@Lelouch Lamperouge : i have no idea what your problem is


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Severity said:


> O_O ill change the resolution back, i was just seeing it, i've never had a problem with sig's around this size, before you made this one, my sig was just as big since the day i joined and never had problems O_O, but i've already changed it back, O_O
> 
> @Lelouch Lamperouge : i have no idea what your problem is


You were being difficult, and now that your request's done, you still give us problems.  *Please do not alter the graphics that Snowy made for you.* She went through the trouble of downloading that fucking rar file and the fucking asspile of images that it had, made you a sig, and this is what you show? *Disrespect *by modifying the graphic that was made for you?

I'm getting pissed with you.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 29, 2008)

@Snow Princess; Ahah, ah, I'll use your set at some point. Just like I'll use Shirozaki's set at some point. I'm just spaz who might change to something the next day or keep it for a couple months. Either way, they will get used. X3


Shirozaki said:


> *Yakushi Kabuto*: Didn't do much to, since the pic itself is wonderful and it would go against my morals to do something to it.  The set is not much, so do whatever you want with it.


!!! Beautiful work, love the way the colors stand out compared to the original. Thank you very much. :3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

^ Glad you liked it, even though I just tweaked the colors and enhanced the image. <3

*Kurogane*  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't do the separate avatar.. because.. because.  I think the avatar from the set looks good, though. And I didn't put your name on it, since it didn't look.. good. 





This is also my first attempt on dotted borders.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 29, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Kurogane*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol thanks. It looks awesome~<3
And lovely border.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

No problem, glad you like it. 
I'll have to practice using that border.


----------



## Aman (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm looking for a One Piece-related ava/sig set, for my website OnePieceHQ.com. I'll be using the set on the forums, username is Shanks. Will credit, but tell me if you want me to add ''from NF Forums'' or something.

It's always hard to find One Piece stocks, and if you think that you have one available that would be better, feel free to use that instead. I hope this one's good enough though. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



http://www.mediafire.com/?rizpig0ymxb



I can imagine having any of the following characters from that picture in the set. Luffy (main character with his elbow right on the One Piece text), Shanks (the redhaired dude with the black coat) and Dragon (guy on the far right with a tattooed face). I don't really mind the size or borders, I'll leave you to pick whatever looks best. I'm not sure about the text, but ''Shanks'' would be cool if you could fit since that's my username, and I suppose if you go with several characters, you could add ''One Piece'' as well... Kinda out of ideas. Of course, I will rep you as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## UB3R (Apr 29, 2008)

can u make me a avatar thats somone from naruto with the crazy loop colors also make it a boy


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2008)

@*Aman:* what size would you like the avatar and the sig?? Also please host the image in  and give me the link. I'm sorry but I can't see it now! :X and please turn off your sig! 


@*Crazy Loop:* you don't have the required post count to request here, your sig is on and you didn't read the first post did you!  so your request is rejected.


----------



## UB3R (Apr 29, 2008)

o..........nvm forget me.......


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

*Snowy:* Can I make Aman's request (once he has the picture up XD)?  I've been making his request since the first time I've set foot on NF. X3

*Aman:* Make the picture work, please. We can't see anything right now.


----------



## Severity (Apr 30, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> You were being difficult, and now that your request's done, you still give us problems.  *Please do not alter the graphics that Snowy made for you.* She went through the trouble of downloading that fucking rar file and the fucking asspile of images that it had, made you a sig, and this is what you show? *Disrespect *by modifying the graphic that was made for you?
> 
> I'm getting pissed with you.



-_- i had already said thanks and sorry, i didn't know resizing it would cause problems, thats why i changed it back


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, and I was so sure I had turned the sig off.  Guess I got lost sometime while checking the first post. I tried tinypic before, but it seems to like to resize it. I put a download link up instead. 

And yeah Shiro, I remember. XD


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

It's been a long time, Aman. XD 

I'll make your set now~


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Apr 30, 2008)

Uhm avy request plz..

size - 125*125
render - 
text -  ʞɥɐos_49  
otha - uhm top left and bottom right border rounded , o and if possible tiled?
lol kinda alot to ask for a 125*125 avy


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

*Aman -* I just saw your stock, and it pwned me. 
But before I start working on that, what do you think of  stock I found at DA? Looks pretty cool right there, with all the characters you mentioned. Or maybe  one, though I'm not sure if that's what you want. 

If you choose either of the two images I provided, tell me what you want me to do with it.


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2008)

Why didn't I check DA? 

I like most OP characters, it's just that I think those three are cool and they were in the stock I provided. It is the result that really matters, but I really like the first stock you provided. But you can go ahead and use any stocks you'd like. I found two other cool stocks of Luffy from that same artist (here and ), but I have no clue about what you could do with it. Really vague I know, but you were much better at finding good stocks so... XD 

Having my username ''Shanks'' somewhere would be nice but that's about it. Never been good with this stuff.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Snowy:* Can I make Aman's request (once he has the picture up XD)?  I've been making his request since the first time I've set foot on NF. X3


lol go right ahead. 



ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> Uhm avy request plz..
> 
> size - 125*125
> render -
> ...


I'll do this but I can only see squares in your name before *os_49*. I don't know if your name is supposed to look like this or not? Maybe I don't have some kind of text installed in my comp or something. Does your name look like that or not?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, why did you not? 

So, you're fine with the first stock? I'll work with that then, unless you want to add something less before I start. Expect your set approximately within.. 24 hours. >D

*Snowy - *His name looks fine to me.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2008)

you mean you don't see 3 squares in his name?? 

ok then why don't you do his avatar too if you don't mind. >___>


----------



## KuronoX54 (Apr 30, 2008)

snowy I'm back again can you make me a set out of this pic please 

and could you make it like this  (but larger) thanks in advance


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

*Snowy*
Make it, and I'll put text.  You'll get all the credits.

*KuronoX54*
I don't think it's possible to give you a 150 x 150 avatar, seeing as you're not a senior member.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 1, 2008)

hey Snowy can you make me a set?

Shirozaki give me this lovely stock.



avy size: *150x150*


sig size: *same size as my current sig*


avy&sig boarder: *same as current set*

i just want a kickass BG *no* lines going through the avy plz(example your avy)

rep, credit & all that good stuff.

thank you for your time


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Yeah, why did you not?
> 
> So, you're fine with the first stock? I'll work with that then, unless you want to add something less before I start. Expect your set approximately within.. 24 hours. >D
> 
> *Snowy - *His name looks fine to me.


Cool. Oh, and I forgot to tell you. 150x150 for the avatar please.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 1, 2008)

^ your sig is still on good sir


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2008)

*ʞɥɐos_49:* I couldn't see the text in your name properly but when I put it in PS it showed as it supposed to lol. anyways here you go:

-or--or-

 3 different borders pick the one you like the most.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2008)

*Requesting Ava/Sig for Snow Princess or Shirozaki*

*Avatar*
Image: 
Size: 125x125
Text: none
Style: What you see fit
Border: Whatever fits the style

*Signature*
Image: 
Size: 400x150
Text: BrandonHeat
Style: What you see fit
Border: Whatever fits the style

Thank you for taking my request.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 2, 2008)

ok well the same size as my current ne


----------



## Hitomi (May 2, 2008)

^ turn your sig off Kurono! 

*BrandonHeat:* I started with you coz.. I liked the stock lol =D


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2008)

It's wonderful.  Thank you Snow Princess. Rep + Cred.


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2008)

glad you liked it!

*KuronoX54:*


*Spoiler*: _Style 1_ 





without text

with text






*Spoiler*: _Style 2_ 





without text

with text




*next:*
Grimmjow


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 3, 2008)

can I use them both?


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2008)

lol of course! You can use whatever ones you like.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

*Aman* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dude. Total and immense fail up ahead. I suggest you back out real fast *now*  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean it. 


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you serious? 


 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh god. Well anyway, if you do decide to use it, uhhh feel free to. But if you don't, I'll give this another try with a *different* stock please. XD I just..can't seem to work with it. Normally, I could work with mostly all stocks, but with this one.. meehhhh.. >___>


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2008)

^ it looks great imo. but we'll see what Aman thinks.. >__>


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2008)

I think that it looks great, and I'd be happy to use it as my set. But looking at your other work, I can tell that your standards are much higher than mine (some incredible stuff there).  And you didn't seem to like it at all.  I wouldn't say no to a better-looking set, so I put together some spreads, and I could keep the set you already made to use it later. If you don't want to/can't work with the stocks, that's fine. I like the set you made anyways. XD


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2008)

thank you snowy

wait, i always use the sets you make

rep and credit now


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 4, 2008)

(wow, this is my first time requesting GFX here...)

Requesting a sig only with this pic:


Either Snowy or Shiro can do it, whomever's avalable or up to it.

Sig details:
Colour scheme: Aqua (or whatever matches my ava)
Size: Width 400px, Height 135px
Border: No
My Name?: No
Text?: "e t e r n a l  d r e a m" in any corner you like, in indigo-colour font.

Hope I did it right...:sweat


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

Omg, font color too bright!! @___@


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2008)

lol  so are you gonna take this request or should I start working on it??


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

I'm lazy. You work on it slave 

And reply to my pm.


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2008)

lol ok! 

and when did you pm me??


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

Ugh.. yesterday? 

Oh wait. I didn't reply yet. 

Check it now. XD


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2008)

*Kurumie Tsurashima*

Normal border:



Rounded border:



Credit + rehost + and all the nice stuff!


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 5, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *ʞɥɐos_49:* I couldn't see the text in your name properly but when I put it in PS it showed as it supposed to lol. anyways here you go:
> 
> -or--or-
> 
> 3 different borders pick the one you like the most.



zomg thanx alot its awesum  ,lmao aint got rep bt will cred


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2008)

lol glad you liked them! XD


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2008)

^ I'll work on it!


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 5, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kurumie Tsurashima*
> 
> Normal border:
> 
> ...



Done so fast? lol

It's LOVELY! uploading to Imageshack + saving to comp...thanks!!!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 7, 2008)

*Aman*
Finally done. Much better than the first one. The sig is transparent  
*Spoiler*: __ 







Or is it too big? 

*Cred + rep + re-host* 

Btw, you're using it for OPHQ, yeah? just credit me like, "Set by Shirozaki" and link my member profile here in NF ;D


----------



## Aman (May 8, 2008)

Wow. 

Thaaaanks!  Can't change it right now, but I can rep you now.  May rep you again if I manage to spread enough... 

And I'll go ahead and ask someone to make a gif out of the avatars.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 8, 2008)

Glad you like it! 

I can do the gif, you know~


----------



## Aman (May 8, 2008)

Alright, that's fine.  Don't make it too fast though, and size doesn't matter too much. No limits.


----------



## LiveFire (May 8, 2008)

Hey Snow and Shiro X3 First time here 

Anyway simple request by me, and here is the stock.



All I want is a 150 x 150 avy of the guy's head, with I guess a dotted or dashed (some kind of unordinary border) around it.

As for the sig part, I was wondering if you could take off the 'amnesy' part, and put my name on it instead. Some kind of stylish text will be fine and some color that matches the colors in the pic. Thanks in advance X3


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 8, 2008)

So as it says in the first post, may I request a set and use it here? 

Credit will be given of course. <3


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2008)

@*Sephiroth:* you know both Snow and Shiro stand for white which leads to pureness XD and our graphics are pure win!  

lol I'll do yours and leave Chrome for Shiro coz I just made a hitman set not too long ago but if she can't make it I'll work on it after.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2008)

*Snowy:* Lol, I just noticed. Our names do lead to pureness. 

I wanted to do Sephiroth's request, but oh well. Go take Chrome's request too, I'm a bit busy for now.


----------



## LiveFire (May 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> @*Sephiroth:* you know both Snow and Shiro stand for white which leads to pureness XD and our graphics are pure win!
> 
> lol I'll do yours and leave Chrome for Shiro coz I just made a hitman set not too long ago but if she can't make it I'll work on it after.





Shirozaki said:


> *Snowy:* Lol, I just noticed. Our names do lead to pureness.
> 
> I wanted to do Sephiroth's request, but oh well. Go take Chrome's request too, I'm a bit busy for now.



Whichever you wonderful ladies wants to do my cancer request is fine with me


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2008)

But Snowy's already on it, you.


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2008)

*Sephiroth:* hope you like it..


*Spoiler*: _border1_ 











*Spoiler*: _border2_ 












*Spoiler*: _border3_


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2008)

Just don't forget the gif, Shiro. I'm getting impatient, wanna use my new theme! XD


----------



## Grimmjow (May 10, 2008)

hey gals 

can one of you do me a set



thanks again


----------



## SunnyxShine (May 10, 2008)

stock:x(avy),x(sig)
size: anything that fits~
text: no text
theme/stlye: anything D:
thank you~<3
credits&rep


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2008)

lol Grimmjow you didn't use the last set I made you.. 

I'll work on SunnyxShine!


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 11, 2008)

Could I ask one?

Stock:
Size: 350x20
Text: Madarame Ikkaku Fan
Type: Regular
Color: Orange
Extra: n/a


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

Omg Aman! >___>
I forgot to upload it! I finished making it yesterday. D:

I'll upload it as soon as I get back home later
~is at net cafe~

*Greimmjaow* 
Ohhhhh you. 
Because you didn't use the set I made you here in NF, and because you didn't use the set Snowy made you, I'ma do your request. 

Only an avatar. No more, no less. 

And it's final.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

LOL!!
This shop was, like, dead long ago. Ugh.. XD

Anyway, no. We will not do your request because
1) You have only one post. Lol?
2) what do we get from you? You'll probably just use the userbar we'll make you on another forum and we don't appreciate that.
3) This shop doesn't really get that much attention now, unless we decide to do more requests from now on since it was revived XD

Get it? Yeah~


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2008)

what Shiro said! ~<3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

*Aman*



cred + rep + re-host


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 11, 2008)

Well... Since what you said isn't written in the shop rules, I had no way to know it...
So, you could add an advice saying that the service is reserved for assidouous members...
However, of course I have just one post... I registered this morning...
And probably I won't write much in this forum for one simple reason: I'm Italian and as you noticed I'm not very keen in english XD


----------



## milkshakes (May 11, 2008)

looks liek u dont have that much of a keen english as u say u do u kinda type english fluently....


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 11, 2008)

//Bankotsu\\ said:


> Well... Since what you said isn't written in the shop rules, I had no way to know it...
> So, you could add an advice saying that the service is reserved for assidouous members...
> However, of course I have just one post... I registered this morning...
> And probably I won't write much in this forum for one simple reason: I'm Italian and as you noticed I'm not very keen in english XD



Most of what she said is indeed on the first page.
You very well may want to use it here, but we just need some proof for it.
So 2/3 of what she said is summed up in "You don't have enough posts."

btw, *not some random person* I was/am Linali. xD


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 11, 2008)

> Staff:
> 
> Snow Princess.
> Shirozaki <-- on a break.
> ...



It doesn't say that people with few posts aren't allowed to do a request, or that people must use the userbars on THIS forum... However, it is a really good service, so I'd have added a thanks message in my signature in Forumcommunity, Forumfree or other Italian Forum circles...
It isn't that much of a problem, though... Of course you are not obliged to do it... I just didn't understand why attacking me in taht way showing rules that aren't really written anywhere...

PS: Sasuke Uchiha, another proof of my poor english is that I didn't understand a great part of what you posted XD and... Do you know how much time i spend writing this messages? XDXDXDXD


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2008)

Great, thanks.  Was spreading some rep (just ask Snowy XD), but eventually it told me that I repped too much.  What are the rules here for spreading rep here, anyways?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

10 ppl = 24 hours


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2008)

*Bankotsu:* When I first opened this thread it was to practice my PS skills in making userbars.. they weren't VERY popular here to be honest, so I didn't add in the _"must have 100 post count as minimum to request here"_ or the _"our graphics aren't to be used on other forums"_ rules, and either way it got to 10 pages only then it died.. :/

But if you _really_ want this userbar I'll make it for you. it's only a regular userbar won't take time to make..


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 12, 2008)

Well, I promise that I will add a link/thanks message in my sig in evry italian or american forum I visit...


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2008)

Ok then here you go:


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 12, 2008)

Perfect!!! Thanks a lot!

Watch here... is this enough?


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2008)

*SunnyxShine:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2008)

yeah that's enough XD and your signature is very long!!! lol they let you to have a long sig in that forum?? wow..


----------



## //Bankotsu\\ (May 12, 2008)

So it seems XD

However, I think I'll try to stay in this forums as long as I can... Before going crazy with all this english XD


----------



## SunnyxShine (May 12, 2008)

thank you~!! <3


----------



## Lady (May 13, 2008)

If this stock is too messy or small, just tell me and I'll switch it out.

Set, please. 
Stock: 
Size: I don't mind about the size for either.
Border: ^ Same.
Text: If you could put my user name somewhere on it, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2008)

I tried to work with that stock but the result was .. meh .. can you provide a better one?


----------



## S.A.S (May 14, 2008)

hi i have a request

stock: 
type: set of avy and sig
size: sig;500x145 and 150x150 for avatar
style:do what ever you like just to make it cool and nice do the effects brushes and whatsoever and can make me choose. two choices the first one will be the effects what i and etc  and choice 2 with effect and etc but different background your choice you edit the background or make your own

thanks of course


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 14, 2008)

*takes forever*
Anyways, I would like to request a set for use both here and on that reborn forum please. ^^

As for the theme a colors and stuff, I really prefer to leave it up to you guys, always more fun to see the results and you guys are the experts. ^^



Avatar:
Size: 150x150


Size: Well I would like for it to be a rectangle, the height probably around 150-ish.
But I'm not like, size nazi.


----------



## S.A.S (May 14, 2008)

is somebody doing my request????


----------



## Hitomi (May 15, 2008)

sasuke i'll work on yours.. 

and if Shiro doesn't take Chrome i'll work on it next.


----------



## S.A.S (May 15, 2008)

thanks.........


----------



## Hitomi (May 15, 2008)

no prob, here you go sasuke:







*next:*
Chrome


----------



## S.A.S (May 15, 2008)

thanks wow thats amazing......+ rep of course


----------



## Mukiru (May 15, 2008)

Snowy can I have a request

I want only sasuke sakura and naruto here as a stock including their effects and If you can make the background using a c4d and edit it with a couple of brushes and effects ,, And If you have anything in mind do it pls...

Here's the stock....


+ rep and credit of course


----------



## S.A.S (May 16, 2008)

can i have a request...............


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2008)

*@xsasuke24x:* request again after a week.. I'm busy irl you know.. and what's with the credit to rokudaime in your sig  fix it!

*@xxrokudaimexx:* that stock is too small! ... can't do anything with it.. sorry. find a larger one if you still want it.


----------



## S.A.S (May 16, 2008)

ya iknow i was not able to fix my sig i was a little busy i ll change it sorry........


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2008)

Sure..... 

Ill just change it heres the new one...

Cut out naruto and serve it as a render....
Here still make the same thing Add c4d as effects for the background and a couple of brushes to make it look good and if you have any other things you want to do pls do... hope you can make this.. + rep Of course..

Just PM me the set just like what you did last time ....

I requested from you before but my name was mdmy23 before any way Thanks in advance....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 16, 2008)

It has been around 2.5 weeks, so I would like to request another set. ;3 It is possible to request a set with two different image here, right? If not, disregard this, I'll come back with something else later.

Avatar: 
Stock -

Size - 157 x 157, you could make it up to 165 pixels wide if you want, but height not over 157.

Signature:
Stock - 

Size - Height around 440 pixels +/- 15 pixels, width whatever you want. :3


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2008)

*Chrome*


*Spoiler*: __ 














*xxrokudaimexx*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*next:*
Yakushi Kabuto


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 16, 2008)

Thank you it's gorgeous.


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2008)

Ohhh its really nice thanks +rep and credit of course...

But can you also make an avatar for it sorry I forgot


----------



## Tefax (May 16, 2008)

Set Request 

*Sig Size: *417 x 163
*Ava size:* 150x150
*Text:* Death the Kid

Credits and reps, of course :3 
Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2008)

Hi babies
sig request please

also, you make most you requests banners but can I have the entire stock in the sig just not his face
something sweet thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (May 17, 2008)

*Yakushi Kabuto:*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*@Tefax:* I can't see your stock, it's blocked -__- can you upload it in tinypic?!

*next:*
Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## Blood+ (May 17, 2008)

hi there..

please don't turn this down because i reeeeeeaaaally need your help.. its a cd cover and logo for my sisters band

its called lyrical ambush
its a light rock band and she wants something like this

the word lyrical in cool cursive letters and the last word kind of leads off to make an outline of a gutiar which is below the word Lyrical,and off that guitar below it says ambush

she doesn't want the cliche like skulls,snakes,flames,or anything evil.. it also shouldn't look cute or nything....just something cool that would fit this description

Thank you soooo much!!!!!!!!
try and make as many as you can!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tefax (May 17, 2008)

Really? That's weird ? Well, tinypic isn't working for me (stupid computer), so here it is:


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 17, 2008)

snowy can you make me a set out of this 



and can it be simular to my current set?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2008)

^Disable your sig


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 17, 2008)

my bad i thought it was off, how about now?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2008)

No.
^Now this one is one its a button at the bottom of the post(disable signature) click it


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Yakushi Kabuto:*


Thank you! :3 I love how you have made them match with the background and all.


----------



## Hitomi (May 17, 2008)

^ ah glad you like it!<3


*Naruto Uzumaki*



*@Blood+*: a cd cover..I'll see what I can come up with, don't get your hopes up though.

*next:*
Tefax


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2008)

Snowy, before you take that request. You should check out this Vervex's thread pages 55 and 56. Just thought you should know.
Roka


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2008)

Thank you
will use whenever that avi I requested awhile back is completed


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Snowy, before you take that request. You should check out this Vervex's thread pages 55 and 56. Just thought you should know.
> Jo Boy Friend


well if vervex said no to it then I'm doing the same...>__>... sorry Blood, vervex is the big boss here. besides I don't think that I'll be able to pull it right...


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 18, 2008)

now is my sig off?


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2008)

KuronoX stop posting to ask if your sig is off... 

There's a "show your signature" option below your reply, just _un-check_ it before you click the post reply key...


*Tefax*


*Spoiler*: __ 




-or--or-


----------



## milkshakes (May 18, 2008)

well hey snowy chan!!

i got a huge request for u



can u put a border around that and make it sig size? also if possible somewhere with sexy shit text can u put Sexy Beast Training with a heart somewhere? o also if possible mkae them look as funny as possible

can u insert some effects that matches color scheme maybe sum c4ds?
well i leave it all to u 

will credit and rep


----------



## Tefax (May 18, 2008)

omg, that look amazing  Thanks you  Cred+rep!


----------



## S.A.S (May 19, 2008)

can i make request now or i need to wait for a week i dont know how many days its been since the last day i ordered.............


----------



## PlayStation (May 19, 2008)

I have a set request Snowy =3
Type : Avatar
Size : 150x150 
Border : Dotted or Rounded
Stock :x [Focus on the girl]

Type : Sig
Size : 240x435 
Border : Rounded
Stock :x[Focus on the guy]


Others : I want it to look artistic 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2008)

Set Request :3

Signature
Size: 450x500 or 550x500
Border: Rounded
Text: Vae.
Stock: Here.

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: Double Lined Border.
Text: None
Stock: Here.(Focus on the Face)


----------



## Hitomi (May 19, 2008)

*KuronoX54*


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Uchiha Sasuke*




*xsasuke24x*: it hasn't been a week since your last req! you'll have to wait for 2 more weeks......... 

*next:*
Takumi


----------



## milkshakes (May 19, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES SA RU!!! ITS AWSOME i must rep u at once!!!


----------



## S.A.S (May 19, 2008)

ok i understand


----------



## Mori (May 19, 2008)

* Avatar*
Size : 125x125
Border : basic
Stock : 

*Sig*
Size : 400x200 
Border : basic
Text: 零姬
Stock : 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2008)

*Takumi*


*Spoiler*: _Dotted border_ 












*Spoiler*: _Rounded border_ 











*next:*
Vae


----------



## Shirozaki (May 21, 2008)

So awesome, snowy.


----------



## PlayStation (May 21, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Takumi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dotted border_
> ...



That's great snowy 

*reps*


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2008)

Vae and Mori I'll make you two something wonderful.. so can you wait for next week…. I'm working on my entry for this sotw. :/


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2008)

I have no problem waiting  go ahead with the SotW.


----------



## Mori (May 23, 2008)

Same here. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Heroin (May 24, 2008)

I like to make a *request*. This is for another forum by the way, and here is the link it to it. (Stuff men like )

*Request*
*
Image:* (Only want *Maka* in the signature and avatar)


*Edit--*if it isn't to late can you use this instead?

--
*Avatar* (Just want her face in the avatar. 
*Size:* 75x75 (Has to be *.jpg*)
--
*Text:* *None**
--
*Effects/colors:* Can you make the effects similar to *Tefex*, cause I like how you did with his.

--

*Signature *

*Size:* *375x150* (If that looks odd you can change the size that comes close to that range.)
--
*Text:* *Elite Pervert* (Under it or over it, can you make another text that says,*Maka*)
--
*Effects/colors:* *Re:* Can you make the effects similar to *Tefex*, cause I like how you did with his. 
--


Thanks, credit, rep in the end.


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2008)

Shirozaki, could you make me another avatar?
The Washington Post
Could you keep the soccer ball in and get the guy getting PWNED in the background out. I want it 150x150. The rest is up to you. It would be cool to have his jersey number and the german football team logo in, but its not a big deal if they aren't. The border could be either red, black, or yellow, since those are the colors on the German flag.
Edit : If no wants to take this, its fine. I'll just take this elsewhere.


----------



## Hitomi (May 26, 2008)

*Vae*

i'm not very good with large sigs... hope I didn't forget anything..>__>


*Spoiler*: __ 




if you want a rounded border ava just let me know k






*next:*
Mori :WOW


----------



## S.A.S (May 26, 2008)

HI snowy I am back it has already been 1 week so I ll order again

Avatar:150 x 150

sig:250x150 or any size that is nice with it
text:xsasuke24x



I want you to put design or any effects on it like the usual hehehehehehe just make it nice im counting on you!!!!!!!

Advance rep of course


----------



## Hitomi (May 27, 2008)

*Mori*


*Spoiler*: _border1_ 












*Spoiler*: _border2_ 










*next*
Mitarashi Kurenai


----------



## S.A.S (May 27, 2008)

@snowy whos's after Mitarashi Kurenai


----------



## Hitomi (May 27, 2008)

you since King Lloyd wants Shiro..


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Vae*
> 
> i'm not very good with large sigs... hope I didn't forget anything..>__>
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2008)

*Mitarashi Kurenai*


*Spoiler*: __ 








or 






*next*
xsasuke24x


----------



## LiveFire (May 28, 2008)

Hello ladies, back again X3 

Hmm, something to go with my username this time.

Stock: 

What I want is a 150 x 150 avy of Seph's head, with a dotted border. The the sig pic made a little smaller but not alot, as I want it to take up most of the room in my sig. If you could get the yucky green out of the background and perhaps change it to something else, and put a dotted border around the sig as well. Last if you would be so kind as to put my name on it pek That's it you don't have to change it up alot, I like the blood in the pic myself and would like it to stay. 

Thanks in advance X3


----------



## Hitomi (May 29, 2008)

*xsasuke24x*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Sephiroth*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## S.A.S (May 29, 2008)

Wow its so amazing

If possible can you make it rounded the borders please]

But its so beautiful its so nice


----------



## Heroin (May 29, 2008)

Thanks snow, it looks good. <3


----------



## Mori (May 29, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Mori*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _border1_
> ...



Thank you so much, my dear. They're gorgeous!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 29, 2008)

Request for *~Snowy~*

type: avy
stock: x
size: 150x150


----------



## Hitomi (May 30, 2008)

*ViolentlyHappy*


*Spoiler*: __ 




-or--or- 
-or--or-






*xsasuke24x* That style of sig doesn't look good with a rounded border… if you don't like it leave it and don't go editing it somewhere else.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 30, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Thank you!


----------



## Totitos (May 31, 2008)

Its time for a fabulous set

*AVY
*stock:
size: senior size
Text: "SBR" in green text
_______________________
*SIG
*stock:
size: I dunno lol
Border:round
other: go artistic

reps + cred will be given


----------



## S.A.S (May 31, 2008)

@snowy

oh ok anyway I got it already thanks


----------



## Mori (May 31, 2008)

Finally got around to requesting this, Snowy. 

Stock: You can choose which image you think is better to work with> -1- -2-
Size: 350X20
Text: 零姬
Type: animated
Colors: teal

<3


----------



## Hitomi (May 31, 2008)

*Totitos* 

ava:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-or- -or- 




Sig:


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2008)

Hey, Snow Princess, could you do mine since Shiro hasn't been here in ages? its ok if you don't want to.


----------



## Hitomi (May 31, 2008)

sure:

-or--or-

let me know if you want it without text..


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2008)

No, those are fine. this way, everyone will know its mine. And mine only. But where is Shiro for that matter?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2008)

lol I don't know.. she comes and goes occasionally.. probably busy irl.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Snow, could I get a set with here  please? 
Would I be able to get a small sig? But of course if you don't think it will look good that way then by all means do whatever you feel would look nice. Thank you very much!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 2, 2008)

Here you go:



Need anything else don't hesitate to ask  

Btw, I've got a new staff member *Hisagi*. who's going to handle the regular userbars requests until he learns how to animate..


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2008)

I learned how to animate, Yukihime, but my CS3 for some reason makes the gifs somewhat slower than they should be.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 2, 2008)

snowy can you make me another set please?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2008)

I've opened your Wonderwice userbar in imageready and there are 343 layers!!!!:S Why??? That's too much. No wonder it's going slow.. lower the layers number when you tween them and it will go faster for you..


----------



## Mori (Jun 3, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Need anything else don't hesitate to ask




You're the best Snowy! Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2008)

*S P O T*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ava will resize automatically when you upload it ;]





another version with text:







*KuronoX54*


*Spoiler*: __ 




ava:

-or--or-

sig:



or with text:


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Snowy! They look great.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

may i please have a set of this


avi same size as my current one, and for the sig add some nice effects or change up the lighting, and any size or shape other than horizontal

thank you


----------



## Totitos (Jun 3, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Totitos*
> 
> ava:
> 
> ...


~epic winrar

thanks Snowy


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank alot Snowy


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 5, 2008)

Whee, been at least 2 weeks, back for another set request. :3

*Avatar ~*
Stock: 
Size: Width - Anything between 150 and 175 pixels. Height - Anything between 150 and 190 pixels.

*Signature ~*
Stock:

Size: Any width, height at least 400 pixels.

Thanks. :3


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 6, 2008)

*Raptor Kamina*

[SPOILER="border 1]


[/SPOILER]

[SPOILER="border 2]


[/SPOILER]


----------



## Usagi (Jun 7, 2008)

Just an ava, plz. :3

Size: 150 x 150
Stock: x
Border: rounded
Etc: Just focus on the two girls in the front~

Can you make it purdy for me, Snowy? 
cred+rep


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 8, 2008)

*Usagi chan*


*Spoiler*: __ 




-or-
-or-
or






*Yakushi Kabuto* 


*Spoiler*: __ 




i had to clean the leaves in his hair all out.. the stock for the sig i mean, you'll notice them gone ..>__> 
and tried to make the ava and sig match.. if you want other borders just ask neh.. n_~

150x150 ava


175x190 ava


sig 1 a lil sharp


sig 2 smooth


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey snowy hope its ok request please...
Sig and avy set.....

do what ever you want with it reps of course..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 10, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Yakushi Kabuto*


OOo.  Love how you altered the colors, they do match very well. I particularly like what you have done with the avatar. :3


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 10, 2008)

*xxrokudaimexx*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now how many purple Naruto sigs do you see out there! if you want a border just ask although I think it looks sexy this way XD


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Bumping the thread back to first page.


Snow Princess said:


> I've opened your Wonderwice userbar in imageready and there are 343 layers!!!!:S Why??? That's too much. No wonder it's going slow.. lower the layers number when you tween them and it will go faster for you..



weird. it only had half that. and i realized i was tapping 1px at a time. now im doing 5-10px and it runs better  and CS3 is weird like that O.o


----------



## Chillax (Jun 11, 2008)

request please 



that in banner format (any size you see fit) with the words "I'm going to bring him a single daffodil. A noble flower that bravely endures the long months of winter that blossoms forth as a sign of spring." -Sakura 

you can write the text on the pic or beside it (i'm not sure which is more advisable) If it's beside it -it proly will be since banners' widths are more than their lengths and this pic is the opp.- I'd love it on a dark/black background... I'd like the style to be engimatic and subtle (no effects on the flower itself... unless you think otherwise). I trust your judgment completely 

double reps and credits, thankyou very much for your time =)


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 12, 2008)

Avy, please. 

Size - 125x125
Border - 2px: outer black, inner white
Effects - Your choice
Text - Draw a Rainbow
Stock -


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 12, 2008)

*Unaligned*




*Chillax*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 12, 2008)

It looks amazing! 

Thanks! <33333


----------



## Chillax (Jun 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Chillax*


 
O.M.G

I freaking love it! is it wierd that I got teary eyed? 

I'll rep you again as soon as I get the chance... and another after, lol.
credits of course


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm glad you like it you two<3


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks snowy I really like it and yup I would like a boarder.

Snowy I cant rep you yet is that ok? I'll rep you when its ok.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 12, 2008)

ok, here's some diff borders:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks Snowy just pm you hope you can read it..


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Snowy can you make me a new set


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, all I will have is a siggy request this time  It has been a month...


Width: 400 pixels
Height: 135 pixels
Color scheme: ANything that suggest a "forbidden passions" vibe....deep reds, blacks...maybe a rose petal effect...

My name?: No
Text: mid-right, "s e t s u n a  +  s a r a" ; lower-right, "~Forbidden Passions~"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 14, 2008)

*KuronoX54*


*Spoiler*: _border1_ 












*Spoiler*: _border2_


----------



## Suzie (Jun 16, 2008)

Requesting an avatar~

*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* one of those nice dotted borders
*Effects:* whatever looks good
*Text:* The last time
*Stock:* x

Thanks ^__^


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 17, 2008)

*Kurumie Tsurashima *


*Spoiler*: __ 






diff border





*Kurogane* 


*Spoiler*: __ 




If you like a different color or font just ask. I'm giving you the choice since it's only an avatar. ;]
-or--or-


----------



## Dre (Jun 17, 2008)

Can one of you make me an avy out of this yoruichi picture? 



senior sized black border

thanks in advance


----------



## Suzie (Jun 17, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kurogane*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's perfect, Thanks~<3


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 17, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kurumie Tsurashima *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 18, 2008)

*Dre*


*Spoiler*: __ 



-or-

-or-


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 18, 2008)

*Stock -* 

*Type -* Slideshow Avy
*Size -* Senior Members
*Border - *Invisible and round
*Text -* None
*Other -* Can you make a slideshow out of each of their heads? 

*Stock -* 

*Type -* Sig
*Size -* Whatever Looks Best
*Border -* Invisible and round too
*Text -* _Bullet For My Valentine_ in a cool font
*Other -* Can you make it look cool?

Will Cred and rep whoever does this! Thank you.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to double post but is someone doing my request?


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 19, 2008)

itachi its only been like a day dude be patient


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol sorry, I just thought since all of the others request were done sooner.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 20, 2008)

^ yea i'm on it, just give me a day or two k!

Itachi and Sasuke are in my shop!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 20, 2008)

Alright thanks Snow! 

Lol.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

hey snowy can you or someone in your shop make a set for me


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 21, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Alright thanks Snow!
> 
> Lol.


I'm almost done with your set, just tweaking it a bit.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Snowy! Can't wait.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 21, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> hey snowy can you or someone in your shop make a set for me



I don't think you have enough post.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've asked snowy for sets a million times before


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2008)

*Um....*

A set please?

Stocks:
*Spoiler*: __ 









For sig: have both stocks side by side?

For avy: could you switch between the 2 stocks of the girls faces?

Avy size: 150 x 150

Sig size: big as allowed


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 22, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I've asked snowy for sets a million times before



Oh        sorry


----------



## SunnyxShine (Jun 22, 2008)

stock: x
type: avy
size: whatever fits
theme: cute&childish
text: none
thank you~<3
credits&rep


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2008)

*Uchiha Itachi*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*KuronoX54*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I used the line in the stock for text.. if you want me to remove it and leave only your name let me know k.. 

border1:





border2:









*next:*
Hollow'd Heart


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks snowy the new set is too badass(wil rep when I can)


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 22, 2008)

I've rep'd you now Snow Princess!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

Repped you snowy


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Snowy can you make me a set please.



Avy and sig boarder: *Rounded*

Avy size: *150x150*

Sig size: *300x450*

*No text*

Rep and credit

Thank you


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Uchiha Itachi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you very much Snow!! Looks awesome!


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2008)

How's my request coming along? No rush, of course.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 24, 2008)

*SunnyxShine*





*Hollow'd Heart*

It took so long coz I had to clean the second stock.. I removed the writing and circles and draw her hair again.. you'll see the difference if you check with the stock. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Snowy! It's great!


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2008)

Requesting a set please

*sig size:* 400 x 150
*avatar size:* 150 x 150
*text:* Manipulator Of Time Aeon Clock
*stock:*


thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2008)

^ Why not sign up for Senior membership.

You get a 150x150 avy.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> ^ Why not sign up for Senior membership.
> 
> You get a 150x150 avy.


...oh  i thought i didnt have enough post for that 

thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

@Mental: your link doesn't work....


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 25, 2008)

Mental said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i suck... since ur the expert i thought u could tell me which one is better ???​


sorry but I don?t edit or add anything to other ppls work. If you want me to make you a whole new set I will.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey snowy. KuronoX54 actually referred me to u. I just wanted to kno if u could make a set for me.
img: 
Size: up to u
Type: set of avy and siz
Style: whateva looks cool. something kinda mellow (blue and black)
Text in sig: 
Get Your Weight Up
(centered)T2T

Credit and double rep ofcourse. Lemme kno plz and thank u


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry but I don’t edit or add anything to other ppls work. If you want me to make you a whole new set I will.


all right 

oh and the kazu sig u made for me way back in like 07...iv been using it at sora scans
*nara90*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

hiiiii princess  i was wondering can u merge images? i need something 4 another site


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 26, 2008)

^ merge images?? like put them all in one sig?? sure.

*Grimmjow*


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol too bright... ah well.. don't use it if you don't like it.




or:









*Mental*


*Spoiler*: __ 












*next:*
TecK - 2 - TorcH


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 26, 2008)

X3 YAY!!!... ill be waiting patiently


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 26, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ merge images?? like put them all in one sig?? sure.
> 
> *Grimmjow*
> 
> ...


 thank i love it do u mind if i use it at sora scans ????


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 26, 2008)

no i don't mind, go ahead.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 27, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ merge images?? like put them all in one sig?? sure.
> 
> *Grimmjow*
> 
> ...



not into one sig but into 1 avy?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 27, 2008)

^ same thing, ok lets have it..



*TecK - 2 - TorcH* i didn't notice that you don't have enough posts.. ah well here you go.. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Snowy! Could I get an Avvy with  as the stock?
For the avvy I'd really just like it pretty plain with a nice border. Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 27, 2008)

here:

--


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome... thanks big time.. i'll make sure i'll get my posts up b4 the next time i come bak.  REPs and credit of course... THIS IS AMAZING. this is way better than i expected X3


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, but could I get it a little more on the face of the Gorilla with a rounded border? This looks really nice too, but I'd like to see that one.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 28, 2008)

^ Ok I’ll make you that one and send it via pm coz I’m gonna ask for my shop to be closed. 
I’ll be really busy starting next week and I won’t have much time to make personal requests.

*@Naruto Uzumaki:* if you want me to make you that ava send your stock to me via pm.

It’s been fun working in this shop. I might open it again when I feel like it and if I ever have time to make something I’ll contribute it to the giveaways thread.


----------



## vervex (Jun 28, 2008)

Closed as requested by the owner.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

I was redirected here from a different userbar request thread, so heres my ideal u-bar

heres my stock:



Text: Assassin's Creed Fan

Color Black


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll take this


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Talon. (Aug 8, 2008)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!! 

thanx so much


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

Turn off your sig please, and remember to Rep&cred


----------



## Hydrocloric (Feb 27, 2009)

First Post!
Text: Connor ~ Conzo-Conzo ~ Oto Chuunin 
Background color: Greenish Yellow
Pictures:
This bit might be slightly hard 
 I'd like this in the centre


 This on the right
Report Finds That FIFA's '6+5 Rule’ Breaks No EU Regulations

 And this on the side


Size: 400 X 150

 Thanks and try your best.  Good Luck XD


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 27, 2009)

^ shop rule #1) You must have 100 post minimum to request here. come back when you become more active!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 1, 2010)

ok, this shop has re-opened~ wanna request something go ahead 


just make sure you go over the rules on the first post m'kay~


----------



## KohZa (Jan 1, 2010)

requesting an avy:

size:150x150
 Effect:anything pretty :33
 Border:thin white border.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Set.



Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Love, Sex and Magic.
Avy of both heads in one.

Thanks!


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 1, 2010)

*Stock:* 
*Text:* "Consequence of Sound", "Eet", "Us", "Fidelity", "Begin to Hope", "Oedipus" in varying text sizes - Begin to Hope being the largest.(do you understand what I mean?)
*Effects/Colors:* Dark red, black and dark grays.
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* Various designs, please.

May I also have versions with and without text?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 1, 2010)

*@AppleChan:* you pic isn't showing :/


i'll work on the other ones tomorrow..


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi!

Could you work your magic and make a set for me from this pic?


Avy Size: 150x150
Everything else: Have fun!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 1, 2010)

-gasp-   never thought Naruto could look that sexy!!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

What? Damn, ok fixed. I changed the stock.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> -gasp-   never thought Naruto could look that sexy!!


I know! He's so gorgeous in this pic!


----------



## Mai (Jan 1, 2010)

Senior set pl0x


dotted borders, make it pretty :3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd like to request a set using this pic: 

I'd like it to have a red background and a black/red theme with effects and all. I want the text to say DarkAngelSakura and somewhere I'd also like sig done by (whoever does it). I'd also like it to have a dotted border and I need it all normal sized.

Also, if you don't mind, can you put this pic:  into avy format?

Thanks so much! Take your time and I'll rep and credit when done, of course.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> requesting an avy:
> 
> size:150x150
> Effect:anything pretty :33
> Border:thin white border.


here:







*Requests:*
AppleChan
Shiranui
FoxxyKat
Mai
DarkAngelSakura


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx snow .its pretty .


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

glad you like'm 

and you know what, they look sexy on the Kakashi skin~


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey~

Set request :33



Both a senior and junior version of the avi. 
Dotted border.
Any effects, just make it pretty 

Thanks <3


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

what's with the drool worthy stocks you guys...


----------



## Morphine (Jan 2, 2010)

hey Princess

ava 150 x 150 

solid white border

sig 

no text, solid white border too. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

hey Morphine 




AppleChan said:


> Set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;;;


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks!  I love it.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




can I have a sigg of this plz.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> *Stock:*
> *Text:* "Consequence of Sound", "Eet", "Us", "Fidelity", "Begin to Hope", "Oedipus" in varying text sizes - Begin to Hope being the largest.(do you understand what I mean?)
> *Effects/Colors:* Dark red, black and dark grays.
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...


hope you like'm

*Spoiler*: __ 




,

,

,







*Requests:*
FoxxyKat
Mai
DarkAngelSakura
tsunXtsun
Morphine
~Namine


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2010)

FoxxyKat said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you work your magic and make a set for me from this pic?
> 
> ...


,,,


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 2, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ,,,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sigs_


It's beautiful! Thank you, Snow!


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the effects you've used, for the most part, though I was wondering if you could remove the "pinkish" glare off of the one with no border? The smaller stripes near the bottom and in the upper right corner are wonderful, but it could do without the flash of color across the middle.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 3, 2010)

Second post explains request


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 3, 2010)

Can you fuse these?
Use the  pic with the purple symbols as the background.
Size: Junior
Text: Misty
Border: Rounded
Effect: Make it look mystical


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 3, 2010)

*@Shiranui:* i'll fix it tomorrow..




*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 












*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_ 




,

,


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 3, 2010)

*DarkAngelSakura*


*Spoiler*: _set_ 




,,

,,







*Spoiler*: _avy only_ 



,





*Requests:*
Morphine
~Namine
Senbonzakura


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 3, 2010)

Srry for the Spam But....
You Make *Wounderfu*l Sets


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you!! pek I love it <33 

I can't rep right now (had to spread, and now gave out too much in 24 hours), but I will in a bit


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks you two 




*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 




, 


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











check it out on the kakashi skin too







*Spoiler*: _~Namine_


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> Thanks you two
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply Amazing    love it


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 5, 2010)

I added a link to your shop on my siggy


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2010)

that's good ^_^


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gif please. :]*

*1.* 
*2.* 0:17-0:24 (From the point where girls are shown facing the mirror, until Sawako comes out from the door)
*3.* 250 x 150? No idea, this is my first time requesting a gif. Probably something close to that size. Whatever looks best, please.
*4.* 1px black border


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Crayons_ 



can't go bigger than this coz the size limit is 1 MB 



or this one, a little bigger in pix but without the last part so it would reduce the file size:








Senbonzakura said:


> Can you fuse these?
> Use the  pic with the purple symbols as the background.
> Size: Junior
> Text: Misty
> ...


ok here you go:


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much  I'll start using it tomorrow. I'll rep you tomorrow because I'm out of rep for today D;


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 6, 2010)

glad you like it  and don't worry about the rep~ you've already repped me


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 7, 2010)

Set request

*Stock: * 

*Size: * senior-sized
*Text:* no text
*Border:*  rounded (avatar); thin black or rounded (signature)
*Effects:* keep it as it is


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 7, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crayons_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lts amazing l love it Snow!!!!!!!


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 14, 2010)

Diarrhea said:


> Set request
> 
> *Stock: *
> 
> ...



It's been a week now since my request.

If you aren't able to do it, please say so. I can go to another shop anytime.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 14, 2010)

oh no i didn't see it :/ .... i thought i made all the requests here and that Senbonzakura's was the last one!


Edit: done~

;;


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 14, 2010)

Siggy Request


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2010)

made 3....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2010)

Set please. Not too many effects, and rounded corners on both avy and sig please.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 16, 2010)

Set please. 


Size: Senior
Border: None
Text: To protect her...
I'd like the Signature to be as big as it can be.
Effects: I'll let you decide. pek

Thanks!


----------



## Mai (Jan 16, 2010)

Set please~


dotted borders, senior size. thanks


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 16, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> made 3....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much


----------



## Katz (Jan 16, 2010)

colorful, flashy and you know all the good stuff. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 




;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 
















*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 





are you sure you don't want any borders?








*next:*
Mai
Katz


----------



## Kek (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Snow!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't mind, you choose what fits best.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

Sig please

Anything to make it awesome but can the max Width be 480

Thanks <3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, Snow Princess. Could you hook me up again w/ a set from this Naruto pic?


Just Naruto, plz, and it's senior size.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 












*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 




;

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 














*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 












*next:*
Kelsey♥
FoxxyKat


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2010)

Hiya Snowy. :] A set, please. Can't rep but I'll be sure to credit.

Size: Avatar should be 150x150. Sig is whatever you want. Just nothing too small.
Text: Nothing.
Border: I do want one for each but I don't care what type of border. You do what you think is best.
Effects: Add some effects. Its up to you what you want to add.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, Snow!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 17, 2010)

*Set Request*​
*Stock:*
*Size:* Senior-Size _[150x150 for ava, 450x150 for sig]_
*Text:* Have the following kanji somewhere in the sig: 沖田 総司.
*Border:* 
*Avatar:* Plain black border
*Signature:* _[1 Rounded & 1 Black]_
*Effects:* Use as much as you see fit.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 










*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




Naruto you!!!! don't tease! TAKE IT OFF NAO







*next:*
King Lloyd
Hollow'd Heart
Host Samurai


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 17, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, but where's the avy?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2010)

lol i forgot XD

here:

;


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> lol i forgot XD
> 
> here:
> 
> ;


Thank you. You did an awesome job!


----------



## Mai (Jan 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy. 

thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you Snow pek


----------



## krome (Jan 19, 2010)

of the bottom panel, and  of this bottom panel.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 19, 2010)

I deleted my request.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2010)

^ well i've already made it :/


*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;;;


*Spoiler*: _profile pic_ 




;;;





*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 




;







*Spoiler*: _Host Samurai_ 




;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _krome_ 




;;;;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ well i've already made it :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> ...


 
Again, i'm very sorry about that, but i'm using it and it's perfect and please don't be mad at me.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Host Samurai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful. 

​


----------



## krome (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2010)

come back for more in the future~


----------



## KohZa (Jan 20, 2010)

i don't know if this is possible or not but still i'm requesting set for snow.



is it possible too remove all the word in the picture?if not then i can choose another picture.if yes then......

Ava:the kid.senior size. 
Sig:anything you liked 
Border:thin white border.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2010)

hmm ... i could try and remove some.. would be a good challenge to my skills.


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

Could you make me a gif of this? Starting with Naruto and ending with Hiruzen (The really old looking guy), make it that it switches every 3 seconds please. 1 pixel border btw. Thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> hmm ... i could try and remove some.. would be a good challenge to my skills.


thx snow .


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you get rid of the background and make me a smexy sig out of this.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2010)

^ sure ^^


*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 














*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 




you didn't say whether you wanted a set or just an avy so i made these:

;


*Spoiler*: _and sigs_ 






this one is a bit smaller to lower the file size coz it got more frames..


----------



## KohZa (Jan 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ sure ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


awesome .thx snow .better than i expected.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2010)

Sig set of this pic:



I'd like it to have a dotted border and red effects. I want text that says "Loveliness, DarkAngekSakura"

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Revy_ 




-______- 

hope you like~



 




*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 




;


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet.
repping nao.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 29, 2010)

Avatar request of the girl with the cellphone in hand, pretty please.
I'd like for her full upper body to be seen (cellphone, bit of her bag included, though her whole body leaning more to the left and not centered - you can pretty much crop somewhere above the elbow and behind her head)

Sorry, that I'm being so specific, but I like cellphones, cute girls and asymmetry in avas. ;___;

Oh and 150x150, please. :3


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you looking for workers?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sig please?


----------



## Rellie (Jan 29, 2010)

Could you possibly make me a set with this picture?



The avatar would be of Tenten's face, the sig of both of them ^__^

Other than that I don't really mind what you do


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2010)

Leraine said:


> Avatar request of the girl with the cellphone in hand, pretty please.
> I'd like for her full upper body to be seen (cellphone, bit of her bag included, though her whole body leaning more to the left and not centered - you can pretty much crop somewhere above the elbow and behind her head)
> 
> Sorry, that I'm being so specific, but I like cellphones, cute girls and asymmetry in avas. ;___;
> ...


lol here:
;
;

;
;



Aggressor said:


> Are you looking for workers?


not at present, sorry. ^__^


----------



## Morphine (Jan 30, 2010)

ava please ;]]


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rellie_ 




;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 
















FFXFan13 said:


> Sig please?


the quality of the video was low to begin with..

*Spoiler*: _...so, here >___>_


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Could you maybe make it a bit bigger please?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2010)

^ the file size is already over the limit, if I make it any bigger you?ll be sig-banned trust me~





Morphine said:


> ava please ;]]



*Spoiler*: _okie dokie ^__^_ 




;;

;;


----------



## Rellie (Jan 30, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rellie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! It's wonderful ^__^


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2010)

glad you liked the text too ^__^


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi!

Could someone make me senior size set outta this, please:



And could you put my name on it somewhere? Thankies!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 30, 2010)

& 

Two avas please xD


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

and  please.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2010)

^ done this first coz it's simple:


*Spoiler*: _krome_ 




;

;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 














*@December:* your pics don't show.. at least for me :/


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 30, 2010)

Just avatars. 







For the second one, can you add a sexy text to it? 
Senior Sized.
Dotted border.

Thanks, Snow!


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

@ Snow Princess -  Lovely as always. Thank you~!


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like to request some avis 






*Spoiler*: _3_ 




(Sasuke on the right)




150x150 (they'll just resize when I use them..)

Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 31, 2010)

set plz 
150x150

or:   
or: 
ORRR:


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 31, 2010)

*requests' list:*

FoxxyKat
December
AppleChan
tsunXtsun
sweets


if i forgot anyone let me know~



.. is it only my imagination or are you guys all NaruSasu fanz?


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually, I think we all are. 

 Just wanted to say I might change the last stock to something else.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 31, 2010)

Fixed the links :3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 31, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> .. is it only my imagination or are you guys all NaruSasu fanz?


Yeah, we all are.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 31, 2010)

Yup, we are .


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 31, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> .. is it only my imagination or are you guys all NaruSasu fanz?



Yep.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2010)

I knew it...  

... then again .... i'll just lure you guys here and then  ..




*Spoiler*: _December_ 




;;;





*@FoxxyKat:* i've finished yours, just tweaking it a bit..

*@AppleChan:* sure, go ahead and change it. haven't started on it yet..


----------



## Katz (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm back. <3

Can you make a sig out of ? It looks too plain (hopefully its ok since its a manga panel) so i'd like some effects and if possible the text "Black hair, makes it better" :33.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _December_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuteness.  Thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah, go ahead Snow. I didn't find a better stock.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2010)

^ okies~



*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




;;

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 







a bit smaller:


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2010)

tsunXtsun said:


> I'd like to request some avis
> 
> 150x150 (they'll just resize when I use them..)
> 
> Thank you


i don't know why do you ask for 150x150 if you know they'll resize?! unless you plan on using them when you're allowed to upload 150 pix avy. 

anyhow, i made you 150 ones and 125 ones for the dotted borders since the dots will look like one line border when they resize from 150 to 125.


*Spoiler*: _1_ 




;;





*Spoiler*: _2_ 




;;





*Spoiler*: _3_ 




;;


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2010)

*requests' list:*

FoxxyKat
December
AppleChan
tsunXtsun
sweets
Katz


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

> i don't know why do you ask for 150x150 if you know they'll resize?! unless you plan on using them when you're allowed to upload 150 pix avy.
> 
> anyhow, i made you 150 ones and 125 ones for the dotted borders since the dots will look like one line border when they resize from 150 to 125.



Yeah, that's why ;]

Thank you! <33


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 1, 2010)

Siggy Request :3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ okies~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful as always, Snow. Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 




;;






*requests' list:*

FoxxyKat
December
AppleChan
tsunXtsun
sweets
Katz
~Namine


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 1, 2010)

Girl, your awesome.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 2, 2010)

i've made some changes on one of them and added some extra versions:

;;;


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Snow.  I will rep you again, once I'm done spreading. :33


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd like a sig please


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 




;







*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 









*requests' list:*

sweets
Katz
~Namine
Mai


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffff 
thank you 
i'll be back !


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 5, 2010)

hope you like the style.. hehe .. i kinda made them fast so i didn't render the stock. gomen~

if you want text added just ask, k ;3


----------



## Katz (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm amazed, you're soo 
will rep after 24hs.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2010)

^ The avatar you wanted:




and i've remembered that i made another version but forgot to post it lol 



*Spoiler*: _Katz v2_


----------



## Katz (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually this version is much better, thank you <3


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 9, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Siggy Request :3


oooh i'm sooo forgetful!!

sorry for the wait -___-


----------



## b e o (Feb 9, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> i've made some changes on one of them and added some extra versions:
> 
> ;;;



Who jizzed all over Sakura?


----------



## krome (Feb 9, 2010)

of the the brown-haired one and  please.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 9, 2010)

be0ez said:


> Who jizzed all over Sakura?


his name starts with an S and ends with a-suke ..



Mia said:


> I'd like a sig please



*Spoiler*: _here_


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 9, 2010)

Avys one of Hayley and one of Josh (the boy with the blue shoes, if you didn't know.) 150 x 150; Also can i have 150 x 200 ones as well?
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: Senior sized
Borders: Dotted or Thin black.


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2010)

Set please


senior size, dotted borders. 

make it pretty, thanks. :3


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _here_



gorgeous. thank you so much!<3


----------



## Jade (Feb 10, 2010)

Stock:


Avy: 125x125, solid border-Luffy.
Sig: Could you put the side by side instead of atop each other with Ace on the right side and luffy the left.?
Effect's: A tiny bit of effect's to match the theme of event.


----------



## krome (Feb 10, 2010)

Changed my request.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yeah but the Avatar link doesn't work :/


----------



## krome (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Fixed it.  Sorry.


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 10, 2010)

Id like a  please~ 

Size: Doesnt matter, as long as it fits junior limits. 
Effect: Make it look pretty~

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 10, 2010)

*requests' list:*

krome
Hollow'd Heart
Mai
Aurora
Niji Ai


if i forgot anyone let me know~


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 11, 2010)

Set request:

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 


Sig
Stock:


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 12, 2010)

Changed a part of my request and repped you now.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 12, 2010)

^ i've finished it :/



*Spoiler*: _krome_ 














*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 12, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ i've finished it :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG! It's awesome.......


----------



## krome (Feb 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 12, 2010)

*requests' list:*

krome
Hollow'd Heart
Mai
Aurora
Niji Ai
Lazlow


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2010)

Image: 
Size: normal
Text: no text
Borderrmal
Effects: keep it as it is

set please :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2010)

avatars for you please 


*Spoiler*: __ 




[/IMG]





dotted and curved variations of borders


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 












*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 












*requests' list:*

Mai
Aurora
Niji Ai
Lazlow
AlexandraDragon
sweets


----------



## Jade (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Niji Ai_ 











*Spoiler*: _Lazlow_


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2010)

changing stock if okay  ~


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2010)

go ahead.  i haven't started on it yet.



*requests' list:*

Mai
Aurora
Niji Ai
Lazlow
AlexandraDragon
sweets


----------



## KohZa (Feb 16, 2010)

request for snow  

Avy: 

Sig:

Border:thin white

Extras:if you can add some Sad and wonderful text in the sig,that would be wonderful .(i don't want some gay text because they're not yaoi pairing )

P.S:senior set please .thx again snow :ho.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2010)

^ sure ;3



*Spoiler*: _AlexandraDragon_ 











*this was originally a wallpaper that i only re-sized and cropped, so don't credit me on this one~*







*Spoiler*: _sweets_


----------



## Krix (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola.


Avatar, 150 x 150 of that. But focussed only on Sai hugging Sakura. Gracias!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks so much pek
Will rep after I get over limitation


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, Snow Princess! I'm here to beg for another set from this:



Could you hook me up again, plz?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2010)

ok i need an avatar of maka face in this pic make with an cute effect

*stock*



and an trainsparent sig with an cute effect and style with my name itsmylife in blue on the sig


*stock*

*Spoiler*: __ 









i hope its not too much princess sama


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2010)

^ no it's not too much to ask n__n 



*requests' list:*

ZexionAxel
Krix
FoxxyKat
itsmylife


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 




;









*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 




;;;;;


----------



## KohZa (Feb 19, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats awesome .thx snow :ho.


----------



## Krix (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you so much! It looks GREAT! <3


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 21, 2010)

Requesting an avatar.


Would like an avatar with the brunette girl please. pek

Size: Normal and Senior please :3
Text: whatever looks good
Border: dotted or normal, whichever looks better
Effects: anything that looks good

knock yourself out


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 21, 2010)

^ knock myself out 




*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 














*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks soo much it looks amazing pek

rep up for an awesome job


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 21, 2010)

no problem dear 

btw, i forgot to add 125 version of the avy, so here:


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 22, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ knock myself out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Snow. I love it!


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 22, 2010)

Dotted Borders.
Same sizes as last time; 150 x 150, 150 x 200, Senior sized sig. Avys of Josh and Hayley. 
Keep the original colors, just have some cool effects.
Repped you already.


----------



## Katz (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Snow, i'm back with another request. 
Stock: 
Text: "Show me Love" and " Kaname Kuran"
Set with rounded border for signature only.
<333


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Freya_ 




;;;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




150 x 150
;
150 x 200
;
Profile Pic
;


----------



## Ayana (Feb 24, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Make it out of the last panel of this comic (where they kiss)



Sig: for a senior member
Just resize.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 



;;;;;


----------



## Ayana (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

you're welcome~ ;3


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 24, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's Perfect!


----------



## Lissy★ (Feb 24, 2010)

Request?

Stock: 
Transparency sig and an normal avatar (dotted, 125 x 125) with pretty effects, please?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Request Type: Sig Set

Stock (link): 

Effects: I want the background to be changed to red and any effects to also be red. I only want the drawing in the set and a red background with red effects, etc.

Text: "I wish we could go back to the way it used to be..."

Size: Avy- Junior

Maker: Anyone

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 




;;


----------



## Katz (Feb 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Katz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazin, will rep tomorrow. <333


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lissy★_ 




;









*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2010)

princess sama will u do the last pic i showed as my set 

transparent lease the sig 

 if u can snow try to make the sig big enough but not over junior limit also with my name itsmylife on it please

avatar focus on sakura thin red border also make sure to include naruto ear and hair
*
stock*


----------



## Lissy★ (Feb 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lissy★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing 
Thank you so much!


----------



## darkangelcel (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi ^^
Your shop looks amazing!!! =D

I was wondering if I could get a set
Junior ava with the word "Cel"
And nice sig please *_*

THANKS!!!!!!

Stock


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




;

;


*Spoiler*: _sig with border_ 











*Spoiler*: _sig without border_


----------



## Ayana (Mar 2, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150 I want the girl in the ava.
Sig: for a senior member,  resize and add this text: 
"Around The World" 
"Bust A Move"
Stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 







*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Sake (Mar 5, 2010)

GIF request:


senior sized avatar please. 
0:55 ~ 0:56 (basically the part where she smiles)
maybe a border like ? if that's not possible, then no border, thanks :]


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, Snow! Could you make me a set out of this, please?



Square set, plz.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 




need a different border, just ask ;3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 7, 2010)

Sake said:


> GIF request:
> 
> 
> senior sized avatar please.
> ...


----------



## Sake (Mar 8, 2010)

thank you~


----------



## Psych (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if I could get a set for either of these alucard pictures.

Whichever one is easier for you.

Thank you Snow.





(Spolier tags which image links are not working for me for some reason)

Also if possible would you be able to add in my name for both the avatar and the sig.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2010)

no problem Sake. btw, if you want it to go a little slower just ask~




*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 










...so, next are FoxxyKat and Psych..


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 9, 2010)

Request, please. 

Can you make an ava each of both of the characters? 

and then a sig c:

Size: normal 
Border: dotted. 
Effects: Can you add some sort of effect, please? c:



Thaaanks~ pek


----------



## Katz (Mar 9, 2010)

I want a gif sig Snow. C:

 ~ 0:13 - 0:21-30 (if possible, all of the waterfall scene, but if you can't it's okay) , just a simple border, any size you want. <3


----------



## Psych (Mar 9, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> no problem Sake. btw, if you want it to go a little slower just ask~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Can't wait for it


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Psych_ 




don't forget to credit ;3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




,

,


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pekYou do such great work, Snow. Thank you!

I'll be back in a few weeks to beg for another set.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

glad you like the set Foxxy  sure, come back for more~



*next:*
Dei-Senpai 
Katz


----------



## Psych (Mar 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Psych_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is just awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

snow u like durarara right??

set please trans or regular :33 avatar focus on izaya thin border

    * Image

    * Size: normal
    * Text: itsmylife on sig
    * Border: whatever fits
    * Effects: your choice i trust u 


THANKS pek


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

lol yeah. i like Shizuo more than Izaya though  




Psych said:


> Wow that is just awesome.  Thanks.


no problem


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Request, please.
> 
> Can you make an ava each of both of the characters?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh gosh, I just love it, the effects you used are great 

Thaaaanks<3 pek


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

i'm happy that you like it <3 come back for more neh~



*next:*
Katz
itsmylife


----------



## KohZa (Mar 10, 2010)

avatar request :ho. 



senior avatar of sanji(the Blonde hair guy)please :ho.border thin white and thx .


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 11, 2010)

First time here  
** Image:* 
** Size:* avie size 150x200 and sig not to big kinda small. Whatever you think looks good.
** Text:* Avie i would like to have my name on it. Sig i would like to have "Waiting for you" on it
** Border:* whatever looks good
** Effects:* whatever looks good again lol


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 11, 2010)

hey Aphro  welcome to the shop <3




Katz said:


> I want a gif sig Snow. C:
> 
> ~ 0:13 - 0:21-30 (if possible, all of the waterfall scene, but if you can't it's okay) , just a simple border, any size you want. <3


that's the best size i can make it without it being too large..

*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 11, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> snow u like durarara right??
> 
> set please trans or regular :33 avatar focus on izaya thin border
> 
> ...


hope you like it.. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

i love it but can i have the sig  a little bigger ?????

please

with their bodys if u can...sorry


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i love it but can i have the sig  a little bigger ?????
> 
> please
> 
> with their bodys if u can...sorry


ok, i'll work on it later today 


*next:*
ZexionAxel
Aphrodite
Vae


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Katz (Mar 12, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> hey Aphro  welcome to the shop <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love youu Snow


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




had to redo the background too :/









*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 




;;


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks soo much its soo good and hot...


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2010)

^ Yay 


next Aphro.. :WOW


----------



## Rima (Mar 15, 2010)

Request: Two avys please. 
Avy1: 
Avy2: 
Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted
Effects: None

Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2010)

;

;


----------



## Rima (Mar 15, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ;
> 
> ;



I love it snow princess! pek
Rep & Cred. 

Btw, I'm not using it now so please don't give it to the giveaway thread.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2010)

nah i'm not gonna send it to the giveaways thread. use it anytime you want to and please come back again for more


----------



## Rima (Mar 15, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> nah i'm not gonna send it to the giveaways thread. use it anytime you want to and please come back again for more



Thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx :ho.its awesome .will rep you later after i spread some to others.hope you don't mind .


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2010)

no i don't mind ;3 and i'll rep you instead, how about that.. ;p


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

thx and i will rep you after 24 hours:33.rep sealed .


----------



## Mai (Mar 16, 2010)

Set please

senior size/dotted borders

do want nice effects :33


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 16, 2010)

Work your magic please. And get rid of the text and Orihime and Uryuu.
Been gone for a while due to computer problems. 
Dotted Borders
Same sizes as last time please.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 16, 2010)

*EDIT
CHANGING STOCK*

Set, please.


Any effects it's up to you. 
Thank u.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Mar 16, 2010)

Set please,
Stock-  (Just focus on Alice)
Size- normal 
Text- Follow Me Down
Border- dotted or rounded, whichever you think looks better XD
Effects- you have total artistic freedom

Much thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_ 




;;

;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 

















*requests list:*
Mai
Hollow'd Heart
?Rinoa?
Akira Light


----------



## master9738 (Mar 17, 2010)

---Requesting an avy + sig

Image:

Size: [Avy:125x125], [Sig: 322x522]
Text: None
Border: Rounded for both avatar + sig
Effects: Make the fire "stand out" and just do your best


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_ 





Thanks i love it.. since i just repped you i have to spread before i can rep you again lol


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2010)

lol no need for another rep Aphro <3




Mai said:


> Set please
> 
> senior size/dotted borders
> 
> do want nice effects :33



*Spoiler*: _here_


----------



## Rima (Mar 20, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Image: 
Size: Junior
Text: True love
Border: Dotted
Effects: Are up to you. 
Could I have two avys with one of the girls face and one of the boys face?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Work your magic please. And get rid of the text and Orihime and Uryuu.
> Been gone for a while due to computer problems.
> Dotted Borders
> Same sizes as last time please.


 


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2010)

*Requests List:*
Mai
Hollow'd Heart
?Rinoa?
Akira Light
master9738
Rima



Keep'm coming!​


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 20, 2010)

It's perfect. I love it.


----------



## Mai (Mar 20, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> lol no need for another rep Aphro <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<333333333333333

thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2010)

^ happy you two like'm 



*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 







*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 21, 2010)

Can I request an avatar + sig?

*Avatar*:      

    * *Image*: 
    * *Size*: normal
    * *Text*: when the world takes me away
    * *Border*: dotted.
    * *Effects*: effects, please.

*Sig*

    * *Image*:  
    * *Size*: width: 468 x whatever
    * *Text*: You are still the air that I breathe
    * *Border*: dotted.
    * *Effects*: effects, please.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> Set please,
> Stock-  (Just focus on Alice)
> Size- normal
> Text- Follow Me Down
> ...





*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2010)

*Requests List:*
Mai
Hollow'd Heart
•Rinoa•
Akira Light
master9738
Rima
1mmortal 1tachi
​


----------



## Maria Antonia (Mar 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_



Beautiful!
I love them, I'll have a hard time deciding between the pair.
Thanks,  rep and credit for you!


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ happy you two like'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so lovely and beautiful.
I love them.

Thankx Snow.+reps


----------



## Yoona (Mar 21, 2010)

Can I get a set please ?



Avy - 150 x 150
Border - Dotted
Focused on his face to where he is holding the rose.

Sig - Normal size
Dotted border

I would like effects but I can't think of anything specific so do as you wish.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2010)

^ sure ;]




master9738 said:


> ---Requesting an avy + sig
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...


 


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2010)

*Requests List:*
Mai
Hollow'd Heart
•Rinoa•
Akira Light
master9738
Rima
1mmortal 1tachi
Halca
​


----------



## master9738 (Mar 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ sure ;]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's godly !!!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 22, 2010)

lol i take it you like it 


you know you can credit me by linking to my shop through the pic.. no need for credit in writing.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I have a set please?

Ava; 150x150 Rounded or Half Rounded


Sig; Width 500 Max, 400 height max, Rounded (you can cut the pic down a little if you want)
Text: I Did This All For You
Could I see one with & without text?


Thanks <33


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I request a set?

    * *Image*: 
    * *Size*: Normal
    * *Text*: Fallen Angel...
    * *Border*: Dotted Border avatar
    * *Effects*: Can you make a transparency for the sig? Otherwise, anything that's fitting. 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2010)

*Requests List:*
Rima
1mmortal 1tachi
Halca
Kelsey♥
xXKakashiFanXx
​




Rima said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Image:
> Size: Junior
> Text: True love
> ...


 


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



;;

;;





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _1mmortal 1tachi_ 














*Requests List:*
Rima
1mmortal 1tachi
Halca
Kelsey♥
xXKakashiFanXx
​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2010)

So gorgeous pek. Will Spread :V


----------



## Rima (Mar 23, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Requests List:*
> Rima
> 1mmortal 1tachi
> Halca
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiii 

I'd like a set. :33





Senior & Junior size
Dotted or solid border.

Thank you~


----------



## Kiki (Mar 24, 2010)

Requesting Set, Snow <3 Cuz you're the best.

Stock: 

Size: Senior
Text: Up to you, if you can think of something awesome
Border & Effects: Whatever makes it gorgeous and amazing. I love the stock so much. <3 So make it kickass please. :3


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 25, 2010)

Set Snow, plz...

Please cut off part of the wall to center more on Sakura.
Effects, any text up to you just do your magic...
Thank you.


----------



## *LovelySun* (Mar 26, 2010)

*Request for sig. Plz and thanks XD


Image: 
Size:Normal
Text: Lovely~Sun
Border:Rounded
Effects: Effects, plz. *


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 27, 2010)

*Requests List:*
Halca
xXKakashiFanXx
tsunXtsun
Ngure
•Rinoa•
*LovelySun*
​

i'll get on it right away


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 27, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





lol forgot about the dotted part x__x 

let me know if you still want it dotted...

;;


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

*Could I get an Avy, please?

Rounded Border
Text: Cyana (if you could a heart after it)
And effects
Normal size

Could you make sure to get the pumpkin and part of the wand in the Avy? 

Thanks in advance XD pek
*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

snow sama i finally decided what i wanted 

avy one 125x125 and one 150x150 effects make it look bad ass

*stock*





sig effects big badass i think it would look nice transparent but u decide if it should be i trust u 

colorization itsmylife on the sig and "she who holds the Ax"

*stock*


Sakura  will kicks ass in this new ark 


thanks SNOW


----------



## Yoona (Mar 27, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You pek

Don't bother about the dotted border it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 27, 2010)

glad you like it Halca 



xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Can I request a set?
> 
> * *Image*:
> * *Size*: Normal
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 27, 2010)

tsunXtsun said:


> Hiii
> 
> I'd like a set. :33
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;;;











*Requests List:*
Halca
xXKakashiFanXx
tsunXtsun
Ngure
•Rinoa•
*LovelySun*
CyanaHeart
itsmylife
​


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 27, 2010)

Avys: 150 x 150 and 150 x 200. Avy's of Hayley and Josh
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted

No rush. Take your time. Variations if possible. Josh is the boy playing the piano.


----------



## Sakubo (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> glad you like it Halca
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



:33 Thank you so much! But can you add text to transparency if it isn't too much trouble? It's still awesome though!


----------



## Rima (Mar 28, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Just make it look pretty but not too much 
Can I get three avys of Sakura, Ino, and Tenten?


----------



## Duffy (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _request_ 



Requesting a Sig and ava out of ^that pic

avatar size: 150x150 

sig size: same as it is or a lil bit longer if possible like 235x380

Effects: Uh ya if it make the set look better, but dont change the color overall color of the pic(s) tho

Boarder: Whatever you feel is best.

Rep and credit when finished, thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ngure_ 




;;;


*Spoiler*: __ 




















xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Thank you so much! But can you add text to transparency if it isn't too much trouble? It's still awesome though!



*Spoiler*: _here_ 













*Requests List:*
Halca
xXKakashiFanXx
tsunXtsun
Ngure
•Rinoa•
*LovelySun*
CyanaHeart
itsmylife
Hollow'd Heart
Rima
<<Slug>>
​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 28, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Set Snow, plz...
> 
> Please cut off part of the wall to center more on Sakura.
> Effects, any text up to you just do your magic...
> Thank you.



*Spoiler*: __ 




;

;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _here_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I will rep again after I spread some more....


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww... they all look so amazing!!!pek

 ~~bringing the sexy back~~~

Thank you. +reps


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 28, 2010)

^ yeah, sexy Sakura is back <3




*LovelySun* said:


> *Request for sig. Plz and thanks XD
> 
> 
> Image:
> ...



*Spoiler*: _here_ 















*Requests List:*
Halca
xXKakashiFanXx
tsunXtsun
Ngure
•Rinoa•
*LovelySun*
CyanaHeart
itsmylife
Hollow'd Heart
Rima
<<Slug>>
​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 29, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Could I get an Avy, please?
> 
> Rounded Border
> Text: Cyana (if you could a heart after it)
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;;;


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 29, 2010)

*Awesome! Thanks xD*


----------



## Kiki (Mar 29, 2010)

Snnnooooow<3 Amazing Thank you! <3<3


----------



## KohZa (Mar 30, 2010)

request set for snow 



Avy:150x150 and focus on his face .
Sig:anything that looks good
Border:thin white  
Text Vongola Cloud guardian,Hibari kyoya. 

thx .


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> snow sama i finally decided what i wanted
> 
> avy one 125x125 and one 150x150 effects make it look bad ass
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks snow 

seriously that avy is bad ass...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2010)

Set plz 
Image: 
Size: normal
Text: no text
Border: rounded
Effects: if you think it looks good o,o


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 31, 2010)

Repped you now.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2010)

i honestly don't care about rep that much so don't worry about it ;]


*Spoiler*: _and here_ 




need any changes, just ask.






*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 31, 2010)

It's perfect.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2010)

*An avatar please:* 


150 x 150  
If you'd like to add an effect, please do so. 
But no border or text.  




> sigs/avas you abandoned will go straight to the giveaways.



..the hell.  

I usually take a while to use my avatars, so how long are you going to give me before they are given away to someone else..?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2010)

^ lol i only put that rule for the inactive ppl who request and leave.. you seem pretty active to me..





<<Slug>> said:


> *Spoiler*: _request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 















*Requests List:*
Rima
<<Slug>>
ZexionAxel
Alexandra
(´・ω・)
​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 





*Spoiler*: _125_ 




;;




*Spoiler*: _150_ 




;;;




*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Rima (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Snow. pek


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

3:40-3:48 pls :33 Signature


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I request a set? 

Image:   

Avy: Temari // Sig: all three Siblings
Size: avy 150x150 and 125x125 // sig O__o I don't know, around 200x200 perhaps?
Text: in the sig: Desert Butterfly (in the lower right corner)
Border: rounded
Effects: a purple-ish shade, other effects that might suit. And if you can, add a butterfly on the "D" of the nick in the sig, please 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request set for snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;;;










*Requests List:*
Alexandra
(´・ω・)
Hyper_Wolfy
Desert Butterfly
​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its so awesome that i had to to this pek.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> its so awesome that i had to to this pek.


 lol i take it that you're a guy XDD guys don't like to use that smilie much... and i'm glad you like the set


----------



## KohZa (Apr 4, 2010)

^yeah you're right.i'm a guy .thx for the set  snow .


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 5, 2010)

^ no prob 



Alexandra said:


> Set plz
> Image:
> Size: normal
> Text: no text
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 








don't forget to credit~


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*
*Stock*-
*Border*-Solid thin black
*Effects*-No Effects

Most of the picture in the avatar.

*Signature*
*Stock*-
*Border*-Solid black thin
*Effects*-No Effects

I would like the black part with the words at the bottem cut out, that is all.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 5, 2010)

^ since you didn't want any effects i'm done with yours Sephiroth..

*Spoiler*: __ 
















(´・ω・) said:


> *An avatar please:*
> 
> 
> 150 x 150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






made you a sig that goes with it if you wanna use it that is~


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you, will rep when unsealed.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Snow Princess.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the largest one please. Text: Friends forever. Can I have multiple avatars with different borders? Thanks.
> 
> As for the sig, could you make some of the parts in the pic transparent and stick them together? Ok, could you use the part on the top left corner, the part where he's holding the egg, the part where he's fishing and the part on the left of that as well, the one where he's holding the leaf, the part on the top right corner and the one below that as well.
> 
> Sorry if it seems to much


lololol that's A LOT of work O_O ... go to Tousen's Transparent Shop  i'm too busy atm..


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ no prob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank yuu   :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> lololol that's A LOT of work O_O ... go to Tousen's Transparent Shop  i'm too busy atm..



Well could you just make the avatar then? 

Edit: Nevermind, could you just make an avatar of the guy on the left, add the pokemon in the avatar as well.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2010)

^ ok, i'll make you an avatar of this pic and one of the previous pic ;3


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2010)

Set, please...

Cut off part of the image to center more on her, please Snow.
Borders, effects etc...up to you.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, Snow! Could you make a pretty set for me out of this please?



Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Foxxy 




Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 3:40-3:48 pls :33 Signature


oh i'm sorry, but youtube doesn't allow me to download the vid.. i don't know why...





*Requests List:*
Desert Butterfly
Jotaro Kujo
?Rinoa?
FoxxyKat
​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




;;

;;


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 





btw, i've edited the parts that were cut off, Temari's arm and Gaara's leg lol


----------



## Z (Apr 9, 2010)

One do simply double bordered.

Other double bordered with some designs/effects.

Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 




;;


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it pek
repping you now ^^


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> Hey Foxxy


How are you?


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 11, 2010)

Senior sized set (and 150 x 200 avy) Avys of Sakura, Sasuke and one of them together, for the angstyness.
Borders: Dotted
Text for sig (optional): Love Is A Losing Game


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2010)

1000 posts !!!!! FINALLY :WOW



FoxxyKat said:


> How are you?


i'm fine ^^ how about you Foxxy <3



*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 




;;;


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 11, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> 1000 posts !!!!! FINALLY :WOW
> 
> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> ...


Congrats Snow!!!

I love it!!!
Thnx for sharing your magic!! +reps


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks  The set looks great


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 11, 2010)

i'd like a set with this picture:



    * Image: in a spoiler tag or a link
    * Size: normal
    * Text: the rivers from your eyes, can't change my mind. ( though if you cannot somehow cover up that writing, you don't have to insert the text.
    * Border: rounded
    * Effects: add some effects whatever you want.

thank you in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2010)

^ yeah i can cover up that writing, dun worry ;3 i'll make you a nice set..



*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




;;;;;;;




damn image limit  .. the sigs are in the next post Foxxy..


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 12, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> 1000 posts !!!!! FINALLY :WOW
> 
> 
> i'm fine ^^ how about you Foxxy <3


There's been a little bit of drama where I'm at. The cops even had to be called, but other than that, I'm good.



Snow Princess said:


> ^ yeah i can cover up that writing, dun worry ;3 i'll make you a nice set..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 







Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_


Thank you again, Snow. You do such great work!


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 12, 2010)

*A set please. 
On Sig, I want some kind of text...But, I dont know what...  
*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2010)

^ i'll think of something sexy, after all it's SasuSaku 




*Requests List:*
Hollow'd Heart
chidori09
Frango
CyanaHeart
​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 12, 2010)

hi snow.i'm sry if i request here too soon or this request is hard. 



avy:kazu(blonde hair guy) 
Sig:could you get rid of the ieatmanga and also the bottom part of the pic. 
effect:its up you you what effect you want to use. 

thx so very much .


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2010)

^  it's not that hard for me but it might take sometime, hope it's ok for you to wait a little.


*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 





*Spoiler*: _150x150_ 




;;





*Spoiler*: _150x200_ 




;;





*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## KohZa (Apr 13, 2010)

^its ok.i can wait .


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ i'll think of something sexy, after all it's SasuSaku
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IKR? Thanks pek*


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 13, 2010)

snowy 
set pls :]
150x150. 


Put ya magic in it


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2010)

^ hey you  



*Spoiler*: _chidori09_ 




;;;








*Requests List:*
CyanaHeart
ZexionAxel
Milkshake
​


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 17, 2010)

^ oh my gods. I love it thank you very very much!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 




;


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 17, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Im in love with this!!! pek
Your awesome 
+Repped*


----------



## VioNi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, I've seen your work and you make beautiful sets.   I'd love it if you'd make one for me please...

Can you make me a set with this pic please? 
I love this pic because she's so adorable in this (and Leona's my fav girl from KOF)

* Image: in a spoiler tag please
* Size: normal
* Text: VioNi-Chan 
* Border: rounded...
* Effects: Any effects you think fit.

I'll +rep if you like...


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 17, 2010)

Set please!

Stock: 
Border: Half rounded
Text: Eenie Meenie Miney Moe
Effects/Colors: Whatever looks good 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2010)

okay guys, I'll be away for *one week*, and I'm not gonna take my laptop with me...last time I took a laptop with me on holiday it got stolen ;_; 

 I'll start where I left off when I come back, hope you guys understand. but if you can't wait for a week you're free to go to some other shop<3

 bye~


----------



## KohZa (Apr 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> okay guys, I'll be away for *one week*, and I'm not gonna take my laptop with me...last time I took a laptop with me on holiday it got stolen ;_;
> 
> I'll start where I left off when I come back, hope you guys understand. but if you can't wait for a week you're free to go to some other shop<3
> 
> bye~


we'll wait for ya


----------



## VioNi (Apr 18, 2010)

That's ok. I can wait. Hope you enjoy your break and I'll see ya when you come back!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2010)

Set please 
* Image: 
    * Size: normal
    * Text: forever loved (pink text)
    * Border: rounded
    * Effects: anything that makes it look good pek

Ohhh thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

set make it look *sexy* please 

avy one 125x125 and one 150x150 itsmylife on it squared solid border effects

could u please include sakura in the avy :33

sig  effects solid border squared big :33

on sig have "  intertwined hearts, enter this dangers game of love and war "

stock sig 


stock avy 



thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm back!  and sorry to keep you waiting~ 


here we go:



*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 




;;;








*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 25, 2010)

Request:  Set and avy
Avy: Please focus on Sasuke. 150x150 and sign 500x250
Image: 
Size: senior 
Text: My name ( small) 
Border: dotted. 
Effects: Just make it beautiful, beautiful effects


----------



## Horan (Apr 25, 2010)

SET, please! 



Size: ava: 125x125 sig: As long as it's by 550 x 400 
Text: Unfading Flower
Border: rounded
Effects: any kind of effects as long as it looks nice :3

Thank you in advance! pek

*He's Jonghun from FT Island. Adorable, ain't he?


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2010)

OH MY GOD 

Who iiiis thaaaat?! pek


----------



## KohZa (Apr 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> i'm back!  and sorry to keep you waiting~
> 
> 
> here we go:
> ...


thx so much.i love it .


----------



## VioNi (Apr 25, 2010)

*Welcome back!   Hope you enjoyed your break!*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2010)

^ thanks <3 yeah i had fun 





Alexandra said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> Who iiiis thaaaat?! pek


seconded!




ZexionAxel said:


> thx so much.i love it .


i forgot to remove one last letter on the blonde guy's shirt, so.. 

*Spoiler*: _here's the edited version_ 






 





~Requests' List~

LadyVioNi
Akira Light
Alexandra
itsmylife
Miaakun
Amarantha

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ thanks <3 yeah i had fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx again .


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2010)

^ no problem 



*Spoiler*: _LadyVioNi_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> Set please!
> 
> Stock:
> Border: Half rounded
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



__









~Requests' List~

LadyVioNi
Akira Light
Alexandra
itsmylife
Miaakun
Amarantha

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> seconded!



It's Jonghun from FT Island.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> __





Its beautiful! Thanks so, so ,so much!


----------



## VioNi (Apr 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...





   

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! She looks so cute and the design is so pretty!   I'll rep you now.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2010)

Same sizes as usual. And special avy size too. (150 x 200)
Dotted Borders.


----------



## Laex (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh snow 



Just an av, 150x200, and your usual amazing effects. Keep the nice blue colour though?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Set please
> * Image:
> * Size: normal
> * Text: forever loved (pink text)
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



--


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> set make it look *sexy* please
> 
> avy one 125x125 and one 150x150 itsmylife on it squared solid border effects
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _



sweet i love  it  


thanks snow


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> --



.........Beautiful .........

Rep and cred on the spot!


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 29, 2010)

Set please.

Plz cut off the frames and texts.
Effects and borders up to you ( i like bright soft effects ) but just make your magic as always Snow.

Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2010)

^ lovely art 



Miaakun said:


> Request:  Set and avy
> Avy: Please focus on Sasuke. 150x150 and sign 500x250
> Image:
> Size: senior
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 












Amarantha said:


> SET, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, he is ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 




;;


----------



## Mish (Apr 30, 2010)

Just a set or whatever


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2010)

Image: 
Border: Creators judgement.
Effect: Creators judgement.
Text: None.

Senior sizes please. =)

Will rep and cred, offcourse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Horan (May 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> yeah, he is ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's lovely! 
Thank you so much! +rep


----------



## Yoona (May 1, 2010)

May I get a sig please ?

Sig 

Size - 432 x 284
Black Border
Effects - Nothing specific just make it pretty.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Femme fatale (May 1, 2010)

Set of dis please

 (img in dis paaaage plox)

do what ya'll please


----------



## Grimmjow (May 1, 2010)

I have an avy request but I would like no effects on the avy it's fine how it is.

Link: 

Text: star prince

Border: none

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2010)

made yours first since it's only avatars.


*Spoiler*: _Laex_ 









*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 












~Requests' List~

Hollow'd Heart
?Rinoa?
Mish
SuzumeShouken
Halca
Femme fatale

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> made yours first since it's only avatars.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Laex_



It's so much more than what i was hoping for  Thanks


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

*Image:* 
*Size:* 150x150 & 150x200
*Text:* None.

*Border: *Artist's choice.
*Effects:* Some effects, please.


----------



## chidori09 (May 4, 2010)

A set with this please,
 normal sized
Effects: whatever you feel like
Text: I love you, and you don't pay me. 
Borders: your choice 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 













*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 




;;









~Requests' List~

Mish
SuzumeShouken
Halca
Femme fatale
Undaunted
chidori09

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## Rinoa (May 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!pek
Looks so beautiful Snow!!!

Thank u.+reps


----------



## olehoncho (May 5, 2010)

For a Sig only please.

* Image: 
* Size: ~250 x 200
* Text: Softer Sides
* Border: Rounded and fading border
* Effects: Try to make it look "softer"


----------



## Grimmjow (May 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_



Thank you it looks great


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 6, 2010)

Hi, Snow!

I've come to beg again for a set from this pic:



Senior size, please. I leave everything else to you.


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 











*Spoiler*: _SuzumeShouken_ 











*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 












~Requests' List~

Femme fatale
Undaunted
chidori09
oléhonchô
LadyVioNi
FoxxyKat

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2010)

you guys post something when you take your requests, i don't want to dp post every time -__-



*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_ 




;;;;;


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Undaunted_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _chidori09_


----------



## Undaunted (May 9, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Undaunted_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my 

these look great. thanks snow


----------



## chidori09 (May 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _chidori09_



oh my god. i love it thank you sooo very much


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

Snow! Hey, I opened a shop, and I wanna know if you wanna be an ally?


----------



## KohZa (May 12, 2010)

nvm my request .


----------



## Duffy (May 12, 2010)

*Request*

Uh yeah Snow i'd like to make two requests if that's alright w/ you....

So for the first one i would like this

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




Avi:



Size : 100 x 100
No text, make it round, add w/e effect you want, make it look good 

However i want the pic to concentrate only the face / shoulder area some one like this : 

As long as it looks good idc 

----------
For a sig:



any size, any text, w/e makes it look good, free style on that 

Thanks a lot  Using this set for this site: 




Yeah if there's any problems with ^that request just let me know.


For the seond one 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



i'd like a set out of this pic 

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Boarder: No rounded off boarder or anything on this one plz just make the avatar focus on his face exactly like the pic below



Effects: Ya nothing too major i still want it to have the same type of  dark redish color/background, but if you think a certain add on would make it look nicer than yeah go ahead and add it.

Text: Down on the lover right hand corner, if it's not too much to ask could you add the text "Near" there in black print? If you can then yeah make it the same size as the print on the avatar i posted above, thanks.

*Sig*

Size: 369x540

Boarder: Same boarder as the avatar, not too large tho. So yeah cut out the current black boader plz. And yeah don't round this pic off either.

Text: Samething i asked for the avatar.

Effects: basically everything i asked for the avatar, don't really want any effects or change in the current color of the pic. But if you would like to add some little type of effect to make the pic look better than yeah go ahead.




Hope i explained it clear enough for ya, and yeah thanks a lot for making these sets i been asking for. And also there's no rush on these. Just try to complete them when/if you have time.


----------



## Rinoa (May 14, 2010)

Snow requesting an avy.
Effects and borders up to you.
Thank u.


----------



## Hitomi (May 15, 2010)

sorry for the wait.. Foxxy is next.


*Spoiler*: _ol?honch?_ 







a more faded border:





*@Kiki:* sure, that would be lovely


----------



## olehoncho (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Snow Princess


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 15, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry for the wait.. Foxxy is next.


Yay!......


----------



## VioNi (May 15, 2010)

You're back!  I thought you were too busy or something happened. 

Can I redo my request?


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2010)

Hey snow, it's me again  I'd like a set, please 
 * Image: 
 * Size: normal
 * Text: no text
 * Border: anything
 * Effects: anything that makes it look nice

Thank you so much


----------



## Nuriel (May 16, 2010)

I just have a fanclub banner request.  

Image:


The only text I need on it is either Luffy & Nami Fanclub or NuLa Fc.  Something like that.  iF you need to make it smaller that's okay.  Thanks!


----------



## Rinoa (May 16, 2010)

•Rinoa• said:


> Snow requesting an avy.
> Effects and borders up to you.
> Thank u.


*EDIT*
Myr just made this amazing fanart, Snow i'd like to request a set plz.
I don't know if i need to drop the avy request or not... 

I like softer effects but effects and borders up to you as always.
Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2010)

^ i'll try making the two requests if i have more free time.




*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 



;;









*@LadyVioNi:* ok, post it again. 




~Requests' List~

<<Slug>>
?Rinoa?
Alexandra
Nuriel

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 17, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ i'll try making the two requests if i have more free time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much again, Snow! I love it! You always know what words to put on it.


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_ 





*Spoiler*: _set1_ 













*Spoiler*: _set2_


----------



## Nawheetos (May 21, 2010)

Set please :WOW

Image: 
Size: senior 
Text: Can't think of anything, but if you can go right ahead!
Border: Whatever looks good
Effects: Whatever looks good


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2010)

^ Okies :WOW



*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 




;;;


----------



## KohZa (May 23, 2010)

request for snow(this time for real)



avy:i want animated avatar of the guy and the girl,if possible
Sig:i want you to remove every word except "the just be friend"if possible .
border:thin white 

thats all :33.


----------



## Rinoa (May 23, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ Okies :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!!!pek
Thank you so much Snow. +reps


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2010)

glad you like it 


*Spoiler*: _Alexandra_ 




;


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> glad you like it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Alexandra_
> ...



OMG 

I've fallen in love pek 

Great job!  +rep


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2010)

me too  is that Rain?


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

No, it's Heechul from Super Junior! 

I like rain too though


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2010)

oh thanks! also, link to my shop when you credit Alexandra


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

No problem, okay! :33


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2010)

^ I'll see what I can do... 





~Requests' List~

Nuriel
Nawheetos
ZexionAxel
Furofushi

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​


----------



## Kenshin (May 23, 2010)

Image: 
Size: senior 
Text: Have it say Hang0ver
Border:  dotted
Effects: anything badass


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 24, 2010)

Stock: 
(avy: Ino)
Size: junior 
Text: "Ink and ocean" 
Border: rounded
Effects: up to you, make it cute but simple


----------



## Katz (May 24, 2010)

Snooow. 

I haven't requested in forever, please do your magic with  <333
can you please add the text " lustful warrior" somewhere? :3


----------



## Rinoa (May 25, 2010)

I'm back...

Snow could you cut of the frames and maybe make trans in the background colours?
Borders effects up to you.
Avies: from Sakura / Sasuke

Thank u.


----------



## Hitomi (May 25, 2010)

^ i just made you a set... you'll have to wait a little bit longer coz i've got lots of requests.


----------



## Rinoa (May 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ i just made you a set... you'll have to wait a little bit longer coz i've got lots of requests.


No problem Snow i'll wait , i've been using both, i'm switching between the SS set and Avy because i love both.
Just saw this fanart today and liked, when possible and you have time i have no hurry and i understand.


----------



## KohZa (May 26, 2010)

i change my stock and request.i hope you haven't started on it yet but if ou do then just stick with the previous stock .


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 












*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 




;


----------



## KohZa (May 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 



awesome set is awesome .thx snow


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2010)

snow set please :33


just make it look badass

avy both sizes 

dotted with white borders 


really cool effects :33







thanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_ 




;;;


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 




;;;;;


----------



## Nuriel (May 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Looks great!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 29, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's even better than I'd expected  Thank you!!


----------



## Katz (May 29, 2010)

thank you will rep later too  <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 29, 2010)

Hello Snow

I'd love a senior set of this if the quality of the stock is ok for you I'm fine with whatever you can come up with, just nothing too pink or glitzy as a guideline.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2010)

Hey snu, I would like a set please 

# Image: 
# Size: normal
# Text: get rid of that text in the corner, please. It's not a signature or anything it's just his name and band 
# Border: anything goes
# Effects: anything that looks good :33


----------



## Lupin (May 30, 2010)

*Member:* Junior
*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* Nil
*Border:* Something like 
*Effects:* Anything that is good for the picture I guess.


----------



## Nawheetos (May 30, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome   thank you so much XD


----------



## Milkshake (May 30, 2010)

snow ball ~ can yu reserve ma spot?


----------



## Jze0 (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys, got two requests

First request a transparency of this .

Second request is a signature type banner with the image below.

Border: Something square. the rest I'll let you decide
Text: Twin Moon Princesses
Size: Something small (also let you decide)
Effects: Colorful and Cute that compliment the image.

Thank you to whoever does it.


----------



## Sakubo (May 31, 2010)

Avatar request :33



Size: 1 senior avi, 1 junior

Border: any
Effects: any
Text: none

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (May 31, 2010)

~Requests' List~

•Rinoa•
itsmylife
izzyisozaki
Alexandra
Chrøme
Jze0
xxtsun

If I've forgot anyone, plz let me know ;3​

NO MORE REQUESTS TILL I FINISH THESE!!<3

MAKE ONE MORE AND I'LL NEG YOU!


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 31, 2010)

Edit: Oops, I just now saw that previous post... Sorry.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2010)

*Vampire Princess:* you can edit your post with your request coz I got a new worker! 

her name is Kairi <3 and she's soooo good!! I'll update the front page with her examples soon~

*Kairi:* choose some of the requests on the list and I'll place your name next to them.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 1, 2010)

Dawww Snow, still not your level yet ~!

I'll take Itsy's, Izzy's, Chrome's & Tsun's for you.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Thanks<3 but true to be told, you're getting really good~





~Requests' List~

•Rinoa• /Snow 

itsmylife /Kairi

izzyisozaki /Kairi

Alexandra /Snow

Chrøme /Kairi

Jze0 /Snow

xxtsun /Kairi


~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Snow could you cut of the frames and maybe make trans in the background colours?
> Borders effects up to you.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;;;


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 1, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Dawww Snow, still not your level yet ~!
> 
> I'll take Itsy's, Izzy's, Chrome's & Tsun's for you.


Kairi!!!


Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Snow.
I love it!!! +reps


----------



## VioNi (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Snow! I've got a new request. 

I would like a set with this picture 

If you could shrink the size I'd appreciate it. I'd like the avy to focus on the girl please. Dark, round borders please and text on sig saying "The look in his eyes is enough to make me blush...". Beautiful effects please.

Thankies! I'll be sure to rep and give credit.


----------



## 正Kizaru義 (Jun 1, 2010)

Set Request
Avatar: 125x125 with a rounded border.

Signature: As big as possible with rounded borders


Thanks


----------



## Kairi (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 



; ; 



any alterations needed i'll do as soon as possible


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 2, 2010)

正Kizaru義 said:


> Set Request
> Avatar: 125x125 with a rounded border.
> 
> Signature: As big as possible with rounded borders
> ...


made yours first coz it was easy.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 2, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it pek thanks so much kairina <3


----------



## Ayana (Jun 2, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: resize and do whatever you want with it
Stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alexandra_ 




;;


----------



## Kairi (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chrome_ 



 |  | 

 any alterations i'll be glad to make


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, thanks soooooooooo much Snuball pek

You do such great work


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2010)

^ is that a joke request? seriously.


----------



## Gino (Jun 3, 2010)

...........


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 3, 2010)

Senior sized Sig only. Everything else is up to you. Effects would be appreciated. 

Text- Stealing the Torch. Continuing the Legacy.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

umm..snu, I was wondering if I could get a 150x150 as well?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2010)

^ you won't be able to upload it till you reach 1,000 posts.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 3, 2010)

Request for Snow Princess!!

A set please!

*Image: *
*Size:* Senior for ava but not too big for sig hehe
*Text:* Wd0
*Border:* Solid I suppose
*Effects: *Anything you like because this is not my area of expertise :S
*Other*: I know the stock is of a manga pic and therefore not really of high quality so if you can't use that for whatever reason or if it doesn't look good because of its quality, then just use this:


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiii!!! I was wondering if u can make me a a sig out of this??



I want it transparent with curved words around the bottom of the pic saying "Let me concern about you from now on, too." and text up above saying something like Starry Sky, but thats optional, i was wondering if u can emphasize the scorpio in the pic as well?? Becuse he is a scorpio lol, ummm size just senior please and that all from my request


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2010)

Do what you want with it.  No pink


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ you won't be able to upload it till you reach 1,000 posts.



Special occasion


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jze0_ 






;;








Alexandra said:


> Special occasion



*Spoiler*: _ok_ 












~Requests' List~

itsmylife / Kairi

xxtsun / Kairi

VioNi / Snow

Ayana

Unoriginal

Dracule Mihawk / Snow

Bleach / Snow

Keiichi Song

Sunako

krome


~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _ok_


Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!! pek I'll double-rep you for your total awesomeness


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jze0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...  its quite lovely, thank you very much I love it! 

Rep+


----------



## Kairi (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _xxTsun_ 



 | 





*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 



 |  |  | 






just give me another request snowy and take whichever you want, i'll do it on sunday ;D


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Kairi.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2010)

Kairi said:


> just give me another request snowy and take whichever you want, i'll do it on sunday ;D


pick whichever you like from the list above.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 5, 2010)

Usual sizes (senior avy, 400 x 400 or 500 x 500 sig  and 150 x 200 special avy. Avy's of Hayley and one of Josh (the boy with the lip ring) and Hayley together.
 Dotted borders. Make it cute and girly please and saturated.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 5, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _xxTsun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my god i love it shizuo XD

kairi your getting soo much better


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> requestie (for kairi, since snowy is busy)
> set please ~ Seniorsized
> 
> Nothing too big pls.


ah no you. last time i made you a set you didn't use or rep for it, and i kinda remember you doing the same when i used to work at fraj's, *so don't request in this shop again.* you want Kairi go ask her somewhere else.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 7, 2010)

Set please

stock:
Borders: whatever you think fits it
Effects: whatever you think fits it but not too girly please
Text: [sig]"Play with my heart"[Ava] "Player" can I have one with text and one without? 

Thanks a lot!! Will rep and cred


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 




;







*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_ 




;






Bleach, Keiichi Song and Sunako will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2010)

Yay!!!!! Okay!!!


----------



## VioNi (Jun 7, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 7, 2010)

you have to come and claim the set here in the shop otherwise it goes to the giveaways. you didn't do that and didn't use it. anyways this convo ends here. don't spam my thread.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll take Sunako's & Ayana's and try to do them tomorrow.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 




;;






*Spoiler*: _Keiichi Song_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




;;


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 8, 2010)

*a warm welcome to our new worker Morphine*





~Requests' List~

Ayana

Unoriginal

krome

Hollow'd Heart

Viscaria

~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2010)

Snowy krome and Unoriginal have deleted their requests. So that leaves​ 
Ayana​ 
Hollow'd Heart​ 
Viscaria​ 
Sunako / Kairi but you did it as well​ 
I guess I could do Holow'd heart's. Will probably have it done tomorrow.​ 
and thanks for the welcome ​


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 8, 2010)

This is getting really annoying. I spend some time working on a set and come here to find out that the person who asked for it had deleted their request or had it done in some other shop, or not even come to pick the set at all, or at least say thank you for your hard work but i'm not gonna use the set! 


it's not like I get paid for this or that these request are skill challenging. AND I HAVE A FUCKING LIFE! so don't expect your set to be done at the same day. 


Those who request and don't delete their requests within 24 hours OR make the same request in another shop will not be welcomed here again. Just a fair little warning.



new list:




~Requests' List~

Ayana

Hollow'd Heart / Morphine

Viscaria

~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot ^___^! Will +rep and cred ofc =D


----------



## Rubi (Jun 8, 2010)

Excuse me, I edited my request. Hope that's ok


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2010)

*Hollow'd Heart*

;

;



there were a couple of problems with your request.

Firstly, I couldn't make the signature square because the band members are too close to each other and you'd lose someone.

I made individual avatars only from Hayley and they look messed up for the same reason. I didn't bother with ones of Josh. I suggest sticking to the ones with them both.

And I hope I did the signature as you liked: cute and girly.

Rep & Cred.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Hollow'd Heart*
> 
> ;
> 
> ...



It's perfect.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 10, 2010)

Morphine that's beautiful  <3 

wish I could rep you again.. must spread first


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2010)

requesting for snow princesse :33

set please


Text on sig : " i always wanted to know you to meet you ".......Mom"

ava on naruto :33 both sizes 

just make it beautiful 


light them up bit



dotted with white borders :33


sig the size of the pic







you dont have to do it if your too busy  snow


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 11, 2010)

^ no i'm not busy, i'll do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

ohh thanks soo much snow


----------



## Kairi (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 



;;;


----------



## Ayana (Jun 13, 2010)

It's beautiful, thank you.
:33


----------



## Horan (Jun 13, 2010)

Set, please 

Image: 
Size: Junior
Text: Badass Romance
Border: dotted
Effects: light effects, etc, anything as long as it looks lovely. 


Thank you!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

;;



hope you like it. Don't forget to rep and cred


----------



## Horan (Jun 13, 2010)

^It's awesome! Thanks so much!  Will be using right away.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Set Prease 

Image: 

Size: Juuunior 

Text, Border, and Effects you can do anything with 

And, If you can, get rid of or cut off the link? Thank you


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

could you find a higher quality stock? LQ is so hard to work with.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll try 



and the thing in the corner...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm afraid nothing is showing.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 13, 2010)

Set please 

Image: 
Size: both sizes
Text: "Lustful Secret"
Border: rounded
Effects: up to you, make it passionate


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Try again :33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2010)

Request List:

Alexandra/ Morphine

Desert Butterfly
​


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




;;









~Requests' List~

Viscaria / Snow
Alexandra /  Morphine
Desert Butterfly

~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Berserk (Jun 14, 2010)

Set Please:

    * Image: Excluding the black bars on top and bottom:    * Size: Senior.
    * Text: No Text.
    * Border: Most suitable, though not rounded.
    * Effects: Whatever works best with source image.  Darkish?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 14, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Set please
> 
> stock:
> Borders: whatever you think fits it
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




if you want any changes just ask, since there isn't that many requests now.

;


----------



## Rubi (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks a lot snow I LOVE IT!!! Rep and cred 

oh and by the way I won't be able to wear the avatar right away. I still have to get to a pc. Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





soo pretty omg i love it li love it :33 will wear after this one i swear  

i love it sooo much


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2010)

*Alexandra*





don't forget to rep&cred, hope you like it.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks really good!  Thanks so much Rep+cred :33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm happy you're satisfied. Do come back soon.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

uhm, also if I could get a 150x150 for  site?


----------



## krome (Jun 15, 2010)

Avatar - animation(?)~

Stock: , , ,  - Would you be able to use all four in one?
Borders: None
Effects: As little as possible
Text: None


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> uhm, also if I could get a 150x150 for  site?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2010)

~Requests' List~

Desert Butterfly
Immortal Kage / Snow
krome

~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 15, 2010)

*Request: Junior set

Effects: Just something that makes it pretty 
Text: Girls of Fairy Tail.
Can I get my avatar to focus on the girl with white hair?
Dotted border also. 
Thanks in advance.  *


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

*CyanaHeart*





rep & cred, please

I'll do Desert Butterfly either tonight or tomorrow morning, Snow.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thank you 
Ill wear it soon. *


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

come back soon, glad you like it.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 15, 2010)

*Image:* 
*Size:* 150x200 avatars.

*Text:* "Misaka Mikoto" and then "Railgun" somewhere below it. 

*Border:* your choice.

*Effects:* your choice.
Request for Snow Princess, seeing as you did such a great job on my last request.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2010)

~Requests' List~

Desert Butterfly / Morphine
Immortal Kage  
krome / Snow
Undaunted / Snow

~VM the the requester with a link to their finished request~
​


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2010)

*Desert Butterfly*

;



rep&cred~


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 16, 2010)

avatar: 

sig: 

Senoir. Do what you please with them. :3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2010)

taking Femme Fatale, will do it tomorrow, Snowylubz


----------



## Morphine (Jun 17, 2010)

rep&cred, hope you like~


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 17, 2010)

Morphine said:


> rep&cred, hope you like~



Thank you <3 :3


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 17, 2010)

krome said:


> Avatar - animation(?)~
> 
> Stock: , , ,  - Would you be able to use all four in one?
> Borders: None
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



;


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 17, 2010)

Request set to Snow Princess or Morphine.

effects up to you
Borders:tiny solid
Sig:trans
Text: love the life you live, live the life you love

Thank you.

Stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 18, 2010)

*@Morphine:* I'll take Immortal Kage and you can have Rinoa's if you want to.



*Spoiler*: _Undaunted_ 



;;


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Undaunted_
> 
> 
> 
> ;;


these are all great 

thanks a lot snow princess


----------



## Morphine (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think I could, not too good with text...


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 18, 2010)

you wanna switch or should I do both?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2010)

yes, let's switch.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2010)

*Immortal Kage*





hope you like, rep&cred~


----------



## Berserk (Jun 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Immortal Kage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  They're nice.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi i have 200 post i was so happy that i'll request at this cool shop  tahhh..so i want a set like this examples:
*Examples:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Av.
Sig. 



*Stock:*

*Else* About the border (sig. and av.)Black and like this one Here: add some cool effects  and u can add a text: "I'm the patron saint of the denial
With an angel face and a taste for suicidal" enjoy  and 10ks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 20, 2010)

^ I'll have yours done after Rinoa. welcome to the shop btw~


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 20, 2010)

•Rinoa• said:


> Request set to Snow Princess or Morphine.
> 
> effects up to you
> Borders:tiny solid
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;;


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 20, 2010)

*Image:* 
*Size:* senior
*Text:* whatever you think it needs
*Border:*  rounded,
*Effects:* whatever you think works


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 20, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow looks amazing and colourfull.

I loved and i love the way you worked your magic in the text.Thank so mux, you awesome.  +reps


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Hi i have 200 post i was so happy that i'll request at this cool shop  tahhh..so i want a set like this examples:
> *Examples:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


sorry if it's not the same style you wanted, i don't have those brushes anymore. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



;;





i'll do Pai? next.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 22, 2010)

Stock
same sizes and borders as usual.
Senior and special Avies focusing on Elphaba, one on G(a)linda and one of them together. :ho
Some variations if you want to make them would be oz-some.
Text: "What is this feeling?"


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 23, 2010)

Avatar request 

*Size: * senior
*Text: * haha
*Border:* normal
*Effects:* cool effects you think will look good


----------



## Jade (Jun 23, 2010)

Set Request

Stock:Size:Normal
Border: Dotted
Effects: Not to much.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2010)

Request List:

»•Paiñ•«/Snow

Hollow'd Heart/ Morphine

Tori Hidaka/ Kairi

Aurora/ Kairi

I'll have Hollow done tomorrow sometime~
 ​


----------



## Kairi (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll take Aurora and Toru.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 23, 2010)

??Pai? said:


> *Image:*
> *Size:* senior
> *Text:* whatever you think it needs
> *Border:*  rounded,
> *Effects:* whatever you think works



*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 23, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;


Wow this is amazing snow , great job


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 24, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry if it's not the same style you wanted, i don't have those brushes anymore.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



it looks great,10ks so much ^^


----------



## Legendarywun (Jun 24, 2010)

Fairly simple request. 

Sig
Images: 


Size: Senior

Text: Pleasure or something

Effects: For the sig, i'd like a simple transparency. sorta make it seem like he's at the right hand side of your screen pointing at you. also if you can add some black malevolent butterflies with a purple outline, all around him, that'd be appreciated. 

something like  but tranparent and not colored.

Border: none


Avy
Image: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Senior

Text: none

Effects: nothing really, the color scheme should match the sig 

borders: dotted or not its up to you.




EDIT:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2010)

*Hollow'd Heart

*;;



I thought that the thin white border would be more suitable than dotted, hope you don't mind

rep&cred~


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 24, 2010)

Legendarywun said:


> Fairly simple request.
> 
> Sig
> Images:
> ...


that's only a psd file not a brush.. but I've found another working brush:


and I've placed the butterflies like in the example pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 




;;;


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 24, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Hollow'd Heart
> 
> *;;
> 
> ...



Perfect. pek


----------



## Kairi (Jun 24, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Set Request
> 
> Stock:Size:Normal
> Border: Dotted
> Effects: Not to much.




*Spoiler*: __ 



; 

;


----------



## Jade (Jun 25, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Legendarywun (Jun 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> that's only a psd file not a brush.. but I've found another working brush:
> 
> 
> and I've placed the butterflies like in the example pic:
> ...



your amazing thank you so much.. cred and unlimited rep right?


----------



## Rubi (Jun 25, 2010)

I fucking hate the 6 month thing. That's the only thing getting in the way from my seniorship .



Type of request - set please
Set size - ...........junior
Border - same as the current one
Effects - Not too girly. Please make it creepy/gothic 
Text - "My fair lady"" please use a gothic/cursive/fancy font
Stock - 

Thank you and sorry if the stock isn't the best.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 26, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> I fucking hate the 6 month thing. That's the only thing getting in the way from my seniorship .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _tell me if you want a border added and what kind_


----------



## Kairi (Jun 26, 2010)

Toru Hidaka said:


> Avatar request
> 
> *Size: * senior
> *Text: * haha
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;;;;


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks so much snow it looks perfect! 

I wanted a solid black border but scratch that, this looks so much better . 

THANKS AGAIN, REP CRED AND I'LL WEAR IT IN A FEW.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 26, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;



Thank you sooooooo much  I would use it right now but my computer isn't working and I'm writing this from my ipod touch 

+rep an cred


----------



## Mai (Jun 26, 2010)

Kairi :33
Set please

150x150 avatar. dotted borders for both ava and sig.
If you could try removing the text please. (if you can't, it's ok)
make it vibrant and pretty <33

thanks


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Request for Kairi 

Type of request - set
Stock - 
Set size - senior & junior
Border - rounded 
Effects - soft effects, make it "nighty" and add a bit of sparkles if possible
Text - "Ever thine, ever mine, ever ours"


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2010)

request for Kari 

set 
effects just make it emotional and beautiful 

border dotted with white border and semi rounded 

size senior avy on the girl with the headband and the blue haired boy together 

480 x  380  sig size

on sig " As we go on
We remember
All the times we
Had together
And as our lives change
From whatever
We will still be
Friends Forever"



thank kei


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2010)

_HOUSEKEPING_

Mai/ Kairi
Desert Butterfly/ Kairi
itsmylife/ Kairi​


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

Snow ;-; I have just found the most amazing stock 



Set please.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2010)

Could someone make a set from these two stocks? just do what you think works best. if not, just an avy of the purple-hair please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2010)

Mai said:


> Kairi :33
> Set please
> 
> 150x150 avatar. dotted borders for both ava and sig.
> ...



Mai <3


*Spoiler*: __ 





_if you want any changes let me know_


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Mai <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nicely done Kairi <3

thankyouuuu


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Request for Snow or Kairi
Image: 
Size: senior 
Text: My Brother's Blood Machine
Border: rounded
Effects: add some effects


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 29, 2010)

^ I'll take whamslam's




Laex said:


> Snow ;-; I have just found the most amazing stock
> 
> 
> 
> Set please.



*Spoiler*: __ 



;
;


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ I'll take whamslam's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is it. That you ish so awesomesss? D:


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Request for Kairi
> 
> Type of request - set
> Stock -
> ...




*Spoiler*: _i couldn't really make "nighty" but i honestly tried_ 




;
;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2010)

Request for Kairi pek

Image: 
Size:Junior
Border: any 
text: add it if you want 
effects: anything that makes it look good pek

lol, I didn't use template


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 29, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: _i couldn't really make "nighty" but i honestly tried_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is 10 times better than what I asked for


----------



## Rellie (Jun 29, 2010)

Could someone do me a set of this-



Whatever effects/text/anything else you like!


----------



## Kairi (Jun 30, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> request for Kari
> 
> set
> effects just make it emotional and beautiful
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;
;;;


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

holly shit i love it will wear soon 


thanks Kei


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rellie_ 



 ; 





_*rep&cred~*_


----------



## Rellie (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks so much Morphine!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 2, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Request for Kairi pek
> 
> Image:
> Size:Junior
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks    <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 2, 2010)

can i have a set
Text: "I Want You...." "....To Only Be Mine.."
Size: Senior
avatar of both faces
avatar and sig rounded
add any other effects that you want


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

requesting kairi 

make it really adorable 

on sig " Please god tell me why i love this girl "

dotted white borders 

senior size


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2010)

For Snow Princess

Same sizes as usual, dotted borders and special 150 x 200 avy.
Make it cute.
Sig Text (optional): _Alice in Wonderland_


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 4, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kek / Snow
DeterminedIdiot
Sir Crocodile
Kazehana
Hollow'd Heart /Snow​


----------



## whamslam3 (Jul 4, 2010)

thnx snow


----------



## Daedus (Jul 5, 2010)

Signature request.



Keep the sizes as they are.
No borders necessary.
No text.
Split the image into two panels and animate them so they are within 5 seconds or so of one another. They should read like the comic itself.

Thank you, in advance.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2010)

Taking DeterminedIdiot, Snow. will have it by tomorrow


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 5, 2010)

Request (For Snow Princess): Set
Image: .
Size: Senior.
Text: None.
Border: Dotted. 
Effects: Whatever looks good to you.


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 5, 2010)

Requesting Kairi please. 



Senior, full set, any effects, no text, and a dotted border, please.


----------



## JJ (Jul 6, 2010)

Would like to get a set please 

*Image:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200 for the avy, doesn't matter for sig
*Text:* Cerys (just for the sig)
*Border:* leaving up to your discretion
*Effects:* leaving up to your discretion


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_ 









_*rep&cred~*_​


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 6, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_
> ...


 
awesome thanks.​


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 











*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;








*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


Kazehana // Kairi
Daedus
Solon Solute // Snow 
Quincy James // Kairi
JediJaina
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2010)

um i requested kari too


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you Snow!


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 7, 2010)

^ no prob .. n_n/




Daedus said:


> Signature request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 










Solon Solute said:


> Request (For Snow Princess): Set
> Image: .
> Size: Senior.
> Text: None.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 













*I'll take JediJaina~*


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks great. Thank you.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2010)

A set request please for Snow Princess! :33

Images: 
Size: Senior!
Text: Wd0
Border: Up to you!

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2010)

i'll start tomorrow, i've been having exhaustion problems
i haven't forgotten :]


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 10, 2010)

^ it's ok Kairi, don't worry about these requests. if you're tired; me and Morphine can take care of them~




JediJaina said:


> Would like to get a set please
> 
> *Image:*
> *Size:* 150 x 200 for the avy, doesn't matter for sig
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;;


----------



## JJ (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you for the set. I had a hard time choosing which avatar.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 10, 2010)

glad you like it JJ


----------



## Rubi (Jul 10, 2010)

Set please



borders: whatever you like
effects: make it look badass
text: I'm through with you [sig] 

or



borders: whatever you like
effects: make it look badass
text: The war begins.....now[sig]


thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2010)

Kairi i edit my request 

sorry


----------



## Kairi (Jul 12, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> requesting kairi
> 
> make it really adorable
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



;;


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2010)

Kairi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;;



soooooo  cute must wear now


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

For Kairi or Snu 
I'd like an avy. 

Size:* Senior*
pic: Anything Donghae
effects,borders, and text: whatever works


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 12, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


Bleach // Snow
Viscaria
Alexandra
​


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> A set request please for Snow Princess! :33
> 
> Images:
> Size: Senior!
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing work as usual pek

Repped


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 15, 2010)

^ glad you like it Bleach ;3

I'll do Viscaria's next~


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 15, 2010)

Image:  or 
Size: Ava(s); 150x150 and 150x200, one of boy and girl
Text: None
Border: Slightly dotted
Effects: I dont care


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)

taking Heather, will have tomorrow~


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Quincy James said:


> Requesting Kairi please.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior, full set, any effects, no text, and a dotted border, please.






Hopefully my request wasn't forgotten 
If you're not well Kairi you don't have to do it


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jul 15, 2010)

*A set request for Snow Princess.
~Hope its not that bad. 
Size : Junior ~One 150x200 for the other site. 
Effects: Just make it pretty plz.
Text: Sweet pink
Borders: doesnt matter*


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, Snow!

Could you please make a set for me from this:


----------



## Katz (Jul 16, 2010)

Snow. 

I'd like a signature with , have fun with it.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 16, 2010)

Request to Snow.

Effects:softer bright... rest up to you as always.

Thank you


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 



;

;





*rep&cred*​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks morphy bby


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

glad you like it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 



;





I hope you don't mind, Snow is piled up.

*Rep&Cred.*​


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 17, 2010)

^ thanks Morph<3



*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _Alexandra_ 




;;

I'll throw in a gif too:






*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


Quincy James // Kairi 
FoxxyKat // snow
Katz // snow
•Rinoa• // snow
​


----------



## Rubi (Jul 17, 2010)

God snow, it looks so badass! Thanks so much, I love it~ I totally love the colors since blue's one of my faves. Thanks again!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much 

I'll wear them when I get approval


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jul 17, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No problem. Thank you, I like it. 
Ill wear it soon. *


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




;



I could try a darker background if you don't like it light.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 



;




hope you like
*
rep&cred*


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 19, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Snow, you've done it again. Beautiful work! Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2010)

requested snow or kairi 

set

seinor

effects what ever fits 

border you decide

sig



avy



on sig " entwined together in this destiny of risks and hardships because that one pill that change our lives"
thanks


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 19, 2010)

Image:
 For the sig: 
For the avi: 
Size: senior
Text: Avi: Angel
Sig: Amore mio
Border: whatever looks good ^^
Effects: I would love if you could merge the first image (which is two) into the sig please ^^
And the second image as the avatar, effects as you want but not too bright please ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 20, 2010)

FoxxyKat said:


> Oh, Snow, you've done it again. Beautiful work! Thank you!




*Spoiler*: _I've darkened it a tad bit_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 21, 2010)

Katz said:


> Snow.
> 
> I'd like a signature with , have fun with it.



*Spoiler*: __ 




;;;


*Spoiler*: __ 



















*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


•Rinoa• // snow
Kazehana // snow or kairi
darkangelcel 
​


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 




;;





pek


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Snow!!!

I love it.pek +reps


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 21, 2010)

Transparent but keep the yellow glow.  Thank you!!!  Oh, and you don't have to re-size it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2010)

there you go


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn that was fast.  Thanks Morphine!!!  SP, enjoy that free rep.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2010)

it's obligatory, lol  but thanks anyhow

i require rep and cred always


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 21, 2010)

Morphine said:


> it's obligatory, lol  but thanks anyhow
> 
> i require rep and cred always



I repped Snow thinking she would do it first lol, forgetting that she has a team on the job.  You did a good job though, so I got you already.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_


----------



## Garfield (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Snowgirl 

I'd like a set please.

Stocks:
 ||  ||  || 

Please go low-mediumish on the effects and the main focus should be the car so that effects seem there just for supporting role ^_^

Otherwise, you can do whatever else you like with it. Any border, pallete, etc whatever your choice.

Thanksyou :3


----------



## Kiss (Jul 22, 2010)

Request for Snow. pek
(I can wait, if you're too busy with other requests. :3)

Could you make a pretty set for me out of  please?

Size: senior

Effects/borders/text/anything else is up to you. I trust your magic.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2010)

Snow or Kari i edit mine


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 26, 2010)

adee said:


> Hey Snowgirl
> 
> I'd like a set please.
> 
> ...


Hey adee 


*Spoiler*: __ 




lol too much cyan! O_O 

;;;






I guess I didn't go easy on the effects don't use it if you don't like it <3


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _another darker version_


----------



## Garfield (Jul 26, 2010)

MUUUUUUUUUUUCH BETTER

LOVE YOU

Will use it when the current one expires

until then please accept rep number one.

Rep number two will be delivered when I wear it. Two because I made you work more by request :3


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 26, 2010)

lol it's ok no need for rep, had fun working on it 

btw, don't forget to save them or host them in your photobucket account coz i can't guarantee them not being removed.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jul 27, 2010)

Request: set//
Size: normal
Text: I want to live my life from a new perspective
Border: dotted
Effects: just something nice with soft colors, please<3

thaaaanks ;3;<33


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello. 

Requesting a signature



Just do something to it to make it look epic ploxx. 

Thank you. :>


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 28, 2010)

* Type of Request: Set
* Stock: 

* Size: 150x200 avi normal size sig
* Border:Normal
* Details: Just add some cool waterish effects if possible
The Sig and avi should say Kenshin somewhere
thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


Kazehana // Snow or kairi
Kiss // Snow
sapphireninja
Dei-Senpai
Freya
Kenshin
​
I better get cracking.. >__>


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 




;;;


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 28, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: 3/4 rounded
Effects: Anything that you think will look good - I don't mind!

Thankyou to whoever does it and will rep. and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god i love it i loVE I LOVE  it 


thanks snow :33


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey i have a request...

AVY AND SIG please
stock: 


make the sig 640 x 480 please..


if u could i would like for u to strengthen the flame, like make it stand out more...also strengthen that ray of sunlight coming down with some cool effects!

also add the words "BANG!" in whatever font u think fits by the top....

and the avatar just however u want with any effects u think will work.


p.s keep up the good works ive been checking out ur works and they have been awesome.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 28, 2010)

Requesting: Set
Size: Junior 



Border: Preferably square
Effects: Do as you see fit. Although for the avatar I would only like the girl with the black hair to be in it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2010)

Which ones would you like me to take, Snow?


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2010)

^ I'll take Dei-Senpai and TRI05, you can take your pick from the rest.<3


*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


sapphireninja
Dei-Senpai // Snow
Freya
Kenshin
rozzalina
TRI05 // Snow
Ishamael​


*Spoiler*: _Kiss_ 




;;
;;


----------



## Kiss (Jul 29, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kiss_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG such a beautiful set!!  I LOVE IT! pek
Thank you sooo much Snow! 
*reps*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll get rozzalina and Freya, will have today or tomorrow sometime <3


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2010)

gloria or anyone, can you make a senior ava from this? 


don't wanna do it myself coz i'll mess it up  thankies


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2010)

Same sizes as usual.
Special 150 x 200 avy of Black Rock Shooter, senior avy and sig too.
Profile pic of . 170 x 170.
Dotted borders for all.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 30, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> hey i have a request...
> 
> AVY AND SIG please
> stock:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Jul 30, 2010)

Set please [snow or kairi]


*Spoiler*: __ 





size: junior
border: up to you
effects: elegant and gothic
text: "Roses are red, Violets are blue...."
[av]"Viscaria"


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2010)

*
Spoiler: rozzalina 











rep&cred
*​


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 30, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *
> Spoiler: rozzalina
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou so much Morphy  Will do ~


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 31, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Request: set//
> Size: normal
> Text: I want to live my life from a new perspective
> Border: dotted
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jul 31, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I looove it  Thanks so much~ 

I'm going to wear this for like a month...


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got CS5, time to crack it out.

I'll take Viscaria [Oh, Alois. Nice choice there!].


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2010)

taking James, will have tomorrow~


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 2, 2010)

You'll need to delete your post then.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 2, 2010)

request snow. 



avy:senior sized. 
sig & effect: whatever you think suits with the color of the pic. 

thx .


----------



## Kairi (Aug 2, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Set please [snow or kairi]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





_i didn't really have a lot to work with but i tried. i like alois x grell though, good to see a kuroshitsuji fan. and if you ever need stocks, let me know!_


----------



## Rubi (Aug 3, 2010)

It looks very simple and elegant. Thank you so much~ Better than I exoected.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 3, 2010)

*James



rep und cred Mr.
*


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 3, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


Kenshin
Ishamael
Hollow'd Heart // snow 
ZexionAxel // snow
​


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 3, 2010)

Set

    * 
    * Size: Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.
The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.
    * Text: No
    * Border: Dotted
    * Effects: Add your favorite effect pl0x?


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 3, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Same sizes as usual.
> Special 150 x 200 avy of Black Rock Shooter, senior avy and sig too.
> Profile pic of . 170 x 170.
> Dotted borders for all.



*Spoiler*: __ 






;

;


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2010)

[SNOW PRINCESS]
Image: 

Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Effects: Yes, be creative. Have fun with the image.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 3, 2010)

Just ignore my request for now Snow. ---


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 4, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


Kenshin
Ishamael
ZexionAxel // snow
Lucien Lachance
Raiden // snow
Red Version
​


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kenshin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ishamael_ 



;


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ishamael_
> 
> 
> 
> ;



Thanks so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 7, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




 if you want it rounded or add a border, just ask.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 7, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its awesome .thx .


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like an
ava (150x150): 
and a sig (same size as it is): 
no text, no border for the ava and a fine black one for the sig, 
effects but nothing too fancy please :3
thanks!


----------



## Cyana♥ (Aug 8, 2010)

*
Junior set.

Border doesnt matter
Effects: Soft and pretty 
Text: Blossoming Love

Thanks in advance ~
*


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 9, 2010)

Raiden said:


> [SNOW PRINCESS]
> Image:
> 
> Size: 150x150
> ...







*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Lucien Lachance
Red Version
Mia
CyanaHeart
​


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Set
> 
> *
> * Size: Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




aw I forgot about the dotted border part.. if you don't like the border I can make it dotted.

;








*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Mia
CyanaHeart
​


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mia_ 











*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 




;
;
;


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 10, 2010)

Request for Snow <3



Senior sized and make it pretty please. 

Knock yourself out. ;3


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 11, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's great  Nice job. Could I have the dotted borders though?


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _^ here_ 



;


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

requesting snow princess  



sig all characters included in the sig and the chains 

border semi round with white borders and a blue outline 

just make it pretty and badass and emotional   also have diagonal line texture please in it

try to take out the words or just cover them really well

on it have "fighting to save you crying out to you with my soul" 

stock



thanks


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 13, 2010)

Set please!


550 (Width) x 400 (Height)

Dotted Border, and whatever effects you like!


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 14, 2010)

Snow i would like to request a set please....

Avy: one on Sakura/other on Sasuke/tiny borders

Could you make two sigs as well or mix up the images? Because i'd like to use an avy from Sakura with a sig with Sasuke and vice versa with the names...

Just see how'll work out better. Any effects up to you but softer plz.

Thank you in advance:


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2010)

taking rashin, will have tomorrow


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 14, 2010)

Morphine said:


> taking rashin, will have tomorrow



Thanks! pek


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2010)

For Snow Princess.
 Usual sizes, borders, set, and i want avy's of both people; separate and together. Also, 150 x 200 avys.
Sig Text (optional): 
Oh say, wouldn't you like to be older and married with me?

Also, keep it simple, not too many effects.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2010)

might be a few days till i complete the request~


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 15, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Request for Snow <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;






next, Kazehana.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 15, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kazehana // *Snow*
rashin-sama // *Morphine*
•Rinoa•
Hollow'd Heart
Viscaria
​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry but deleted requet


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

i finished editing


----------



## Purchase (Aug 17, 2010)

Set Request


* Image:
    Size: Can you make a senior sized one. 
    Text: Al Jefferson #25
     Border: Whatever looks best
     Effects: Whatever works for you

It's the guy with 25 on his jersey


----------



## Taylor (Aug 17, 2010)

Can I have a set please 
Image 

Second link if first doesn't work 

Size -Junior
Text -On the cig can you fit in my name 'Aye', not too big though.
Border -Something hot.
Effects- Just make it look sexy.
Make the avy out of her face and the watermelon and the sig, just use your imagination.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2010)

rashin-sama


*Spoiler*: __ 









rep and cred


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*


Size: 150x150

Border: black and white

No effects on the direct picture, but I would like a background added on the white, whatever you think looks nice, of the top half of her body with the sword in the avatar.


*Signature*


I would like it made transparent, removing just the open white, resized to max signature size, no effects.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Gots a set request  

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




Want a transparency done and resized smaller to regular sig size. All the white gone please. 




*Spoiler*: _avy_ 




Wanted some words in this saying "So Mean ♥" please.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 











*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _Sakura_ 



;;


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;

;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 

















*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Purchase
Aye
Sephiroth
Toru Hidaka
​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i love it. I gotta spread rep before i can rep you again.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

fuuu love it will wear it now


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 19, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank so much Snow!!!

I love it. +reps


----------



## Duffy (Aug 19, 2010)

Request(s)


*Spoiler*: __ 






That render. Make it the same size as the ezio one, and tell her to free style it and make it look good. For the text, make it say "Solitude" on it.

Size: 307x396 (or something around that)
Text: Solitude
Border: Render the pic plz
Effects: Just free style on it and make it look nice.

And could ya make an avatar out of this picV



Just make it the same as this one  (Was made by Juli for me)

But make the new one include all of shisui's hair and stuff like this pic 

Size: A 135x135 and another that's 125x125 plz
Text: Nothing
Boarder: Same as the one juli made 
Effect(s): same as the one juli made or if u could make it look better than add a few touches or change it up or w/e
Note: Try not include too much of that light if u can't remove it.

If it doesn't take too much time/work then u could add a sig of shisui to the request too.

Size: About 400x350 or something around that
Text: Nothing
Boarder: same as avatar
Note: Just dnt include the logo at the top of the pic or anything but get the uchiha symbol in the pic




Thanks, Snow


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 20, 2010)

Purchase said:


> Set Request
> 
> 
> * Image:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

* Request - set, please
* Stock -
* Size - senior, please :3
* Borders, Effects, and Text - Anything you think is good~


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 21, 2010)

Set
Sasuke for the avatar.

Image: 

Size: Avatar - 125x125
Sig - width - 350
height - 450

Text: 
sig - falling from the inside

Border: no border
Effects: whatever you'd like for the sig. :33
Icon - nothing too special for the icon though.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Aug 22, 2010)

Request for a set by:

    * Image: 
    * Size: Normal
    * Text: Hyuuga Hinata
    * Border: Rounded
    * Effects: I'm looking for something similar to this.

For avatar; 

For sig; 

Thanks a bunch!

Edit: Sorry about the Sig.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2010)

*I am unable to take requests till 2nd September since I'm on vacation and this computer doesn't have Photoshop.

Sorry for the inconvenience.*


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 22, 2010)

Request for Snow Princess:

Image: 
Size: Senior

Text/border/effects are up to you, just make it pretty. :33

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aye_ 




;








*Morphine:* it's ok, I can handle it, have fun on your vacation. 



*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Sephiroth
Toru Hidaka
Duffy
Alexandra
Killartist
Matrix_Ice
Nightshade
​


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 23, 2010)

Set please.

Size: Senior

Avy:
[sp][/sp]

Sig:
[sp][/sp]

The sig is fine as it is, just resize it.

I want the avy to be focused on the face that's not covered with a hoodie. The one with the tattoo on his neck. I also want the color theme to match the sig.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Toru Hidaka_ 




;

;





*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




;


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 24, 2010)

Senior set

Sig - 


*Spoiler*: __ 





or





Avy - 

Use whatever effects you like.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 25, 2010)

Snooooooooow 

Set of this please!

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks <3


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toru Hidaka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Snow!~
+rep and cred


----------



## Rubi (Aug 25, 2010)

Set, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 




size: junior
border: Anything that's not rounded/dotted
effects: up to you
text: "Your highness, why are you alone? Why are you playing against yourself?" [sig] "Yes, your highness ♥" [av]

Thank you~


----------



## Rima (Aug 25, 2010)

Set Please.
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Just make it pretty
text: They both prefer Sasuke


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 




;








*Spoiler*: _Alexandra_ 











*Spoiler*: _Killartist_ 




;






*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Matrix_Ice
Nightshade
Turquoise
Dracule Mihawk
Kiki
Viscaria
Kaname




please no more requests until I finish these.​


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you. <3 I love it!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the avatar I wanted a thin black and white border, and on the signature I wanted just the white around the picture removed, not the blue sky cloud.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 26, 2010)

^ overworking me ... I'm doing this for free ya know..


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ overworking me ... I'm doing this for free ya know..



Well, please accept my gratitude and rep.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 27, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toru Hidaka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's great. Thanks. Rep and cred for ya


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Matrix_Ice_ 











*Spoiler*: _Nightshade_ 




;


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 27, 2010)

It's beautiful!  Thank you! :33


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Turquoise_ 











*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_ 




;


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

For Anyone

    * Image: 
    * Size: Normal
    * Text: no text
    * Border: normal
    * Effects: Up to the creator.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Turquoise_



Beautiful 

Thank you very much


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 28, 2010)

^ glad you like it n_n




Naked Snacks! said:


> For Anyone
> 
> * Image:
> * Size: Normal
> ...


hope you don't mind the wait, i have 3 requests to make before it's your turn.


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ glad you like it n_n
> 
> 
> 
> hope you don't mind the wait, i have 3 requests to make before it's your turn.



That's fine. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2010)

Meh, nevermind my request, I'll just take it to another shop.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

snow i can wait  

set please 

make it really beautiful 

dotted with white borders like this



if you can  

on sig have "may i hold you may i be your shield , where no one can find us and keep you safe from harm " in  small text XD



but big please

thanks


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Aug 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Matrix_Ice_



I freaking *love you.* :WOW

+Rep, and credit when I use it.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 29, 2010)

^ glad you like it ^^





Sephiroth said:


> Meh, nevermind my request, I'll just take it to another shop.


and, what part of my previous reply did I say I was gonna redo it?!



*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kiki // Snow
Viscaria // Snow
Kaname
Naked Snacks!
Kazehana // Snow
​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. Snow, can you do mine?


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Ok Viscaria.



*Spoiler*: _Kiki_ 




;








And, a warm welcome to *Tifa Lockhart*, our new staff member.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 30, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> and, what part of my previous reply did I say I was gonna redo it?!



Ah, I thought you were gonna fix what you did wrong, nevermind then.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 30, 2010)

^ I could ask a mod to remove the spam, but free posts counts for my thread is always good. ^_^


----------



## Kiki (Aug 30, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ Ok Viscaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADFJ I LOVE YOU SNOW. <3 Amazing.


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 30, 2010)

Set. pls

Stock: 

Make as u decide. Gave u all freedom. :3


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 30, 2010)

^ I got this one. Wait a few days, okay?


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 31, 2010)

no problemoo~  /if is for me /


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




;







*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kaname
Naked Snacks!
Kazehana // Snow
RockpiRate // Tifa
​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh Snow, it's so beautiful! Thanks a lot~


----------



## Rosie (Sep 2, 2010)

Set Request 

Image: 
Size: Senior
Text: Follow Me Down
Border: Dotted
Effects: Some light effects, and some color for the background. You can get rid of the black borders.

Take your time too. I'm in no hurry~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

snow i edit my request


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 3, 2010)

Set please

Senior size ava
Border (whatever looks good)
Text - maybe my name on the sig, very gently

Not the easiest to work with, something simple is fine


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 3, 2010)

Could I get a set from this pic, please?



You can do whatever you want to it. Just make it nice.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Could someone resize to this  150x150 and keep the animation/gif?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry RockpiRate. But I can't do your request right now. I'm kinda sick.

Maybe another worker can do it.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 3, 2010)

Snow can u do my request,please?


----------



## Rima (Sep 3, 2010)

Has my request been ignored?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 3, 2010)

Calm down, seriously. How long has it been since you guys requested? If it's been over a week then you can pm her. Don't spam. Turn off your sigs too.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Can I get these 150x150 of each? Apply Transparent to the final image. And solid black borders.

Please and Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaname said:


> Has my request been ignored?


no i'm working on it. i'll post it later on.

sorry guys gotta go now, i'll look through the last two pages and see what i can do.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 3, 2010)

*Type* *of Request*// Signature and Profile Picture [It's like an avatar but in size 170x170] 
*WORKER*// Snow Princess
*Size*// Senior

*Spoiler*: _Signature stock_ 






 
*Border*// Whatever looks good.
*Text*// Not sure. If text looks good with it, then add something that would look good for it. 
*Details*// Any special effects.

Take your time with my request Snow. I can wait a few days.  Even if I'm on vacation for a few days I'll come and pick it up.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

For snowy 


Size: 150x150 and 150x200 for the avatar, 340x170 for the sig.
Border: dotted for the avatar, rounded corners for the sig.
Effects: i don't want something that has too much gfx. a simple one would do

take your time snowwyyyy <3


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kaname_ 




;;






*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 




;;


----------



## Naked (Sep 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 












*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 




;










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Rose Red Belle
Nawheetos
FoxxyKat
Gil
Tifa Lockhart
Crayons
​


Ok guys, I'm going on a break for 4 days, and I'll take care of the rest requests when I get back. But if you don't like to wait that long then you're welcome to go to another shop :]


Also, please no more requests until I finish the ones on the list!


Thanks <3


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 











*Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_ 




;


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nawheetos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooo thank you so much


----------



## Rosie (Sep 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


Thanks Snow, it looks great


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks soo much its beautiful


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> Ok guys, I'm going on a break for 4 days, and I'll take care of the rest requests when I get back. But if you don't like to wait that long then you're welcome to go to another shop :]
> 
> 
> *Also, please no more requests until I finish the ones on the list!*
> ...



Reposting this.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 5, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Reposting this.



 Oh okay. I can go somewhere else.


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

Whenever you are taking requests again 

*Request*: transparency
*Image*: 
*Size*: keep it the same size, please
*Text*: no text
*Border*: none
Thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2010)

^ I can do this and you rep her


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ^ I can do this and you rep her



Thanks, I'll rep both of you.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 6, 2010)

set req please if possible 

avy 150x150 : 

Sig 550px ? 400px : 

dotted borders, w.e effects you find awesome! I have close to 40k rep and will use it


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _真魚rashin-sama京_ 











rep and cred


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 7, 2010)

Set, please for Morphine  
*Stock:*
*Av*: 150x150 with different type of borders
*Effects:* Count on u
*Example:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Make the sig something like this size.



*Text:* u can add something if u like.And if u add make some with text and another without.
*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 7, 2010)

I just made you a set that you did not use. Don't ask again until  a week is over.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 7, 2010)

if i use it would my request will be accept ?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 7, 2010)

There's a rule on my first post that says once your request is done ask again in a week.  So yeah come back later we have other requests to work on.


----------



## Burke (Sep 7, 2010)

Set 

Senior size avatar, for sig, make it whatever size seems right.
no text
line border.
For effect, i want.... same sort of color scheme as my current sig but with some red accents. Accentuate the grungyness already present. ty
for avatar i want close up of the upper half including the face, gun, and the katakana (japanese characters  ) together.


----------



## Duffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Request


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava


Size: One 150wx200l and another 125x125 plz
Effect(s): Freestyle, new stuff, w/e makes it look good
Boarder: Dotted (Black or white or w/e looks better with the pic)
Text: None
Notes: Try to get T.i.'s whole body in the pic


Sig


Size: Same as the example pic
Effects: Freestyle w/e you do try to add a lil bit more effect then the avatar.
Boarder: w/e the avatar has
Text: None



thanx


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 8, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> There's a rule on my first post that says once your request is done ask again in a week.  So yeah come back later we have other requests to work on.



ok then i'll wait until next week but i won't post my req. again.I'll leave it and when the time come i'll remind Morphine.Мeanwhile u and your team do others request.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been going through this thread (and others like it), and am amazed at the blatant disrespect running rampant through them.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 9, 2010)

^ do you mean me?? disrespecting anyone? O.o

.. I'm doing this for free and sometimes I've got lots of stuff to do IRL but I make time for this thread, not coz of rep it doesn't mean anything to me, but becoz I like making sigs and I like some of the people who come here often, I even rep them. _But_ some people are just ungrateful! after I make the set that normally takes 10 to 20 min (and some times even more) to make, they come nitpicking about the smallest insignificant details that don't matter that much, _OR_ don't come to pick the set at all. That just pisses me off and I don't find anything wrong in telling them how I feel.  




Anyways, I'm home now and got PS so I'll start working on these soon. I'll take *Foxxy*, *Tifa* and *Crayons*.  


*@Morphine*, can you take care of the rest? or take your pick from them?


*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

FoxxyKat // Snow
Gil
Tifa Lockhart // Snow
Crayons // Snow
N??ps
Duffy
​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll take N??ps request. :>


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't believe you're using my request as an example.  The 'beware the hollows' one.  I feel so honored.

Anyway, I tried this request with another but didn't like the way it turned out and didn't want to waste his time again, so I try here.

Size = 
Avy - I want two, the first is 100/100 and the second 150/150.
Sig - I want it a bit bigger then the example pic but not too big but as long.

Effect - Nothing flashy.
Border - I do want a border on all three.
Text - Nothing on the avy's but on the sig, I want 'I am Disturbed' written in piss your pants format, something that matches the overall theme I'm trying to do.
Notes -  The main focus is his head for all three requests.  The main theme is dark and evil, like the example pic and the stock.  





If you have any questions, PM me.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 9, 2010)

^ did I make the 'beware the hollows' sig for you?! I have a file with all the sigs I've made in the past and I've uploaded them in my photobucket account to use them as examples of my work. :] 


I'll take your request as well. so, now I have Foxxy, Tifa, Crayons and Gaara.


----------



## valerian (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it alright if I can request for two avatars?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 9, 2010)

For Snow Princess


Sizes: Senior avy, 150 x 200 avy and senior sig. 170 x 170 profile pic of .
Dotted borders.
I'll rep you later.


----------



## Jade (Sep 9, 2010)

lol nvm...


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 9, 2010)

For whoever wants :33

Stock: 
Size: senior
Text: no text
Border: dotted
Effects: I leave it to you, make it awesome ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




,






*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_ 




,



 


*Spoiler*: _Crayons_ 




,





if the sig is a little big let me know.


 




Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is it alright if I can request for two avatars?


yes.

-------



*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Gil
N??ps // *Tifa*
Duffy
Gaara // *Snow*
Aurora
Desert Butterfly
​


----------



## Crayons (Sep 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crayons_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty :] can you make the sig rounded and smaller? Thanks <33


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks snow  I'll also take Desert Butterfly and Hollow'd Heart.


----------



## Katz (Sep 10, 2010)

Snowy, I'm back for moarz.  Please do whatever you want. Rounded border for sig only, and for ava I'd like the guy on the right. 
<3


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Sep 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ do you mean me?? disrespecting anyone? O.o



Oh no, definitely not.

I'm talking of the people that come to members like you and demand things in return.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2010)

hey Katz ^^ nice to see you~



Crayons said:


> Very pretty :] can you make the sig rounded and smaller? Thanks <33


OK, I'll fix it tomorrow ;]


Matrix_Ice said:


> Oh no, definitely not.
> 
> I'm talking of the people that come to members like you and demand things in return.


Thanks, it's nice to see members who care about our feelings like you ^^ 




*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Gil  // *Snow*
Nøøps // *Tifa*
Duffy
Gaara // *Snow*
Hollow'd Heart // *Tifa*
Aurora
Desert Butterfly // *Tifa*
Katz // *Snow*
​


----------



## Metaro (Sep 10, 2010)

Uhm Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like an avatar 125x125 and Signature of 300x450 ( or not so big)

of this 




Or this one 



Whatever these two and theffects Idk make it look nice? sorry >_<

Thanks in advice!


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2010)

Could you make it not so....orange? And the image, not so smushed?  I'm not sure how to explain....


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 13, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhmm, the avy is perfect  for the sig, could you keep just the original image as it is (with Melinda on the right) and add the effects you used? 
Like, keeping the original background on the left.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 13, 2010)

Requesting Snow. Would you mind if I use it on a different forum? If not then

Set please.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Av: 
border: anything that's not dotted/rounded
Effects: up to you.
Size: senior and junior

Sig: 
border: anything that's not dotted/rounded
Effects: up to you
Text: "What I am doing is not evil. I will be the God of this world for I am justice!"

Thank you. Will rep and cred.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 13, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Set, please for Morphine
> *Stock:*
> *Av*: 150x150 with different type of borders
> *Effects:* Count on u
> ...



the week is over.U say that my request will be valuable after the week.So... i'm here.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Taking. Might take a little long though, school starts soon.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 




;;;;;






*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

N??ps // *Tifa*
Duffy
Gaara // *Snow*
Hollow'd Heart // *Tifa*
Aurora
Desert Butterfly // *Tifa*
Katz // *Snow*
Metaro // *Snow*
Viscaria // *Snow*
RockpiRate // *Morphine*
​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Crayons_ 




;








*Spoiler*: _Gil_ 




;;;


----------



## Crayons (Sep 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Crayons_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfect <3 will rep when I'm not on 24 anymore.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gaara of the Desert_ 




;

;


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 13, 2010)

Frak me, that is perfect.  Thanks.

But I'm going to have to spread before I rep you again.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 14, 2010)

^ you don't have to rep me to use it, just credit, that's all ;3




Katz said:


> Snowy, I'm back for moarz.  Please do whatever you want. Rounded border for sig only, and for ava I'd like the guy on the right.
> <3



*Spoiler*: __ 




;





if you want any changes just ask.


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 14, 2010)

could i get this as just a siggy (or just a set if your not too occupied with anything else )



BackGround: greenish black
effects: Artist choice
text:The beginning of the end

plz and thanks :3


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 14, 2010)

^ you need at least 200 post counts to request here.


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 14, 2010)

my bad 

i totally read that on the front page too


----------



## Duffy (Sep 14, 2010)

> N??ps // Tifa
> Duffy
> Gaara // Snow
> Hollow'd Heart // Tifa
> ...



lol no ones assigned to mine?


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2010)

Set please!
Image: 
Size: Junior
Text: 
Border: dotted
Effects: Up to the creator. 

Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 15, 2010)

First time Ive requested here

Image: 
Size: Senior
Text: The Drunken Bunny
Border: Whatever
Effects: Whatever


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




;;






*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 




;










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Nøøps // *Tifa*
Hollow'd Heart // *Tifa*
Desert Butterfly // *Tifa*
Viscaria // *Snow*
RockpiRate // *Morphine*
Naked Snacks! // *Snow*
St. Jimmy // *Snow*
​


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello I would like to make a request for a set: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Junior 
Text: none
Border: None
Effects: I will leave it in your capable hands  

Can I have an 125 x 125 avy (with the face only)for each picture, if that's not too much trouble?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

Set request for Snow Princess 

*Image*: [] (avy focused on Tsunade)
*Size*: senior;
*Text*: no text;
*Border*: dotted;
*Effects*: add some effects.
Thanks.


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 16, 2010)

Request: Set (2 avys; one senior, one junior + 1 sig)
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: (None)
Effects: Whatever you want - not too much though please ~
Worker: I don't mind!

Thank you to whoever does it and will rep. and cred.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 16, 2010)

^ I got ya.


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

Not to disrespect, but what happened to my request? I made the request like a week ago, and i see im at the top of the housekeeping list, but what happened?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 16, 2010)

Request set to Snow please.
Avy borders:solid tiny
The sig u can cut off more the drawing to focus more on her and Snow could make it with the clouds format and take off the background ? Something like that...

The rest up to you as always.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Not to disrespect, but what happened to my request? I made the request like a week ago, and i see im at the top of the housekeeping list, but what happened?



Actually. I was goinng to do your request. But I got really busy. So Snow is gonna do it. Should be done in a day or two.

I apologize for the long wait.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nøøps_ 











*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;

;






*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 













*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Viscaria // *Snow*
RockpiRate // *Morphine*
Naked Snacks! // *Snow*
St. Jimmy // *Snow*
Lady Tsukiyomi
David1822 // *Snow*
rozzalina //*Tifa*
•Rinoa• // *Snow*
​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

i can wait kayla  

make it soo cute XD

on sig " As we go on, we remember
All the times we had together
And as our lives change, from whatever
We will still be, friends forever"

avy on ritsu with azusa and azusa with yui  



dotted with with borders

big


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Duffy (Sep 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love it. Thanx imma give u the rep and use it once 24 hours are up.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2010)

Why hellooo there. Been a while since I've last requested anything 

Anyways, just want a sig.

*Image:* 
*Size:* Not too big or too small lol.
*Text:*None really.
*Effects:*Whatever you think will work.
*Other:*If you think the stock looks fine as it is then yo don't have to add anything to it but can resize and maybe put a border. But if you find a way to beautify it even more then go right on ahead


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 




,,






*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 18, 2010)

set please!

stock: 
size: junior
ava: hayley 

you can do whatever you think looks goo :33


----------



## Rosie (Sep 18, 2010)

Set request~

Image: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Some light effects. Make it cute.
Text: "Don't look, don't touch"
Focus the avie on the guy.

Please and thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 19, 2010)

* Image: 
    * Size: 150x150
    * Text: None
    * Border: Normal, black borders.
    * Effects: Add some effects, whatever you feel is badass.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 



;


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 19, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_
> 
> 
> 
> ;


 Great but could u add something about background.Some effects with blue,white and black  sorry if u are busy or som. i'll wait.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not too good with background effects but I could try. In a few days.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 20, 2010)

*Morphine*, mix some vector circles with some vector skulls, to make a good background.

I can find the brushes for you if you like. btw, what do you use? PS or GIMP?




*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 













*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Viscaria // *Snow*
Lady Tsukiyomi
rozzalina //*Tifa*
•Rinoa• // *Snow*
Kazehana
Bleach // *Snow*
Tsukiyo
Rose Red Belle
Vae
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_



Thanks, I love it!


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wanted to stop and say, I love you guys' work.

<3


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 20, 2010)

^ Thanks <3 


*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




,


----------



## Rubi (Sep 21, 2010)

It's very beautiful, snow. The effects are rather girly but it looks really nice.

Thong could you please re-upload the avatars? I can't see them even if I use the link itself.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 21, 2010)

do you like another color? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




,


----------



## Rubi (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah I can see it rigt now. Thank you very much.

Another color? Well, if  you don't mind and if you're not busy then sure. But if you are then I'm perfectly OK


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _dark enough?_ 




,


----------



## Gecka (Sep 22, 2010)

Transparency only pleae


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lady Tsukiyomi_ 




,






*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 




you mean like this? 








*Spoiler*: _Gecka_


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

Omgosh I am loving the blues and the texture! It works really well, especially since he is the Rain Guardian.... Thank you so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 22, 2010)

^ glad you like it ;3


*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

rozzalina //*Tifa*
Kazehana
Bleach // *Snow*
Tsukiyo
Rose Red Belle
Vae
​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Snow for everything! I'm sorry for giving you too much trouble. I have to spread before I could rep you again, though.

I'll wear both versions.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 22, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Snow. 

I love it, looks very beautiful, thnx +reps


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_



Such awesomesauce as always Snow


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 23, 2010)

* Image:  
    * Size: 400x150
    * Text: IchiRuki, Hotter then you think
    * Border: normal
    * Effects: add some effects

Thanks :33


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 24, 2010)

Set please Snow.  Thanks in advance.

Oh and the sig should be transparent. 

Image: 
Size: Junior
Text on sig: My senses told me to stay away from you but my heart insist on getting closer.
Text on avatar: Acrima
Effects: Please make the text look like it was painted on my sig.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 




;







*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kazehana
Tsukiyo
Rose Red Belle
Vae
TwinedBlade
Sofiajade
​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukiyo_ 




;


----------



## Morphine (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## rozzalina (Sep 24, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG thanks very much Snow  I'll wear it after I've worn Kagura's for a bit


----------



## Sands (Sep 24, 2010)

Set Request:
Size: Normal/Junior
Effects: Whatever you want, have fun
Image: Warning it's big

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vae_ 





 if you want some other effects just ask. 





*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 











*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kazehana
TwinedBlade
Sofiajade
Sands
​


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vae_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, I love it : )


----------



## Rosie (Sep 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


So cute! Thanks Snow


----------



## Naked (Sep 25, 2010)

* Image: 
    * Size: Junior
    * Text: 
    * Border: Up to creator
    * Effects: Up to creator

Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 25, 2010)

*For a set:*
 

*Image:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]




*Size:* 150x200 avi and can you keep the sig like medium in size so could you keep it within the range of my current sig if you cant its fine ( I dislike big sigs ) 

*Text:* make it say Kenshin Jr. on the avi and sig and can the text sort of match the pic please

*Border:* normal

*Effects:* try to keep some of the original coloring but feel free to add a few effects
thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TwinedBlade_ 




,,


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 




,

,


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 
















*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kazehana
Sands
Naked Snacks!
Kenshin
​


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _TwinedBlade_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Orgasm. Thanks a lot. Repping now.


----------



## Katz (Sep 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ you don't have to rep me to use it, just credit, that's all ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Late pick up, will rep after the 24h thing >< thank you again, you're the most brilliant.  <33


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 26, 2010)

Salutation set request :33
* Image: 
* Size: senior 
* Text: without
* Border: without
* Effects:Make some cool one that match the mood of the image; basically make it elegant and lovely

Will rep and credit
Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sands_ 



,


----------



## Sands (Sep 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sands_
> 
> 
> 
> ,



Those look incredible  , thanks so much 
will rep and credit


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Request*

*Request Type-* Set
*Worker-* Snow Princess
*Stock*[]
*Size-* 150x150 avatar, small_ish_
*Effects-* Cool lights, if the effects could be like redish and blue colours that would be great. More edgier effects that harmonise with the stock are good.
*Border-* One rounded and one dotted.
*Additional Info-* Could the avatar be of Hitsugaya


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 27, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kazehana
Naked Snacks! // *snow*
Kenshin // *snow*
sapphireninja
Aggressor // *snow*
​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't see the image :/ everytime I click it, it goes to an empty page, weird huh?

try hosting it in tinypic or imageshack.


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 27, 2010)

Back again 

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) and 1 sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Border: 1/2 rounded, colour = your choice
Effects + background: Whatever you please - I don't mind :3
Text: (None)

Thankies


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 





now it may look like I didn't do anything at first glance, but I've cut him out and moved the background a bit behind, around and on top of his lower part. you can see the difference when you check with the main stock. 

,


----------



## Naked (Sep 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## JJ (Sep 28, 2010)

Would like to get another set please 

*Image:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200 for the avy, doesn't matter for sig
*Text:* leaving up to your discretion
*Border:* leaving up to your discretion
*Effects:* not too much as I really like this image


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2010)

For Snow Princess, please.
Avy focused on Anju (red haired girl). Sig focused on everyone. Profile Pic of the Moon or the Clock.
Effects: If any, keep it simple.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




,,,,,,,,,

*sig:*







*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

sapphireninja
Aggressor // *snow*
The World
rozzalina
JediJaina
Hollow'd Heart



OK, NO more requests until I finish the ones on the list, please!!​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kenshin_ 




,

,



*Spoiler*: _sig_ 









if you want the borders rounded just ask.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow 

thanks snow


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2010)

^ glad you like it ;3



*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_ 




,


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 29, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ glad you like it ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so simple yet so lovely
Thank you
rep and credit of course pek


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 




,










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

The World
rozzalina
JediJaina
Hollow'd Heart
​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The World_ 





if you want any other kind of border just ask ~

,,

,,


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 




,


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 3, 2010)

Can i make a request pls?
Request: set
Stock : 
Border : oval or somthing like that?
Effects: it is up to you


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh Snow I love it! It looks so amazing 

Thank-you very much sweetie! Will rep. and cred. ~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2010)

is it alright to request snow?

purplish bluish make it BEAUTIFUL

set 150x200 avy and 150x150 focus where their standing close to each other  

i want both parts in the sig  




" i can't bear to part with you in such a bitter way but at least i will still be able to see your face "


dotted with white borders


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 4, 2010)

For Snow 

*Type:* Set.
*Stock:* 
*Av:* 150x150 & 125x125
*Sig:* The size of sig to be simple to that one 
*Effects:* count on you
*Border:* Thin Black & like this 
*Text:* Rikudou Sennin: The master of the six paths.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _JediJaina_ 




,

,



*Spoiler*: _sig_ 





















*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Hollow'd Heart
Kirihara
Kagura
RockpiRate
​


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _JediJaina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this set.


----------



## Rubi (Oct 4, 2010)

Set, Please. [[For Snow]]


*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: senior
Border: anything that's not dotted.
Effects: Up to you.
Text: "Since Claude won't dance with Alois, it's Ciel's job to take his place!" or "Ciel's irritation is Alois' pleasure" please be creative with the text~

Avatar focused on both of the boys.

Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 4, 2010)

Requests will stop here! 

I'm not taking anymore until I finish the ones on the list!!



*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Hollow'd Heart
Kirihara
Kagura
RockpiRate
Viscaria
​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;

;;


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kirihara_ 




I can make you 150x150 avatars if you want to later on...

,,


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




,

,


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 10, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 snow you are the best


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 11, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirihara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks i like it very much


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 




,




,


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 




,,



tell me if you want any changes ~


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2010)

can i request now snow?.if i can then request for snow :33 



avy:senior 
sig:can you add text "Natsu The Salamander" in it.effect is up to you  
border:rounded. 

if you can make it a bit similar to this one,then it would be awesome


 thx :33


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2010)

For Snow Princess

 Special size avatar, 150 x 150 avy and senior sig.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 11, 2010)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Details: I would like junior and senior avatars of both of them.

Border: Dotted

Make it beautiful


----------



## Rubi (Oct 12, 2010)

. It's so amazing!!

I love it. It's simple yet awesome wouldn't want any changes 

Thank you~


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 12, 2010)

Set please Snow. 

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Anything.
Effects: Up to you. Just please make it look bright. 
Text on avy: Acrima
Text on sig: This kind of relationship will last forever. Chains will bind us and our hearts will connect like lock and it's key.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _VinDictus_ 




,








Viscaria said:


> . It's so amazing!!
> 
> I love it. It's simple yet awesome wouldn't want any changes
> 
> Thank you~


glad you like it <3


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




,,

a little sharpened

,,


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _VinDictus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome .thx snow .


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2010)

Set please,Snowy you know how to make it awesome.
(if stock is bad lemme know with vm or pm)


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2010)

Request for snow 

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








Senior set please. Add "one _hell_ of a demon" to the sig if you can.
Work your magic and do whatever you see fit. Take your time. Thanks in advance pek


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 16, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Aiku
Praecipula
FirstMoon
selvaspeedy
​


----------



## Slayz (Oct 16, 2010)

Could someone grab my current avatar and put  between the hydralisk and the zealot?

I would really appreciate it


----------



## Slayz (Oct 16, 2010)

Superb!

And you even went through the trouble of telling me when it was done!

May the Gods bless you with cheap vodka and good times!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 16, 2010)

^ no trouble at all. I always send a link of the finished request to the VM of my customers


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2010)

Set request for Snow Princess 

*Stock*: [] (Avy focused on Ino, please)
*Size*: senior;
*Text*: no text;
*Border*: dotted;
*Effects*: add some effects.
Please and thank you.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avys_ 











Can you make the Avy a gif? that shows all these photos?



Pleaseee


----------



## Sunako (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I have a set please? 
Everything else is up to you :3


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 




,,

,,










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Praecipula
FirstMoon
selvaspeedy
Synn
~Namine
Sunako
​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2010)

snow 

set please avy on both

150x150  and 140x170 

*Spoiler*: __ 









on Sig  " inching closer to you is making it harder to control this desire i hold for you "

bluish purpleish effects and make it semi round  white border with a purple outline


----------



## Aiku (Oct 17, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Snow. It looks awesome. :ho


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 17, 2010)

Salutation set request :33
* Image:
* Size: Senior 
* Text: Usagi ♥ Seiya
* Border: Rounded
* Effects:Make it elegant and lovely

Will rep and credit
Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Praecipula_ 




,

,









*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_ 




,


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _selvaspeedy_ 




,,









*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Synn
~Namine
Sunako
Kagura
sapphireninja
​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2010)

request for snow 



avy:senior 
Sig:i want yopu to remove all the background exerpt the guy and other than that just make it looks awesome :33  
Border:thin white border.


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you so much Snow. I love it


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 18, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_
> ...



Thank you sooo much


----------



## Kiki (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Snow 

Requesting a set of this:


Make it awesome, like you always do. If you could put the text:
'broken butterfly' on there or maybe 'beautifully damaged' if you can find some text that fits. Also putting her name "Ada" under it would be cool. Or maybe 'femme fatale'.... just see what works I guess.

 I really love the stock and would trust no one but you with it.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 











*Spoiler*: _~Namine_ 




,


these are a little slow..

,



*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




I kept it simple but, I can add more effects if you like.. 

















*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Sunako
Kagura
sapphireninja
VinDictus
Kiki
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thank you, will use soon.~


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 22, 2010)

Same sizes as usual. 
Text: Roma or Romanticide


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 22, 2010)

Senior size. Actually whatever you like. You're the artist. You can take your time with my request if you need it.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 23, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kagura
sapphireninja
VinDictus
Kiki
Hollow'd Heart
Dracule Mihawk
​


Requests will stop here for now until I finish these.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you Snow , it's perfect


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




,,

,,


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh i love it  repping now :33


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_ 












*Spoiler*: _VinDictus_ 




,










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kiki
Hollow'd Heart
Dracule Mihawk
​


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_



It's Lovely
Thank you
Rep and credit


----------



## KohZa (Oct 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx it looks awesome .had to spread around first and 24 hour'd.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 28, 2010)

^ don't worry about the rep. it's not necessary.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

transparency, and resize to fit under 550 by 500 sig


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2010)

Banner request for Snow Princess 

*Stock*: []
*Size*: 465x470;
*Text*: "07-Ghost" (can I have one without the text, please?);
*Border*: dotted;
*Effects*: add some effects.
Please and thank you.


----------



## Rubi (Oct 30, 2010)

Set please.


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




Size: Senior
Border: Half rounded
Effects: Please make it look gothic and elegant while still keeping it's red/black theme. Make it look.. Well whatever looks best. Maybe less effects or something? Please do whatever looks good.
Text: "Beautiful, Beautiful Red" sig "Rubi" Avatar. If possible, could I have ones with text and ones without?




Thank you. Please take your time. Don't need it right away or anything.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 30, 2010)

^ lol & spam!


*Spoiler*: _Kiki_ 




hope you like it ..

;


----------



## Kiki (Oct 31, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ lol & spam!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kiki_
> ...



OMGWTF It's amazing.   Thaaaaank you<33333


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_



Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Kirin (Oct 31, 2010)

I request a set, please. 

Image: 
Size: Normal (Junior) Just leave space on the sig to credit you, please.
Text: おやすみ、私の息子...
Border: Semi-rounded and dotted. 
Effects: Add the effect you think it could fit to the picture. 
Comment: If you can erase the letters of the picture, do it;if you can not, I do not have problem with it.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2010)

requesting set for snow



size:avy150x150,sig 480x258 
effect:up to you 
Border:up to you but no dotted. 

 thx again .


----------



## Rosie (Oct 31, 2010)

Set Request 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Some light effects and color to the background. Something sweet and soft
Text: "I wish you would never leave, but I can be happy because I know you will always come back"

Please and thank you~


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Set, please:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I don't care about the size... crop and resize and use effects as you see fit.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gecka_ 









*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Dracule Mihawk
Rubi
Aeterna
VinDictus
Rosie
Gaawa-chan
​
Requests will stop here for now until I finish these.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 2, 2010)

^ sorry about that, I didn't see it ... you're next btw..



*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_ 






,,,,,










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Synn
Rubi
Aeterna
VinDictus
Rosie
Gaawa-chan
​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Synn (Nov 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thank you so much.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2010)

Please no more requests, until I finish the list  >_<


*Spoiler*: _Rubi_ 




,


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 




,,
,,


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _VinDictus_ 




;;
;

;;
;

*sigs:*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2010)

you guys should post and let me know you took the requests so I can delete the PSD files I have. :/


*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




;;;


----------



## Rosie (Nov 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Snow!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2010)

^ no prob n__n



*Spoiler*: _Gaawa-chan_ 





if you don't like the colors or the text let me know~

;;;;


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 6, 2010)

Is it okay to request now?... 
Sig


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ no prob n__n
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh!  Thank you! ... Um, could I get a version of the banner without the text???


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2010)

snow  



you decide trans or not (if not dotted  with white border)

on sig " intertwined in this dance of destiny" 

make it PRETTY 

avy on each 170x220 150x150


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ooh!  Thank you! ... Um, could I get a version of the banner without the text???


 
*Spoiler*: _sure_


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _sure_



Thank you! pek


----------



## KohZa (Nov 6, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _VinDictus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome.thx snow


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd like a set please 

Image:



Size: Senior
Text: My nickname & her nickname "Hinamori Amu-Chan" 
Border: Dotted.
Effects: Do what you think will look good


----------



## Rubi (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Snow. Love love love it.


----------



## Kirin (Nov 7, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeterna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are perfect and lovely... Thank you. I will use it next week.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 7, 2010)

glad you like the sets you guys <33



*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

~Namine
Kagura
CyberPirate
​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 8, 2010)

hey
hello
hi

<3

Requesting Snow.



Senior please. And make it pretty :3

kthnxbai <3


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Snow. I haven't request here a long time ago, so i have something for you. 

_*:Type*_ - Set
_*: Stock*_ - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




- the middle center. /Tensa Zangetsu/



_*: Size *_- This -> 
_*: Others*_ - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy - 150x150 & 125x125 ; Effects - as u decide ; *nothing pink,please. Border -  Aaand make it look nice. I prefer blue with something..thats all


----------



## Rima (Nov 11, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: The Waterbending Beauty
Effects: Blue Effects please. :33


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 13, 2010)

Request: Sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]

Could you shorten it a bit please - just cut off a bit from the bottom :33

Border: Thin, black
Text: My love wears forbidden colours
Background + effects: I don't mind - do whatever you think will look good
Worker: Snow (if you're not too busy *smiles*)

Thankies


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 13, 2010)

can i get a 150 x 150 of the guy at the top pls


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

~Namine
Kagura
CyberPirate
Tifa Lockhart
RockpiRate
Rima
Hollow'd Heart
rozzalina
Reincarnation
​
OK, I'll start working on these as soon as possible so again; Please no more requests, until I finish the list! Thanks~


----------



## BasilHawkins (Nov 13, 2010)

can i request one of a really pissed off luffy pic for my sig? appreciate it

my bad didnt see the last post ie im willing to wait and thanks snowprincess


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2010)

^ yeah, it would be nice to wait a little. thanks~



*Spoiler*: _~Namine_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




;

;

;

;


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ yeah, it would be nice to wait a little. thanks~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks i love it


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyberPirate_ 











*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_ 




;;


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 14, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyberPirate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous. <3


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 14, 2010)

If you look at the image, I can't put my finger on it, but it needs like cleaning I guess?  A border and senior avatar as well please.  Preferably an avatar with both of them in it heh.

Oh that above post...darn.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyberPirate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are really talented, thanks a lot


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

^ I'm glad you like it ;]



*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 




;;

;;






*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 




;


----------



## Rima (Nov 15, 2010)

^ Thanks! I have to spread, but I'll rep when I'm done.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Nov 23, 2010)

Set please! Senior Size.
Any effects you think is awesome! Don by whoever, dotted borders please! pek


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 23, 2010)

Have you done my sig yet Snow?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 24, 2010)

sure, here you go:


*Spoiler*: _rozzalina_ 




;;;






*Spoiler*: _Reincarnation_ 




;;


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

Set request for Snow Princess 

*Stock*: []
*Size*: senior;
*Text*: no text;
*Border*: dotted;
*Effects*: add some effects.
Please and thank you.


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 24, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina_
> ...



 Thankyouuuuuu ---

I'll wear it in a week or so :3


----------



## Necessary Evil (Nov 24, 2010)

Heya Snow Princess,first time that i make a request for avatar and signature here is the image that i want u to edit for my avatar :
1) 

well i want it dotted , not senior size , and add effects that fit kisame  i want it kinda dark if possible.

And here is a picture for signature :

2) 

in the signature add some rly cool effects on it and make it a bit dark...also i want you to write on it : " Necessary evil"

Thats all,i will credit + rep ofc

Also one last favour when its done is it possible to post them on my wall ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Snow Princess.Set request please 
*Stock:*
*Size: * junior
*Border:* it's up on you
*Effects:* add some effects

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hidden Nin_ 




;;;;











*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*


ソラのシン-사마
Synn
Necessary Evil
Saku1986
​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, Snow! Could you make me a nice, sparkly set from this:



Senior size, plz! I leave the rest to you.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ソラのシン-사마_


----------



## krome (Nov 28, 2010)

Set~

Avi: 
Sig:  and 
Border: None
Effects: make it gorgeous~


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Nov 28, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _ソラのシン-사마_




ZOMG LOVE!!!!!!    pek


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

SP, do you mind if I help out. I do simple transperency's with a bit a saturation. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 29, 2010)

^ I'm really sorry, but I like to work alone.. I hope you understand. 




*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Synn
Necessary Evil
Saku1986
FoxxyKat
krome
​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

It's ok, I understand.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 29, 2010)

^ great 


*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 




;


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ great
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> ...



Awesome!  Thanks.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2010)

Snow can i request a set plz?!
To the avatar the last image of them sharing the candy.
Border: tiny solid.


To the sig:


If it's possible please could you take off the Rolling stone letters?
Effects up to you.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 1, 2010)

^ hey Rinoa  



*Spoiler*: _Saku1986_ 




;;


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 2, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snow this is amazing and hot pek...I love it.You're awesome ...Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




;

;

;


----------



## Aiku (Dec 2, 2010)

Set request.

Image: 
Size: Junior and senior
Text: None
Border: Dotted
Effects: Warm, soft looking.

Just make it beautiful, please.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 2, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!:ho

Thanks, Snow!


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2010)

An odd request for a sig.

Now this is going to be a really weird request (I think?)

Image: 
Text: "I once was what you are and what I am you also will be" - Massachio
Specifics: Well, I would like the bottom part with the skeleton, the thing its on and the text above the skeleton. And then some space I guess for the text? It doesn't need any effects or anything. Just cutting out that bottom part and adding text that goes well with the image of thats possible.

This is the first time I'm requesting something this odd but xDD.

Just a sig too. No avatar. Thanks. Just lemme know if something goes wrong or w/e lol


----------



## Rosie (Dec 2, 2010)

Set Request Snow 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Something cute. Light effects/illuminations. Maybe a little color, but nothing too bright.
Text: "Smile with me"

Please and thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 






_don't_ credit or rep plz.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 3, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man that was insanely fast xD

You sure you don't want any cred or rep :S?

Oh well.. Thanks a lot though ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 3, 2010)

^ yeah. and no problem XD


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Image:* 

*Size:* Senior
*Text: Areosamurai21*

*Border:*  rounded
*Effects:* make it blueish grey....light...be creative with it


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _krome_ 












*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

•Rinoa•
Aiku
Rosie
AreoSamurai21
​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 




;;






*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 




;
;


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 11, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome.

Thank you Snow. +reps pek


----------



## Aiku (Dec 11, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, Snow.


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

Snow 

*Stock*: []
*Size*: senior;
*Text*: no text;
*Border*: dotted;
*Effects*: add some light effects/colorization.
Please and thank you.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking for set please!




*Stock*: []
*Size*: senior;
*Text*:
*Border*: dotted;
*Effects*: Anything you find awesome love.


----------



## Hero (Dec 19, 2010)

Avatar: 

I don't know how to describe it, but I want you to design my avatar in 3 seperate boxes similar to how you did it here. 

I want Jiraiya in one box, Tsunade in one, and clouds in another. Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 20, 2010)

sorry for the wait guys -__- I've been really busy irl!!



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _AreoSamurai21_ 




;;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay for Snow!! I need a set 
Stock: 
size: Senior
Borders, text, and effects: Whatever works~


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 21, 2010)

No rush of course.


----------



## Synn (Dec 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry for the wait guys -__- I've been really busy irl!!



It's okay Snow, take your time. :33


----------



## Rosie (Dec 21, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry for the wait guys -__- I've been really busy irl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, it looks great Snow. Thanks


----------



## olehoncho (Dec 21, 2010)

I am curious if you can do something very peculiar.
I visited Kiki's set shop, but Eren wasn't able to work out a certain effect I had asked for.

I am asking if you are good with Text effects.  Specifically what I'm looking for is an effect that makes the letters look like they are steaming.

If you are unsure about how to do this, that's perfectly fine; just say you'd rather not do it.  If you're up to the challenge, great.


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Text in the upper-right hand corner.  "Kakashi x Mei"
Not only would I like the letters to have the steam effect, but transition in color from a light gray to a medium blue (from Top to bottom)
Kakashi
x
Mei​Letters arranged in center style.
So really the steam effect is only at the top of the letters in Kakashi.


If not, then Could you do the same text with color scheme and put it in the upper-right hand corner of this one?Thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey SP can you just make me any avy and just enhance the colours. No effects please



Rep and credit thank you


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry for the wait guys -__- I've been really busy irl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*WOW !! THIS IS AWESOME THANKS!!!*


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2010)

Set request
Senior Sized
Dotted borders
Text: _If you told me to cry for you, I could, If you told me to die for you, I would.
_Effects are up to you 
:3


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2010)

^ not a specific page


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 26, 2010)

^ yeah, which pic Sunako?




*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 




;


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> ^ not a specific page



oh , my bad >_< 
 it is


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I love it!


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like to cancel my request. :S


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2010)

^ okay. 



*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 




I removed the writings.. hope you like it ;3

;;;;






*Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_ 




if you want another border let me know~

;;;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks lovely, thank you so much


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 27, 2010)

^ I'm glad you like it 



*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 




if you want any kind of border let me know~

;;;;


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 28, 2010)

Requesting set, plz.

Avy: solid tiny borders.
Effects and stuff up to you.
I loved the soft effects you did in my last request.

Thank you Snow.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 29, 2010)

snow  

set please make it really cute and make it magical

avy


sig 



cut out the words

on sig have " we may be different but we understand each other in many ways "

dotted with white borders

one 150x150 and one 170x220

thanks


----------



## Kirin (Dec 30, 2010)

I ask for a set, please: 

Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 






Size: Junior 
Text:''...Tears that my heart could not release 
Fell down from Heaven, bringing peace..'' 
Border: Semi-Rounded and dotted
Effects: Add the effects you think can fit to the picture.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I changed the border style.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 30, 2010)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

oléhonchô
Sunako
•Rinoa•
Kagura
Aeterna
​


----------



## Bleach (Dec 30, 2010)

Requesting a set from Snow Princess 

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior

Thanks ;D


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ol?honch?_ 




I'm sorry but animation with a transparent background doesn't come out looking good..  at least I tried it and it didn't look good. :/


*Spoiler*: _but, I made these_ 


























if you don't like them don't use them. ;]


----------



## olehoncho (Dec 30, 2010)

It's still more than I can do with Photoshop.
Thanks, will rep when I can.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_ 




;


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 2, 2011)

Set request for Snow Princess =)



Avatar: with Naruto's face 150x150 dotted
Effects: Any effect is fine =)


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




;

;


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

omg  

its its SOOO PRETTY  

will wear soon :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2011)

glad you like it Kagura ;3




*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 




;

;

;


----------



## Kirin (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> glad you like it Kagura ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I love it!  

Rep + Cred


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm glad you like it too  

I've added a normal border version, but I guess there was no need for it since you liked the other versions..




*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Bleach
Lucrecia
​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 3, 2011)

Can i request this for Saturday please?



 If there are any reposts, let me know please.
 Avy's: Hayley (alone and with Josh) 150 x 150, 150 x 200. 
Profile Pic:  (170 x 170)
Sigs: Senior Size (400 x 400 or 500 x 500).
Sig text (optional, but would be great if you could get it in.): 

Who knows what a little,
A little love can change?
I know just a little,
A little love will change you.

Meet me in the middle,
In the middle we can meet...again.
If we meet in the middle,
I know you'll love me till the end.

 Effects: Not too simple, but not too flashy.
Borders: Plain/Dotted


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, Snow! Could you hook me up w/ another awesome set from this, please?



Senior size. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 3, 2011)

^ HOT sure Foxxy 



*Hollow'd:* don't worry, I'll try to finish it soon. 




*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Bleach
Lucrecia
Hollow'd Heart
FoxxyKat
​


----------



## H a r u (Jan 3, 2011)

Image: 
Size: Junior
Text: no text, but if you have something that fits, go ahead
Border: For the Avatar, dotted. For the sig? Up to you, whatever looks best
Effects: Add some badass effects please.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 4, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank so much Snow.


Looks amazing and so beautiful!!! +reps


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 5, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ HOT sure Foxxy


Glad you like.:ho


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 












*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 




;;


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 





*Spoiler*: _150x150_ 



;;





*Spoiler*: _150x200_ 



;;





*Spoiler*: _170x170_ 



;;


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 8, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 8, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Rosie (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Snow, I have a request for you 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something simple but keep it in line with the dark theme of the picture
Text: "We do what we want"

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jan 8, 2011)

Snow 

*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior (avatar on Espeon~the purple one)
*Border*: Rounded
*Effects*: Some lights and whatever you think would look cool :3
*Text*: None


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_



That certainly is beautiful :33

Thanks!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello, I need avatar of this stock.




And a signature of this stock. I'm warning you, it's quite big and high quality.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Effects: Just make them pretty, beautiful, cool, etc.
*Text: on the flag signature to say "The Spanish Aphrodisiac". 
*Colors: If Possible please have the avatar have the Spanish crest in the background if not, the Spanish flag colors or just leave it white if it cannot be done.
*Size: Avatar 125x125 as for signature I guess junior? Or something small like 450x200? Not sure. I'll leave that to you.

Thank you. Will Rep and credit.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_ 




;;

;;



*Spoiler*: _sig_ 



















*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

H a r u
Rosie
Synn
The Spanish Aphrodisiac
​


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _H a r u_ 




;


----------



## H a r u (Jan 9, 2011)

Will wear soon.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 10, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much again, Snow.^___^ You're awesome!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 11, 2011)

glad you like it Foxxy 



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




;


----------



## Rosie (Jan 11, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFF. It looks amazing 

Thanks so much Snow pek


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jan 11, 2011)

Would like to make a sig request for Snow Princess if you get the time. 

Stock: 
Size: 500x450 or smaller works. But it doesnt really matter.
Border: Anything that's not dotted.
Text: Forces you can't possibly comprehend!
Effects: Would love some nice ones here and there.

Will be sure to rep and cred if necessary.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey 

request

x. two avys [junior]
x. effects/border at artist's discretion
x. no text
x.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 




;








*Spoiler*: _The Spanish Aphrodisiac_ 




;


----------



## Hunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you very much Snow, will use it immediately. Rep + Cred as agreed. I insist. I love it!


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks amazing! 

Thanks a million, Snow. pek


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gracious Winter part1_ 




;;

;;

;;


the sig is in my next post


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gracious Winter part2_ 




;;


----------



## Kirin (Jan 15, 2011)

A set request: 

Image: 
Size: Avy : 125 x 125 Sig: 500 x 380
Text: No text...
Border: None
Effects: Add the effects you want, I will like it anyways.


----------



## Kyou (Jan 16, 2011)

Could I have a set request please~

Image:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig:

And if possible could I get the avatar of this, if you can get the red head and chic faces into one avatar >_<(if it's too much of a pain in the ass, don't worry ):





Size: Senior
No Text
Border: Rounded
Effects: Whatever makes it pretty~, sorry to be so vague!

Thanks !!


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jan 16, 2011)

Request

Image: , 
Size: Normal/Junior.
Text: None.
Border: White border with a dotted outline.
Effects: Artist's discretion, though if possible I would like a colour palette similiar to . Just avoid "warm" colours.

Thanks.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you make a senior  set out of this plz?
Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 






Text: Angelo
Border: rounded

Thx


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Sillay
Kirin
Kyou
Winchester Gospel
Angelo
​


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Snow 

Requesting set...
Avy with tiny solid borders everything else it's up to you and your magic.

Could you cut off the numbers from the Sasuke's image please?
Thank you in advance..hurr


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sillay_ 




;





*Spoiler*: _Kirin_ 




;


----------



## Sillay (Jan 17, 2011)

Pickup :> Thank you, they look amazing! I'm 24'd currently, so I'll rep [and wear/credit] in a couple of days.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 17, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you dont mind, I would like you to change a few things: 

*It is too much pink on the sig, I would like you maybe to mix it with another color in order to make a contrast and looks less saturated. 
*You sharpened too much the picture of the bottom, maybe a little blur would be fine. 
*I am not convinced of the hearts, it would be better if you erase them. 

Sorry if I am asking you too much...


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll try something else tomorrow


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 18, 2011)

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - , 
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - No border
*Text* - "I like these odds" in the sig bottom right as for the font use something fancy looking


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Kirin said:


> If you dont mind, I would like you to change a few things:
> 
> *It is too much pink on the sig, I would like you maybe to mix it with another color in order to make a contrast and looks less saturated.
> *You sharpened too much the picture of the bottom, maybe a little blur would be fine.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I gave it another try, and I'm sorry if you don't like it, black and white manga stock is a little hard to work with -__-

;;


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 18, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Kyou
Winchester Gospel
Angelo
?Rinoa?
Vash TS
​


----------



## Kirin (Jan 18, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is lovely... It looks great to me. :3 I imagined you would have a problem with that... 

Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience. Rep & Cred.


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2011)

A set request please 
*- Stock:*  or . Whichever is easier to work with, I like both pics.
*- ava:* 150x150 on either Masamune or Yukimura (the guy with long brown hair covering his right eye and the guy with red hair).

Just make it simple and pretty. I don't want the sig to be too big. Not more than 300 px height please 

Thank you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 20, 2011)

make it  really pretty 

borders :  dotted white borders



avy on each 

can you make a giff for the sig though ?

kind of like redasatomatos giff  

 but your own style

170x220 and 150x150 

on sig " you are night as i am day yet we r still together "


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kyou_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _Winchester Gospel_ 



;


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jan 22, 2011)

Love it. Much appreciation, thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2011)

^ glad you like it ;]




*Spoiler*: _Angelo_ 




;


----------



## MidnightLove (Jan 22, 2011)

I Know I Sound Slow But If I Wanted One What Do I Have To Do And There a Credit Thing On Here?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2011)

^  you need 200 posts counts to request in _my shop_. I need to know that you're active here and not gonna ask for a set and never come back to take it. 




*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

•Rinoa•
Vash TS
Selva
Kagura
​


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_


Beautiful work Snow, as always.
I let you a msg in your profile about the borders.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _another border_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vash TS_


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _another border_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Hi I am here to request at your awesome shop!
Um can I have a set please?
here is the 

for the avatar i want to be able to see his face nicely 
Border for the avatar can it be like slightly rounded
Text My username *Jelly*
Effect: Go all out on it to make it look cute and pretty  

Sig: It doesnt have to be a rounded border, just the same cute and pretty effects you added to the avatar and my name.

will of course rep and credit!! : )

Thank you!


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 24, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vash TS_


 Very awesome, thank you very much.


----------



## olehoncho (Jan 24, 2011)

* Image: 
    * Size: 550 x 235 normal
    * Text: Color - SeaGreen Letters with Silver outline (is that possible?)
 Kakashi x Mei 
without borders
- Put the words towards the right-hand of the image
    * Border: No border, but round the corners
    * Effects: Can you extend the lighting on the right to give it a sort of "Setting sun/dusk" feel?


----------



## MidnightLove (Jan 24, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> ^  you need 200 posts counts to request in _my shop_. I need to know that you're active here and not gonna ask for a set and never come back to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*oooo o-o sorry im so blonde when it comes to stuff like this. but i get it kinda understand :3*​


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 25, 2011)

glad you understand. come back when you have more posts and I'll be happy to make you a set. 



*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Selva
Kagura
Jelly
oléhonchô
​


----------



## Sora (Jan 25, 2011)

can you please make me a set with this wallpaper
and 150x150 avatar plz


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




;

;





*Spoiler*: _non-gif versions_


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

omg i love it  

thanks snow


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 26, 2011)

that's great, and no problem. ;3



*Spoiler*: _Jelly_ 




;


----------



## Jelly (Jan 26, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> that's great, and no problem. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love love love love! thank you so much
will credit you when I use it 
have rep!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ol?honch?_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _King Ice_ 




;



;


----------



## Sora (Jan 30, 2011)

thnx for the set snow princess
:33


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2011)

Image: 
Size: senior
Text: no text
Border: artist's choice
Effects: artist's choice


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2011)

*No more requests please coz I'm taking a break next week. 

I'll finish the ones I already have by the end of the day.*



*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 




;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _WolfPrinceKouga_ 




;


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 5, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *No more requests please coz I'm taking a break next week.
> *



Please delete your post Son Goku of Earth.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Hollow'd Heart  

You can request now.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like a set please 

*Avatar*
Stock:Bottom left Panel
Size: Senior Avy
Border/Style:Whatever looks best

*Sig*
Same stock, Top Panel Avoiding the watermark if possible, if you can't avoid the watermark  the raw but the quality isn't that good (even though it looks better with japanese writing)
Size: Up to you
Style: Same as Avy

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Take your time with the sig, got a 1 week ban so can't wear it til then


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

uh, can I request?  I really like your work, and I don't think I've been here before 

Size: Senior
Border: whatever you want
Stock: 
Text: My dearly beloved


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Razor Ramon HG_


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




;
;


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 13, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Razor Ramon HG_



Thanks!

I'll use the sig/credit you as soon as I am able


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oolalalalalala <3  Thank you! ~ Repping and everything coming your way


----------



## Duffy (Feb 14, 2011)

Set plz 


*Spoiler*: _request_ 







^Sig

Size: The same size as the current picture or a little smaller
Text: "ICE TEA ***** DRINK IT!" <--put it somewhere in there try and make it look good
Effect: freestyle like a dark-ish blue and black mix and some new effects
Boarder: Dotted



^Avatar

Size: 150x150
effect: freestyle nothing too dramatic
text: Browse
boarder: dotted



^Sig v2

Size: 295x400
txt: Browse
Effect: freestyle
boarder: dotted




Hope this isn't too much to ask, thanks Snow. re and cred.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




;



if you want any changes let me know.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love it. Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;;;









if you need anything else let me know~


----------



## Judecious (Feb 15, 2011)

Request-Set
Stock-
Borders-Dotted
Size-Senior
Txt-Naruto

also an extra 150x200 avatar


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2011)

A 150 x 150 avatar would be good. Repped and credited you now.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi~~again

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set
aVatar 125x125 and signature 400x200
stock





Thank you so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2011)

Can you find another one? a high quality stock, please. ;3





Hollow'd Heart said:


> A 150 x 150 avatar would be good. Repped and credited you now.



*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;


----------



## Metaro (Feb 16, 2011)

no? D:
what about this

*Spoiler*: __ 






special the brown hair girl
Or this whatever is easier for you


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2011)

you want a sig with all of them but an avatar with the brown hair girl only? what's the name of that girl?


----------



## Hawkeyes (Feb 16, 2011)

I would like to make a set request.


rounded edges on Avatar

Thanks


----------



## Yagura (Feb 16, 2011)

_Signature request._



*Type:* Transparent.

*Size:* Senior.


Please and thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hawkeyes_


----------



## Hawkeyes (Feb 16, 2011)

That is great, thanks. I credit you with a link in my signature


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Snow Princess.

Ava stock: 

Sig stock: 

- Effects/colors: Nothing fancy, but if you can add some sort of red theme to both, that would be cool.

- Text(ava): "Kevin Durant"
- Text (sig): "All-Star Starting Forward"

- Size for ava: Junior (same size as my current ava)

- Border for both: 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Meia (Feb 17, 2011)

I would like to request a set. :3

Image: 
Size: normal
Border and effects: You choose. 

I'd like the avatar to be focused on either Ino or Temari, whichever you choose. 

Thanks


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, Snow!

Yep, I'm back for another set. Yep, and it's another SasuNaru set, too. You do them so well! I hope you don't mind. Could you make a set out of this:


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 17, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Metaro
Yagura
Son Goku of Earth
Meia
FoxxyKat




*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 



;


----------



## Judecious (Feb 18, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*
> 
> Metaro
> Yagura
> ...



Looks great, thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry I'm back so early (you don't have a rule on that, do you?) 
Anyways, I absolutely adored my last set, so I had to come back
This one is reserved for later on, so take your time making it, if you wanna ~

- Senior set
- Stock: you choose!

*Spoiler*: _Stock # 1_ 







- Border: Doesn't matter
- Text: laugh til we cry, read each other's minds,
live with a smile
make it all worthwhile


*Spoiler*: _Stock # 2_ 










Text: None
Border: Doesn't matter


----------



## Rosie (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Snow. Set request please 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: A darkish theme, but not too dark. Greens and blues. I love your pretty effects.
Text: We've been like this before...and the ending never changes

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 











*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Son Goku of Earth
Meia
FoxxyKat
Milkshake
Rosie
​


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect!!
Thank you so much.


----------



## Synn (Feb 21, 2011)

Snow 

*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior (150x200 avatar)
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: Some lights and whatever you think would look cool :3
*Text (on sig)*: "Albafica" (can I have another without the text, please?)

Please and thank you.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 21, 2011)

* Request Type - Avy + Sig set


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







* Size - Make the avy 150x150
 * Border - Dotted boarder
*Text: Browse
* Effect: freestyle (add some type of white foggy color to the mixture but don't do too much keep it simple please)
*Note: Remove the bottle words and current boarder please




If you can make the separate sections/pieces for each sig pic like the example above.

If you could, make the first image of the sig starting from the left out of this pic V



the middle image out of the pic below V



and the last/right pic out of this image v



Sig
Size: Make each image piece 200x300 (Or something around that size)
 * Border - Dotted boarder
  * Effect: freestyle (add some type of white foggy color to the mixture but don't do too much keep it simple please)




No rush and Thank you in advance, but if you can't do it then . . . thanks for trying?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Meia_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 22, 2011)

Set request 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: just borders and resizing
Text: none

Thankies


----------



## Meia (Feb 22, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Meia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That you it's lovely :33.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 22, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _FoxxyKat_


It's gorgeous!pek Thank you, Snow!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 22, 2011)

For Snow Princess.

Stock: 

Size: Jr.

No text.

Dotted border.

Make it look dark/evil please.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 22, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Milkshake
Rosie
Synn
Duffy
Desert Butterfly
Brotha Yasuji




*please no more requests till I finish these. thank you ;3*​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




;;;


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 24, 2011)

pretty  thank you ~


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2011)

I made another version.


*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




;;;;

;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




;


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow  That's very nice of you ~ Thank you!


----------



## Rosie (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Snow!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 25, 2011)

^ no problem~



*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ no problem~
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Can I get this avatar resized to Senior level


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Snowy, the mods just told me that the sig you gave me is much too wide. Can you resize it for me ?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2011)

who said that?? 

_it's 500 (Width) x 314 (Height) pix _

the limit is 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) for normal members,
and 550 (Width) x 500 (Height) for senior members.

if you still want it smaller I can do that.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

Request-Banner
Size-920x300
Stock-
Similar-something similar to  But the color of the banner matches 
Text-Naruto Kingdom, below that Uzumaki Naruto

thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 28, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> who said that??
> 
> _it's 500 (Width) x 314 (Height) pix _
> 
> ...





> Signature Rules: "Senior Members - Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 500 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the Filesize Limit."
> 
> Your signature (580 x 497) is too wide and needs to be removed, resized, or tagged.



That's what it said, but I'm not sure if that's the banner or anything else I had in my sig.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah they told me the same thing milkshake.

they said my sig was 540x524 when it was only 335x460

mods be tripping


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2011)

anyhow, here's two smaller versions


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 28, 2011)

Thx alot ~ srry for the technicalities.


----------



## Sora (Feb 28, 2011)

can you make a set for me with this pic

senoir size plz


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




;;


sig:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 28, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg its awsome, thanks. I'll rep you once 24 hours pass.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2011)

glad you like it ;3



*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 













*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_ 




;;


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 1, 2011)

It's super cute  thanks Snow!


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Set:* You can just use her upper body for the sig, and maybe her face for the avy. You're the artist though so I'll leave it to you.
*Image:* 
*Size:* Normal
*Text*: Diamond Dust...(In some beautiful font, maybe if you have an icy one )
*Border:* Normal
*Effects:* I'll leave it up to you, I think the picture is wonderful as is though.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 1, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> glad you like it ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hawkeyes_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ice_ 




;;;







*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Judecious
Ice Dragon
​


----------



## Sora (Mar 1, 2011)

it's beautiful 
thank you snow princess


----------



## Hawkeyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Mar 1, 2011)

Request

Image: , 
Size: Junior.
Text: None.
Border: Artist's discretion.
Effects: Artist's discretion, preferably "night" colours.

Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Banner
> Size-920x300
> Stock-
> Similar-something similar to  But the color of the banner matches
> ...


I tried to make something that goes with the color of that forums skin. hope you like it:


----------



## Judecious (Mar 4, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> I tried to make something that goes with the color of that forums skin. hope you like it:



Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice Dragon_ 




;



if you want any changes or another kind of border let me know~


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 5, 2011)

Sizes: As usual
Effects: Lomo please, but not too much.
Borders: Squared, Dotted or Plain.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Snow Princess, simplicity is beautiful. I love it


----------



## Sora (Mar 5, 2011)

hey princess it's me again I really like your sets can you make another one for me?
senoir size please :33


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 7, 2011)

Request set to Snow.

Avy:solid tiny borders as always.
Sig: please take off the black frames and the Da watermark.
I have permission from the artist to use the fanart as a set and take off the name/Da mark.
I can post in here or PM you Snow the permission.
Effects: up to you i like the soft bright ones.

thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Winchester Gospel_ 





you can use a 150x150 avatar if you ask any mod to upload it for you. you're a senior member now.

;







*Spoiler*: _Ice_ 





;;;


----------



## Bleach (Mar 8, 2011)

Request for Snow Princess!

*Stock:*
*Size:* Senior
*Other:* Don't make it too pinkish XDD! I think going with the green background might work best but idk lol. Cutting off that little thing to the right would be nice too!

Thanks!


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah, thanks - you're awesome.

And yeah... I'll see what I can do about that. :3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I'm glad you liked it ;3



*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 




;

;



*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Mar 9, 2011)

*Image:* 
*Size:* senior
*Text:* To die for, baby~!
*Border:* rounded
*Effects:* add some if you think it'll look better with them.
Set please ~


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

•Rinoa•
Bleach
Mikoto Uchiha
​


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 10, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ I'm glad you liked it ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loverly as usual. Rep and Credded you now.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Mar 12, 2011)

Set request. Avatar of face. Signature is the most important. Rounded edges. Please remove the writing from the picture.

Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_ 




;;




;;


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _•Rinoa•_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very beautiful as it is Snow!!!
Thank you so much.

Edit:
But if won't give you too much work could you make one version with white border, please?!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 13, 2011)

^ sure, I'll edit in my previous post later on.



*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 




;;;;;;


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot! Great stuff as always !

+repped and credited!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Snow ~ you can take your precious time on this one.

Size: usual, but w/ 150x200 avas
Effects: Similar to 
Border: just Dotted is fine (no white borders)
Avatar on each of them separately is fine -- or just the little boy to the right.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

snow make it BEAUTIFUL

avy two girl in the way right

150x200 and 170x220

dotted white borders

on avy have "Our fated bond to one another"

on sig have " this is the happy ending we all desire"


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 14, 2011)

_Snow Princess_


Image[]
Request Type: Set
Size: Senior avatar and signature with similar proportions to 
Text: Could I please have, Toshiro Hitsugaya in large font and in a smaller size underneath Division 10 Captain. I would also like a signature without text.
Border: Like  
Effects: A blue colour theme, with dark and light colours. Nothing to girly, so no pink or anything. Possibly something similar to  (except I want more of the body) wit the exception of a blue colour theme.
Extra Information: No, except that you are amazing and thank you in advance


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 14, 2011)

Set Request for Snow
*
Avatar*
Stock:  (can you cut edit out the guy on his shoulder etc just want the pic to be of the character)
Size: 150x200
Style: Fiery effect or whatever you think looks coolest, was very impressed last time!
Border: Whatever looks best

*Sig*
Stock:  and 
If you can include both characters like they are facing each other that would be great! If not just use the whichever stock you like and would go best with the sig.  just want the characters (i.e. remove logo on top right of 2nd stock if possible?)
Size: Big (within size limits)
Effects: Same as avatar
Border: Same as avy

Sorry if this is asking too much! Take your time and thanks in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mikoto Uchiha_ 










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Milkshake
Kagura
Aggressor
Razor Ramon HG
​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hawkeyes_ 




;;;


----------



## Hawkeyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Very good.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 17, 2011)

Set Request Snow 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Soft and pretty. Not too colorful or bright.
Text: "Home is when I'm with you"

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 













*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Milkshake
Razor Ramon HG
Rosie
​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 




;


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg simple cute elegant i love it


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 




;;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Razor Ramon HG_ 




;;;

;;;





let me know if you want any changes~


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Snow 

Request: set
Size: junior
Borders and effects: up to you
Stock:


I'm sure,you'll make it pretty and smexy .Thankies


----------



## Judecious (Mar 18, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-Senior and one 150x200
Border-dotted
Stock-
Effect-whatever looks nice.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 18, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Razor Ramon HG_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love them! You never disappoint me snow!
EDIT: I guess I can't use 150x200 avys? So double thanks for making the 150x150 ones even though I didn't ask for them!!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh em gee <333333   
It's beautiful ! It's gorgeous! It's just as expected! 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Gorjusss


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 19, 2011)

^  glad you like it :WOW



*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




;;







Razor Ramon HG said:


> Love them! *Never fail to disappoint me snow!*


  why? 

lol you probably didn't meant it this way but I was like  when I first read it..


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 19, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> ^  glad you like it :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL My wording was completely wrong in that! And English is my first language as well so I have no excuse! I meant you never disappoint me or something to that effect  Sorry! 
Pweese forgive me?


----------



## Rosie (Mar 19, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty!  Thanks so much Snow!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> LOL My wording was completely wrong in that! And English is my first language as well so I have no excuse! I meant you never disappoint me or something to that effect  Sorry!
> Pweese forgive me?


I knew you didn't mean it that way XD it's okay!



*Spoiler*: _Miku_ 




;;;;;;;


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 21, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Miku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  ...I love you 

Looks great.You've done a good job Snow Thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2011)

snow set please

150x200 and 170x220 giff avy 

on sig have " the worst is yet to come united we stand



dotted white borders 

pretty but badass


----------



## Duffy (Mar 22, 2011)

Request. 
Cred. + Triple Rep once finished. I know it's going to be epic


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





Avatar:


Size - 150x150 or 150Wx200L
Effect - Don't need any effects just some yellow/white-ish fog but for the most part keep it the same please
Boarder - Dotted black
Note: Just include all of "Lil Wayne"(from top all the way until the white words come up by his waste) please including his arms/white sleeves and such if you need to make it 150x200 to do that without taking away QTY from the pic then do so.


Sig:



Note - As for the sig just make it a 6 way frame of the following 6 pictures I tell you below

So basically if you don't understand what I'm trying to say make the format of the sig 6 different pics like this

            {Picture #1} === {Picture #2}
            {Picture #3}  === {Picture #4}
            {Picture #5} === {Picture #6}

These are the min pictures I want from the image (Crop them out)

Picture #1 = The last picture in the second row (the one with lil wayne and the black tire infront of him)

Picture #2 = The one with Lil wayne and the two other guys in the hall against the walls

Picture #3 = The picture of lil wayne with the really bright yellow sun glasses on (It's the third picture going down in the last row starting from left to right)

Picture #4 = The picture of the cage (it's the second picture in the first row going down)

Picture #5 = the picture where Chris Brown is covering his mouth with his hand (It's the second picture in the second row going down)

Picture #6 = The picture (The third picture in the first row going across) It's the picture with mainly just fog

Size - The size size the mini pics are in the original picture so yeah keep them the same size
Effect - Just prob yellow/white lines [or] yellow/white-ish fog [Whatever you think matches the avatar] and a simple effect that's all don't over work yourself ** keep it the way they are for the most part.
Boarder - Dotted Black (Each Pic)


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Judecious
Kagura
Duffy
​


----------



## Sora (Mar 23, 2011)

requesting a set
source: 
senior size plz :33


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 




;;
;;

150x150


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so muchpek


----------



## Nami (Mar 25, 2011)

Image: 
Size: Senior
Border & Effects: Whatever you think looks good.

Thank you. 

*EDIT=* I won't be online until April 8th. So don't put it up in the giveaway, please. :3


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2011)

Image: 
Size: Senior
Border & Effects: Whatever you want

Thank you


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Set request for Snow Princess.

Ava stock: 

Sig stock: 

Senior size.

No text.

Borders: 

Just a standard 150x150 ava, and senior sig. For the effects, can you have like a gloomy effect (similar to the theme of the photos), nothing colorful but bright enough to see her face and body properly. 

Preciate it.


----------



## Naked (Apr 1, 2011)

_Avatar Request_

*For anyone:*


*Image:* 
*Size:* Senior.
*Text:* 
*Border:* None.
*Effects:* Whatever you see fit.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_



snow this is awesome  

will wea very soon


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




;;

;;












*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Ice.
Nami
gabzilla
Son Goku of Earth
Naked Snacks!
​


----------



## Duffy (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, it's perfect. I'll rep you as soon as 24 hours is up.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 4, 2011)

Set Request Snow  I'm pretty sure it's been over two weeks.

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Pretty and soft. I'm thinking a soft/light blue backgrond with light effects
Text: "J'ai épousé un prince charmant..."

Thanks!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2011)

Size: Senior
Border: Whatever looks nice
Effects: Its up to you, definitely would love some. Maybe something firey you know? 
Text: "Blaziken" 
Stock:


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ice_ 




;;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nami_ 




;;








*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 




;


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 6, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thank you <3


----------



## Selva (Apr 6, 2011)

Senior set request please <3

 and .
Text: I'll always be there for you

I want something soft and pretty. I don't want the sig to be too big though. 200 pix height max if you can >.<

Thanks and take your time. pek


----------



## Sora (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you so much
:WOW


----------



## Nami (Apr 8, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect.  Thank you.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 9, 2011)

Image
*Spoiler*: __ 



:Size: 700x700 




Size: larger than senior
Text: Big League Choo (Big League in small letters and Choo in Big Bold 
Border: whatever you thin is good
Effects: none


----------



## Burke (Apr 10, 2011)

Snow.

Set

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://comics.ign.com/dor/objects/105745/portal-2-lab-rat/images/exlusive-read-portal-2-part-1-20110408101012149.html?page=mediaFull



Senior sized avatar, and of course make sure the sig doesnt go over official params

As far as effects go, for the avatar i want a simple closeup to her bust area (not her boobs, i mean her shoulders + head ) and see if you can work that portal logo in the top left into it. For the sig, just ... hmm... leave it in tact mainly, try and cut out the watermark, and get creative with some cool transparancy effects around the edges so its not so squarey.... oh, maybe, if you could make it so hes like... painting her onto my sig, you know? 

No additional text

Dotted border for the avatar

Of course, rep will be distributed... and thanks for my current set too :3


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 10, 2011)

Set please
    * Image: 

    * Size: Senior 
    * Text: none
    * Border: rounded/dotted
    * Effects: simple yet cool

Rep and credit of course
Thank you!


----------



## Judecious (Apr 11, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and some 150x200 avatars
Border-Dotted
Effect-Something nice
Text-Sage God(Sig)
Stock(Ava)-
Stock(Sig)-


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 











*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks_ 




;;;;;;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 




;








*Spoiler*: _Tsukiyo_


----------



## Rosie (Apr 11, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Snow! It's so pretty


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Snow 

Request type: set
Size: senior
Stock: 

Text: Forever United

thanks!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow absolutely amazing 

Will rep (24) and cred. 

Thanks again. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Bushido Brown
Fear
N??ps
sapphireninja
Judecious
Desert Butterfly



:WOW​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you snow!! its great!


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 11, 2011)

Woker: Snow Princess
*Image: *
*Size:* 500x300
*Text:* Olivia Wilde
*Border:* Black border.
*Effects:* add some effects, just anything that blends with real life pictures.

Avatar: 
Size: 200x150 / 150x150
Text: Olivia Wilde (top bar)
Border and Effects: Just like your Flux Avatar in the Sets section in your photobucket page, but make the effects similar to the sig.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm baaaack ~
Request: set
Size: senior
Stock:

*Spoiler*: _avy_ 








*Spoiler*: _sig_ 







Text: None
Example:

*Spoiler*: _like this_


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2011)

Okiees, added you two. :WOW  


*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Bushido Brown
Fear
Nøøps
sapphireninja
Judecious
Desert Butterfly
EspíritudePantera
Milkshake



*Requests will stop here for now~ thanks for understanding.*​


----------



## Naked (Apr 12, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bushido Brown_ 




;


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 13, 2011)

love it love it love it


----------



## Burke (Apr 13, 2011)

Yosh, got mine in before the cutoff!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 




;;

;;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _N??ps_ 




;


the difference is in the shadow's opacity and size ;3


----------



## Burke (Apr 13, 2011)

Better than perfect.
You are a goddess.

( my sig remains on for this post, for all must know your un spoiled glory  )


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2011)

^ lol thanks <3 I'm glad you liked the set!



*Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_ 




;


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 14, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _sapphireninja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Awesome set!!! 
I LOVE IT!!! pek
rep and credit of course


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Desert Butterfly_ 




;;


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 16, 2011)

Aww it's beautiful  thanks Snow!


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _set_ 





Just a simple dotted boarder
and size: 450 X 400
effect: same as avatar



size: 150x150
boarder: dotted 
Effect: Some cool effect with blue and red lines going through the pic
note: make the avatar focus on all of cena including the ropes and his hands and such.


thanks, rep and cred when finished.


----------



## Empathy (Apr 17, 2011)

Request Signature for Snow Princess :33;


*Image*: [] 
*Size*: Junior, with room for some extra stuff
*Text*: Put "_Art is Bang_" on it please
*Border*: take all of the black outline off it please
*Effects*: Artist's Choice, but please make it look nice. Also I want it to go with and match this Avatar;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 




;








*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Esp?ritudePantera_ 




;

;










*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Duffy
★No Ceilings★


*if I forgot anyone please let me know~*​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




;;;






*Spoiler*: _★No Ceilings★_ 




it's pretty close to that avatar.


----------



## Selva (Apr 17, 2011)

Snow pek
A senior set request please ^^
.
Ava on the blond boy. Sig not too big.
Take your time and thank you


----------



## Duffy (Apr 17, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect and quick. Thanks, I'll rep you once 24 hours are up.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 17, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabulous. Marvelous. Excellent. Amazing. Beautiful. Adorable.

I love it. I love you :33


----------



## Judecious (Apr 17, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Empathy (Apr 17, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _★No Ceilings★_



 Wow, it looks wonderful. It matches the Ava nicely, and so quick !  You're very talented. pek


----------



## Duffy (Apr 17, 2011)

btw snow, was you unable to put the red and blue designed lines in the sig and avatar?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2011)

No, but the stock had too much stuff going on in it already. 
if you still want me to add those effects I can do that. ;3


----------



## Metaro (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Snow !


*Spoiler*: __ 




I hope my stock is ok this time :>

Avatar: 125x125
signature: 400x200
Stock: 
Colors and text : As you like (:

Thank you!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Apr 20, 2011)

Avatar requests. Kizaru's faces. Senior Size. Thank you.


----------



## tyomai (Apr 20, 2011)

can you please transparify this please?
normal sized signiture/avy
no words or anything.
please and thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2011)

*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Selva
Metaro
Hawkeyes
tyomai


*if I forgot anyone please let me know~*​


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2011)

Avt & Sig of this picture. 



Normal size for sig/avt

In the Sig can you add in "For The Glory" on the empty side of the picture. 

Can make it more flashy or colorful if you want. In avt can you put my name in in? Crazymtf in Yellow so stands out. Sig you don't have to add my name, just have "For The Glory" show in yellow or any color that stands out. 

I like to leave most of it up to the creator, you guys are the creative ones!!!


----------



## Master (Apr 21, 2011)

Set out of this :



Whatever effects you want
No text.
Dotted border, but with like 8 pixels space between each dot

Also 125x125,150x150 and 150x200 avas!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2011)

finally 100 pages Woot! 


*REQUESTS HOUSEKEEPING:*

Selva
Metaro
Hawkeyes
tyomai
crazymtf
Master


*okay, requests will stop here~ thanks for understanding ;3*​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 




;











*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hawkeyes_ 




;;;;


If you need any changes let me know.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks Great. Instead of a red tint, can you make it a yellow/gold tint?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2011)

sure, i'll fix it later 



*Spoiler*: _tyomai_ 




;;;

;;;


----------



## Metaro (Apr 23, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> ...



*A*!!
Thanks you soooo much!


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 23, 2011)

Have a set request

Size: Senior


Make an avy with Roger(guy in red in the middle) and add a little bit of effects but not too much.

Thanks!


----------



## Selva (Apr 24, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Selva_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely perfect  I love the soft colors <3
Thank you so much for the set snow


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _crazymtf_ 








don't forget to credit~





*Spoiler*: _Master_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

not too many effects just make it badass

dotted white borders

gif avy 150x200 150x150 170x220  on the girl on top

i only want the top 2 people  and the boy at the bottom please



on sig "We are nothing but idiots that are here to save you"

take out the words from the bubble


----------



## Master (Apr 25, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Master_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say it, but i dislike it. Sorry
It looks just gay.
Pink and bright green, really? 
I was expecting some darker colors, and more to say that it is a man who will wear this, not a girl or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I am sorry but i am not going to wear it. You don't have to re-do it though


EDIT: It seems that a lot of people hate that i made a critic 
She made it gay, how else can i say it? I am a male, i am not going to wear a set with pink and other bright colors


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2011)

You don't have to wear it. But I'll put this in the giveaways like it says in my shop rules.  

btw, I'm doing this for free, sure I get a kick out of GFXing but still, this took time and effort. The least you can say is thank you but I'm not gonna use it. I didn't ask for your C&C.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2011)

edit my request


----------



## Rinoa (May 1, 2011)

Request set  Snow, please....

Snow it's possible to make an avatar and sig from this image:



and one avy from this one:




Sorry is that i can't decide between the two images, but i understand if it's possible to do only from one of them and return after to request the other.


Avy: solid tiny boders

Effects up to you, i personally prefer just some soft bright...
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pseudo (May 1, 2011)

Could you do something with this for me?



Size:Normal
Text:I already have text here, so no.
Border:Round would be nice.
Effects:Anything you like.


----------



## Hitomi (May 3, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for the long wait guys. I'll close this shop for quite some time. I've been really busy IRL, with my house renovation, and maid problems, the house chores are piling up  ... I could barely have time to watch my favorite dramas or read manga let alone gfxing T___T 

I'll try to finish Kagura, Rinoa and ThePsuedo by tomorrow. so please no more requests.*  




*Spoiler*: _Newbologist_ 




;








Hawkeyes said:


> Looks Great. Instead of a red tint, can you make it a yellow/gold tint?



*Spoiler*: _fixed_ 




;;;;


----------



## Newbologist (May 3, 2011)

Thanks looks great!


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 












I hope that you like the colors.. 
but if you don't tell me and I'll change them..


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh my god  


i love it the colors  nice :33


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2011)

I'm glad you like it Kagura. ^__^  



*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_ 




;;;










if you like any changes let me know via VM or PM~


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePsuedo_ 




;



if you want any changes tell me via VM or PM since I'm closing this shop.






*Thank you so much for 100 pages of nice memories. 

and now I'm gonna ask for this shop to be closed.  

So, bye bye.. for now. *​


----------



## Rinoa (May 4, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> I'm glad you like it Kagura. ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful Snow, thank you so much. *me needed to delete sigs because the image limit*
I love it!! +reps


Snow Princess said:


> *Thank you so much for 100 pages of nice memories.
> 
> and now I'm gonna ask for this shop to be closed.
> 
> So, bye bye.. for now. *​


Thank *YOU *for sharing your talent and work and make such amazing sets , i hope to have you back awesome set maker!!!!


----------



## Judecious (May 5, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2011)

•Rinoa• said:


> Looks beautiful Snow, thank you so much. *me needed to delete sigs because the image limit*
> I love it!! +reps
> 
> Thank *YOU *for sharing your talent and work and make such amazing sets , i hope to have you back awesome set maker!!!!


thanks for the kind words Rinoa 



Judecious said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


don't make me cry too


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

Goodbye Snow, hopefully we'll have you back soon enough. 

Best of luck with your life!


----------



## Juli (May 5, 2011)

Take care Snow. 

~closed


----------

